# Motor sport



## csocsike (2003 Augusztus 27)

Szep elet a motoros elet.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Augusztus 27)

De ha valaki olyan hulye,hogy bukosisak nelkul ul fol az ugy jar mint ez a holgy a kepen.A rendor megbunteti erte. :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2003 Szeptember 1)

ezt nekem mondtad :evil:


----------



## Feri T (2003 Szeptember 1)

Kisrobogora nem kell bukosisak !!! :twisted:


----------



## Melitta (2003 Szeptember 1)

Csocsike
Hova ul a duli ezen a motoron? :shock: Csak nem az oledbe? A rendorok meg integetnek jo utat kivannak. :lol:


----------



## dulifuli (2003 Szeptember 1)

Melitta ! :evil: 
Motor ugyben nem kozoskodok :twisted: 
Van nekem sajat:


----------



## csocsike (2003 Szeptember 1)

Feri T írta:


> Kisrobogora nem kell bukosisak !!! :twisted:




Ez a kis robogo csak 38000 $ . Hogy a rosseb egye meg. :evil:


----------



## Feri T (2003 Szeptember 2)

Honnan a fenebol szedtel ossze ennyi lovet ??? A Pittinel osztas volt ??? :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2003 Szeptember 2)

Az irgalmatlan nover vette nekunk, mert o gazdag es jo szivu.  :222:


----------



## Feri T (2003 Szeptember 2)

csocsike írta:


> Az irgalmatlan nover vette nekunk, mert o gazdag es jo szivu.  :222:



Akkor beigazolodott,hogy o egy erzelmileg gazdag,joszivu teremtes !!! :lol: 
De kitol nyult le ennyi penztet ??? :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2003 Szeptember 2)

Tegnap elmentem a kaszinoba, hogy megnyerjem azt az $5milliot ami kivolt valosagos bankjegyekben rakva.
Sajnos mar valaki elvitte , megnyerte es nem en voltam :cry: 
Ha akarsz a dollar boltban lattam ilyen kis motorokat, nagyon fopofak hutore tapadnak magneses, van fabol, vaskarikabol, mindent amit parancsolsz megkaphatsz mint az uveggolyot....de csak a Dollar Rama marka cegtol. :lol:


----------



## Feri T (2003 Szeptember 2)

Melitta írta:


> Tegnap elmentem a kaszinoba, hogy megnyerjem azt az $5milliot ami kivolt valosagos bankjegyekben rakva.
> Sajnos mar valaki elvitte , megnyerte es nem en voltam



En is ezt mondanam !!!
Szoval ez igaz volt,most akkor fullents egy masikat !!! :twisted:


----------



## Melitta (2003 Szeptember 2)

Jo erzes,hogy mar Te is azt akarod hogy nyerjek vegre egy par milliot,hatha meghallgatasra talal odafent is.
Ugy legyen :!:


----------



## Feri T (2003 Szeptember 2)

Egy milkoert,ha akarod,akkor nagyon-nagyon akarom,hogy nyerjel par milkot !!! :lol:


----------



## dulifuli (2003 Szeptember 2)

:ugras: ...mi is ....mi is....... :ugras:


----------



## dulifuli (2003 Szeptember 2)

> Egy milkoert,ha akarod,akkor nagyon-nagyon akarom,hogy nyerjel par milkot !!!



:ugras: \m/ ...mi is..mi is.... :ugras:


----------



## Feri T (2003 Szeptember 2)

Százéves a Harley-Davidson
Készülődnek a szelíd motorosok

A világ talán legnagyobb presztízsű motorgyártója, az amerikai Harley-Davidson ezen a héten ünnepli alapításának századik évfordulóját. A cég székhelyén és egyben az alapítás helyszínén, a Wisconsin állambeli Milwaukee-ban csütörtöktől szombatig tartó megemlékezésekre több mint negyedmillió látogatót várnak a szervezők.

Az eseménysorozat csúcspontja a szombati felvonulás lesz, amelyen a szelíd motorosok közül több ezer vehet majd részt. Negyven ismert zenész, illetve rockegyüttes lép majd fel a rendezvényen, köztük Billy Idol, B.B. King, Styx és a Doobie Brothers. 

A Harley-Davidson egyébként viszonylag nagy cégnek számít: évi 4 milliárd dollár a forgalma, és évente átlagosan 300 ezer motorkerékpárt készítenek. A cég eredete 1903-ra nyúlik vissza: a 21 éves William S. Harley és a 20 éves Arthur Davidson ekkor építették első motorjukat Milwaukee-ban, egy 15 négyzetméteres műhelyben. A bejárati ajtón viszont már ekkor feltűnt a felirat: „Harley-Davidson Motor Company" – igaz, ezt kézzel írták fel… 

Időközben több mint hárommillió Harley-t gyártottak. Az amerikai motorgyárak közül ez az egy maradt fenn második világháború után, minthogy a szintén legendás Indian gyártása 1953-ban befejeződött. (1999-től azonban újra a piacra dobták az Indiant.) 

Egyébként a Harley is majdnem csődbe ment 1985-ben, amikor a japán gyártókkal csak igen nehezen vette fel a versenyt. Időközben sikerült a cég helyzetét stabilizálni, és idén például az első félévben máris 388 millió dolláros eredményt értek el, ami jelentősen meghaladja a tavalyi 264 milliós profitot.


----------



## Judith (2003 Szeptember 3)

És mi is. Sokat nyerj!


----------



## platon (2006 Május 30)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=4>Ki lesz a legnagyobb?
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ceede3 colSpan=4>





</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4>








Hogy meddig sport a sport, és honnantól valami más, egyre inkább eldönthető. Éles ugyanis a határvonal, amelyet átlépve nem az eredményesség, a tudás, a tehetség diktál, hanem a sokkal magasabb rendűnek vélt – ezért mindinkább uralkodó – szempontok. 

Pénz, nézettség. A pontok, méterek, másodpercek ezredrangúvá váltak. Jó példája volt ennek a hétvégi Forma-1-es futamon is, ezért történhet meg, hogy a jelenségről nem az arra rendelt hasábokon értekezünk. Ami M. Schumacherrel történt, annak ugyanis semmi köze ahhoz, hogy ki a leggyorsabb. 

Három ember az íróasztalnál monitorokat bámulva, számoszlopokat böngészve megállapította, hogy a német versenyző – aki az időmérő edzés utolsó méterein elvesztette uralmát autója felett, megállt, s így akadályt képezett a mögötte haladók előtt – csalt, mert szándékosan tett úgy, ahogy. Ha illetők vezettek már gépjárművet, tapasztalhatták: ha a járgány nekilódul, jobb, ha afféle önjáróként útjára engedik, és drukkolnak, hogy legyen előttünk egy kis szabad terület, hátha nem törik össze. 

Monte Carlóban hasonló történt. Ám hiába füstölt a kerék, mindez nem hatotta meg a versenybírákat, Schumi mehetett az utolsó helyre, borítékolva a viadal végkimenetelét. Amúgy e napon Fisichella is feltartotta egyik riválisát, amiért elvették három legjobb időeredményét, így a tizedik kockából rajtolhatott, ami azért mégsem ugyanaz... 

Ez lenne a sport? Ha igen, a riválisok a fair play jegyében egyöntetűen tiltakoztak volna a drákói szigor ellen. Az egyöntetűség azonban ezúttal más formában jelentkezett. Talán még tort is ültek.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Ufladisz (2006 Október 16)

Üdv mindenkinek!
De hova tünt a motorsport!!!!!!Olyan versenyeket láttam,Estorilban /azaz a TV-ben/ hogy csak nA!!!! 250cc, 500cc, sajnos /Talma/ az idén nem sokat tud hozzátenni.


----------



## Ati73 (2006 Október 17)

Sziasztok! Illa-berek, náda-kerek, a Motorosok Jó Emberek!Üdv, Ufladisz! Ki nyerte a VB-t a királykategóriában, a 250cc, a 125cc-ben?


----------



## rolius (2006 Október 25)

www.motogp.com



Ati73 írta:


> Sziasztok! Illa-berek, náda-kerek, a Motorosok Jó Emberek!Üdv, Ufladisz! Ki nyerte a VB-t a királykategóriában, a 250cc, a 125cc-ben?


----------



## kares.hu (2006 November 1)

Megy a Bitter Macaora! Ki ne hagyjátok, brutális streetrace lesz!!


----------



## sasi1 (2006 November 2)

Nem tudja vcéletlenül valaki, hogy Mick Doohan hányszoros motgp bajnok volt?


----------



## Hps (2006 December 7)

Üdv!

Nekem van egy Suzuki Gsx-F 750-esem. Van ilyen még valakinek? Tapasztalatokat cserélhetnénk, mivel új vagyok a motorozásban, jogsi is, motor is.


----------



## taksi (2006 December 7)

Kedves Sasi1
Én szerintem 5szörös világbajnok volt
500 cc World Championships: 5 (1994-1998) 
500 cc Grand Prix starts: 137 
500 cc Grand Prix victories: 54 
500 cc Grand Prix podia: 95 
500 cc Grand Prix Pole positions: 58


----------



## taksi (2006 December 7)

sasi1
http://www.mickdoohan.com.au/


----------



## papcsabi (2007 Február 17)

Az én kedvencem Rossi, de nagyon szurkolok Talmának és a Tóth Teamnak is.


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Február 17)

http://www.nemzetisport.hu/cikk.php?cikk=92125

Egy igazán jó motoros ha nem a legjobb volt ő!!
Drapál János!! Remélem ismeritek és szerettétek is!!


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Február 17)

*DRAPÁL JÁNOS* elment örökre!!!!
De motoros szivünkben él örökre!!


----------



## papcsabi (2007 Február 17)

Igen, nagy kár, hogy idő előtt "kiszállt" a versenyzésből.


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 14)

papcsabi írta:


> Az én kedvencem Rossi, de nagyon szurkolok Talmának és a Tóth Teamnak is.


Szia Csaba. En is Rossi rajingo vagyok. A krapek nagyon jol megy. Bar a Qatar-i nagydijon a Ducatti nagyon elhalvanyitotta a Yamaha-t. Ott meg Rossi sem tudott beleszolni. Es Talmacsi pedig igenis jol megy. Jo volt ujra a podiumon latni.


----------



## tomas16 (2007 Március 15)

GO Vale' GO


----------



## vgabesz66 (2007 Március 21)

Hajrá Talma és Rossi!!!


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 22)

*Jerez*

Na mar itt is van a Jerez-i Nagydij. Nagyon remelem, a Yamaha kitalalt mar valamit a Ducatti ellen. Mert ugye Qatar-ban fajt nezni. Marmint bocsanat, nekem fajt nezni.
Szoval, Go Doki!\\m/


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Március 25)

Megnyerte idei első futamát Talma! Gratula csak igy tovább:656:


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 25)

msanyi72 írta:


> Megnyerte idei első futamát Talma! Gratula csak igy tovább:656:


 
Hat jol is ment a Tamas. Bar ha Pesek hamarabb eloz, talan el tudott volna szkadni. Eppen ezert orulok, hogy a srac eltaktikazta magat.
Ami pedig a kiraly kategoriat illeti, Rossi nagy volt. Mar az elso korben beszolt "arrivederci".


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Március 26)

Laci Buda írta:


> Hat jol is ment a Tamas. Bar ha Pesek hamarabb eloz, talan el tudott volna szkadni. Eppen ezert orulok, hogy a srac eltaktikazta magat.
> Ami pedig a kiraly kategoriat illeti, Rossi nagy volt. Mar az elso korben beszolt "arrivederci".


Hát ide is kell egy kis szerencse,de szerintem a vissza előzést tudatossan csinálta Talma.Annyira pontossan érkezet meg Pesek mellé hogy a kigyorsitásnál ő legyen elönyben,profi meló volt\\m/


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Március 26)

Laci Buda írta:


> Hat jol is ment a Tamas. Bar ha Pesek hamarabb eloz, talan el tudott volna szkadni. Eppen ezert orulok, hogy a srac eltaktikazta magat.
> Ami pedig a kiraly kategoriat illeti, Rossi nagy volt. Mar az elso korben beszolt "arrivederci".


Rossit meg korai volt még leirni eggyeseknek


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 29)

msanyi72 írta:


> Rossit meg korai volt még leirni eggyeseknek


Leirni? Ki irta le? Lassam en is azt az embert!!!! :,,: 
Persze ez nem, komoly, nem vagyunk mi fanatikusok. Ja, mar meg is van a Torok Nagdijra a jegyem. Nagy elmeny a sracokat eloben latni!!!!
udv


----------



## Ufladisz (2007 Április 11)

Magyar lány is indul török futamon!?
Kovács Nikolett rajthoz áll a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság Török Nagydijon a 125 köbcentis kategoriában. Info-Nemzeti sport


----------



## Ági85 (2007 Április 12)

Hajrá Talma! Csak így tovább!!!


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 12)

Ufladisz írta:


> Magyar lány is indul török futamon!?
> Kovács Nikolett rajthoz áll a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság Török Nagydijon a 125 köbcentis kategoriában. Info-Nemzeti sport


 
Ha ez igaz, akkor ott a helyem, hogy szurkoljak neki is!!!!!


----------



## melib (2007 Április 12)

Sziasztok!

Ez lesz a masodik motoros szezonom a Yamahamon. 
Meg nem voltam igazi nagy turan, de remelem iden sikerul.


----------



## mozs (2007 Április 14)

Mindörökké motocross!!!!
Hajrá Németh Kornél, Borka Jani, Nagy Alex!!!


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Április 15)

melib írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ez lesz a masodik motoros szezonom a Yamahamon.
> Meg nem voltam igazi nagy turan, de remelem iden sikerul.


Sok sikert hozzá,mindent bele,de azért vigyázz magadra


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 15)

melib írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ez lesz a masodik motoros szezonom a Yamahamon.
> Meg nem voltam igazi nagy turan, de remelem iden sikerul.


 
Sok sikert!


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 20)

Szoval, Rossi a kiraly az idomeron. Remelem nyer holnap.
Tamas a negyedik a startnal. Az elso kanyar az ami vagos itt, az Isztanbuli palyan. Azt ha megussza, szerintem meg is nyerheti a holnapi futamot.
Udv


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 23)

Hat Rossi leszerepellt.
Fogalmam sincs, hol rontott. Egy kise elhagyta a palyat az elso korben, talan azert volt gondja a motorjaval.
Talmacsi is jol kezdett, sot egy bizonyos pillanatban meg elso is volt. De az otodik hely sem rosz.


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Április 24)

Laci Buda írta:


> Szoval, Rossi a kiraly az idomeron. Remelem nyer holnap.
> Tamas a negyedik a startnal. Az elso kanyar az ami vagos itt, az Isztanbuli palyan. Azt ha megussza, szerintem meg is nyerheti a holnapi futamot.
> Udv


Bizti hogy a géppel volt valami gáz


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 24)

Nem Rossival,hanem a géppel van gond ! Azért, ettől függetlenül mégis azt mondom Rossi a király !


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 24)

Persze, hogy a kiraly.
A keped kulonben regi, itt van egy masik vasarnaprol. Melo kozben  .


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 24)

Nekem,midegy,hogy régi e vagy sem akkor is nagyon szimpi ! Ez meg saját kép


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 24)

Ja. Kiraly a geped! Motoros kepet en is mellekelhetek, de menni vele azert nem merek :smile:.


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 24)

pedig lenyűgöző élmény


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 24)

marty80 írta:


> pedig lenyűgöző élmény


 
Hat epp ez az, lehengerlo erzes!


----------



## marty80 (2007 Április 25)

Illa -berek nádakerek motorosok Jóemberek!:..: (pedíg jól áll !  )


----------



## kisherceg32 (2007 Április 30)

Egyedi szériák a Kawasakitól

javascript:novel();javascript:open_doc('http://origo.h...i.html&title='+ tit +'&temp=motor', 365, 430)http://www.origo.hu/print/motor/20070313egyedi.html 

<SCRIPT src="/images/kozos/font-size.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><BEVEZETO>A méregzöld márka hazai importőre egyedileg felszerelt szériákat dob piacra az ER-6n, ER-6f és a Versys típusokból. Az alaposan felcicomázott paripák City és Tourer fantázianéven kelletik magukat.

</BEVEZETO>
A Kawasaki magyarországi importőre azzal szembesült, hogy az ER-6 modellcsaládhoz rengetegen választottak gyári kiegészítőket, ezért az igényeknek elébe menve két felszereltségi csomagot dobnak piacra az ER-6n, ER-6f és Versys típusokhoz City, illetve Tourer néven. A City csomag elsősorban a külsőségekre helyezi a hangsúlyt, míg a Tourer felszereltség a praktikumot helyezi előtérbe.

*A City és Tourer modellek az alábbi gyári Kawasaki kiegészítőkkel vannak felszerelve:*

*ER-6n City / ER-6f City:* bukógomba, hátsó index, tankpad, gravírozott kormányrögzítő, fékolaj tartály fedél, elsőtengelyvég dísz, injector fedél, u-lakat.

*ER-6n Tourer / ER-6f Tourer: *plexi, hátsó doboz + konzol, visszapillantó tükör, bukógomba, tankpad, u-lakat (csak az ER-6f verziókhoz).

*Versys Tourer: *állítható plexi, hátsó doboz + konzol + matrica, gravírozott kormányrögzítő, tankpad, u-lakat (A Versysből jelenleg még csak a Tourer változat kapható, de hamarosan jön a City is).

<TABLE cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=0 width="75%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD><TD>

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 7)

*Kina-i Nagydij*

Hat ez a Ducatti az nagyon szerepelt a Kina-i Nagydijon. A Stoner srac hatra se kellet figyelnie, csak a cel fele. Azert remelem a Doktor, magy csak talal gyogyszert a Ducatti ellen es nem lessz szukseg a "I might need a gun for Stoner!" project-re :smile:.


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 21)

Micsoda bukasok voltak a Francia palyan. Kar, azert, hogy az eso miatt Rossi nem ment jol. Meg jobban sajnalom, hogy Stoner elotte vegzett. Gratula Talmacsinak. Jol ment.


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 3)

Na vegre, a kiraly nyert! A Yamahaval csak Rossi tud nyerni. Joval lassabb a tobbieknel. Talmacsi is nagyon jol ment. Gratula a 4-ik helyeert.


----------



## cica10 (2007 Július 20)

csocsike írta:


> Szep elet a motoros elet.


csak nem mindenkinek! 
A párom lassan többet foglalkozik a motorral mnt velem!


----------



## lejo (2007 Július 23)

*Motoros túrázók...*

Érdekes, hogy a motoros turisztikával milyen kevés fórumon foglalkoznak. Pedig ez a sportág ismét feléledt...!


----------



## motorbaby (2007 Augusztus 5)

"born To Be Wild"


----------



## nappal (2007 Augusztus 11)

A régi Doohan-es szép idők hol vannak már...


----------



## Kakukmarci (2007 Augusztus 29)

Most talán a Stoneres szép idők jönnek.


----------



## Ottomotor (2007 Szeptember 6)

*Veterán motorok*

Most újra felfedezik a garázsokban, kamrákban, padlásokon hagyott kétkerekűeket. Tisztítás, festés, motor felújítás, természetesen nagyon sok idő és fáradtság, de azt hiszem megéri. Egy Pannónia Mz Csepel Jawa az most valami tökély. Ezek nem japán motorok, a régi idők szellemét idézi, ezekkel motorozni,.... az nagyon jó érzés. Nagyon jó, hogy a fiatalok, 18-20 évesek között is egyre jobban terjed a múlt motorjainak felidézése, felújítása.

...Kérlek titeket csatlakozzatok a témához!!!...


----------



## Ottomotor (2007 Szeptember 6)

*Veterán motorok*

Csak tudjátok, olyan jó időszakra emlékeztetnek ezek a motorok, és olyan jó látni, hogy ezekből a régi paripákból milyen gyönyörű gépeket lehet varázsolni.


----------



## ungu (2007 Szeptember 26)

Talmácsi 2. lett hétvégén !!!


----------



## ungu (2007 Szeptember 26)

Szerintetek megnyeri a VB-ét ?


----------



## Kakukmarci (2007 Október 2)

Hatalmas teljesítmény lenne de szerintem nem fog összejönni.
Szerintem Faubel lesz a világbajnok.
Bár ne lenne igazam !!!


----------



## Ottomotor (2007 Október 2)

A versenysport az egy külön világ. NaGYON SOK AZ ÉRDEKLŐDŐ, de az utakon utána szinte mindenkiből előjön az önjelölt versenyző.

Érdekelne, hogy kinek melyik motorról mi a véleménye, tapasztalata. 
Veterán motorosok, új motorosok TI IS SZÓLJATOK HOZZÁ.


----------



## isty (2007 Október 2)

ungu írta:


> Szerintetek megnyeri a VB-ét ?


 
Szerintem igen.
Talmacsi lesz a BAJNOK es tiszta szivembol kivanom hogy ugy is legyen.


----------



## Csabius (2007 Október 3)

isty írta:


> Szerintem igen.
> Talmacsi lesz a BAJNOK es tiszta szivembol kivanom hogy ugy is legyen.


Úgy legyen!


----------



## Ottomotor (2007 Október 3)

Szerintem pedig sok a tartalmatlan és tanulságtalan hozzászólás.


----------



## Neuhauser (2007 Október 13)

Ottomotor írta:


> Szerintem pedig sok a tartalmatlan és tanulságtalan hozzászólás.



Egyet mondj...És különben meg miért kellene minden hozzászólásban tanulságnak lennie...ez nem LaFontaine mesgyűjtemény, nem?


----------



## keedjauw (2007 Október 14)

Talmácsi ma 8. lett. Az előnye két futammal a vége előtt 1 pont. Az utolsó nagydíj Valenciában lesz. Eddig nagyjából felváltva mentek jól Faubellel. A 2. helye már biztos, és így minden idők legjobb magyar szerplése, de remélem meg tudja tartani az első helyet. Lehet, hogy naív vagyok, de bízom a verseny tisztaságában. Ha faubellel akarnák megnyeretni a vébét, már rég megtehették volna menet közben, és akkor nem kellene a végén nyílt csalásba belemenniük.


----------



## szundi53 (2007 Október 15)

keedjauw írta:


> Talmácsi ma 8. lett. Az előnye két futammal a vége előtt 1 pont. Az utolsó nagydíj Valenciában lesz. Eddig nagyjából felváltva mentek jól Faubellel. A 2. helye már biztos, és így minden idők legjobb magyar szerplése, de remélem meg tudja tartani az első helyet. Lehet, hogy naív vagyok, de bízom a verseny tisztaságában. Ha faubellel akarnák megnyeretni a vébét, már rég megtehették volna menet közben, és akkor nem kellene a végén nyílt csalásba belemenniük.


Nagyon drukkolok Talmácsinak. Hogy mi zajlik a háttérben, nem tudhatjuk, de nem véletlenűl szreződtették még 2 évre. Előző csapatától azért kűldték el mert túl jó volt. Itt most számítanak rá, mer jó motoros. Nem hiszem, hogy csak az untermann szerepére kell. HAJRÁ TALMÁCSI!!!


----------



## gutika (2007 Október 21)

Talma 7 mp-t vert a mezőnyre és nyert!!!
Szép volt!
Nincs megállás a vb címig...


----------



## szundi53 (2007 Október 21)

Talmácsi megnyerte a Maláj GP-t ! Az utolsó futam előtt 10 pont az előnye Fabuellel szemben. Drukkoljatok neki!


----------



## keedjauw (2007 Október 21)

Az utolsó futam november negyedikén, Valenciában. Hatalmas dolog lenne Faubel városában világbajnoknak lenni.


----------



## Kakukmarci (2007 Október 21)

Én még mindíg félek egy kicsit hogy közbejön valami de most már nagyon bízok a sikerben.Innen már nem szabad elveszíteni a világbajnokságot !
Hajrá Talma !!!!!!


----------



## Ottomotor (2007 Október 21)

Talma rajongók, nyissatok egy külön "Talmácsi oldalt" és tessék isteníteni, és dicsérni, de állandóan. .... legyen már más téma!!!...


----------



## Kakukmarci (2007 Október 21)

Ottomotor neked halvány fogalmad sincs arról hogy Talmácsi VB-szereplése milyen óriási jelentőségű a magyar motorsportban!
Igenis kijár a számtalan dícséret az ilyen teljesítménynek,és ha jól tudom ez a topic a motorsportról szól.


----------



## Ottomotor (2007 Október 22)

Kedves Kakukmarci!
Eltévesztetted a házszámot! Rossz helyen kopogtatsz. Ha valaki tudja milyet motorozott Talma, hidd el, tudom, és sokan tudják. Ő nagy utat tett meg eddig, minden tisztelet az övé. 
Biztosan állandó tag leszel, és megteheted, hogy sokszor leírod hogy hajrá Talmácsi. De ezzel nem leszel nagyobb motoros, másról is tudsz írni.
Milyen a motorod? Van motoros élményed?
Oly sok a téma......HAJRÁ Kakukmarci.......


----------



## Kakukmarci (2007 Október 22)

Kedves Ottomotor !
Bocs a kirohanásért de úgy éreztem a hozzászólásodból hogy nem vagy tisztában avval hogy ez milyen nagy eredmény a magyar motorsportban ,de már látom hogy nem erről van szó, hanem csak szeretnéd feléleszteni ezt a motros fórumot.
Egyébként régi motoros vagyok és sajnos már nem vagyok aktív.A 70-es évek végén és a nyolcvanas évek elején motocross versenyző voltam a budapesti Zalka Máté Motoros Klubban.
Ne haragudj ha netán megbántottalak !
Üdv. Kakukmarci


----------



## alex53 (2007 Október 22)

Kedves Ottomotor!
Ha a Talmácsi sikere árnyékában, személyes vitát kezdeményezek, ezzel ez az oldal nem fog olyanná válni mint amilyet szeretnél. Ez a Talmácsi ügy, csak néhány napig tart.


----------



## Ottomotor (2007 Október 28)

Minden rendben, Kakukmarci egy uriember!
A Talmácsi híre, pedig remélem hogy nem három napig tart. Jót tesz a magyar motorsportnak, felvillanyozza a magyarok lelkét, újra fent ragyog a magyarok csillaga!


----------



## Ottomotor (2007 November 4)

Talmácsi a világbajnok! Újra lobog a magyar zászló, és szól a magyar himnusz!


----------



## loftung (2007 November 4)

aki el nem issza


----------



## isty (2007 November 4)

Nem nagykepuseg,de ha visszalapoztok megmondtam en ,hogy Talma lesz a Vilagbajnok,mert hittem benne es nagyon szoritottam neki.Mindezek melle azonban kellett egy fantasztikus Talma aki sok munka utan megerdemelten gyozott es mi magyarok nagyon orvendunk ennek.Gratulalok!!!


----------



## vscotina (2007 November 4)

Szervusztok!
Nem vagyok egy motoros rajongó, de az utolsó köreit végigizgultam, és szurkoltam. Nagyon jó érzés volt. hogy ez a fiú büszkén újra olyat mutatott a világnak, hogy a fair play díjat is megérdemelné. Hangsúlyozta, hogy a márkatársa nem volt mindig szabályszerű, mégsem mondott rá semmi rosszat, pedig ha nagyképű, megtehette volna.
Egyébként, gratulálok neki, és nagyon jó érzés volt hallani, hogy mindezt magyarként érte el!!!

Remélem még sok örömet szerez rajongóinak.


----------



## BaliX (2007 November 4)

Hááát igen azé Faubeltől nem volt szép dolog Talma hátsó kerekét meglökni, de szerncsére nem csúszott ki. Vagyis dehogy szerencsére, mert hát nem egy amatőr és tudja a gépet irányítani és nem a gép irányítja őt.


----------



## Kakukmarci (2007 November 4)

Gratulálok Talmának és bízom benne hogy valamikor a MOTOGP-ben a királykategóriában is ünnepelhetjük.
HAJRÁ TALMA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 November 5)

Gratulacio Talmanak! Megerdemelten lett vilagbajnok!
A GP-re atterve, sajnalatos volt latni, ahogy a Yamaha Team nem volt kepes egy jo motort osszeszedni az idei evre.


----------



## zoarden (2007 November 5)

Yamaha: nagyrészt a kevésbé versenyképes Michelin gumiknak köszönhető a dolog.
Amikor rájöttek erre a hátrányra, akkor ezt elelnsúlyozandó agresszívabb fejlesztésbe kezdtek a motor többi részét illetően, kockáztatva a meghibásodást, ami néhány esetben be is következett.
Viszont novembereben lesz egy Bridgestone-os tesztje Vale-nek.
Szeretne ő még vb-t nyerni.


----------



## zoarden (2007 November 5)

A MotoGP innen, Kelet-Európából nincs közel...
Talmának még egy jó évet mennie kell jövőre, aztán a 250...
És ott is egy jó Aprilia kell alá, ami most ugyan rendben lenne, de 2009-re azért az erőviszonyok is megváltozhatnak, nem biztos hogy az Aspar akkor a legjobb lesz, de majd megkátjuk.
Jövőre legalább nem lesz Faubelszerű ellenfele...


----------



## Kakukmarci (2007 November 5)

Habár sejtem de azért szeretném ha kifejtenéd hogy mit értesz a Faubelszerűn.


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 November 6)

zoarden írta:


> Yamaha: nagyrészt a kevésbé versenyképes Michelin gumiknak köszönhető a dolog.
> Amikor rájöttek erre a hátrányra, akkor ezt elelnsúlyozandó agresszívabb fejlesztésbe kezdtek a motor többi részét illetően, kockáztatva a meghibásodást, ami néhány esetben be is következett.
> Viszont novembereben lesz egy Bridgestone-os tesztje Vale-nek.
> Szeretne ő még vb-t nyerni.


 
Ja, egyettertek. A Michelin gumi nagyon gyenge volt az iden. Talan a legjobb az lenne, ha ugy, ahogy a Forma 1-ben is van, egyetlen ceg szallitana a gumikat.


----------



## zoarden (2007 November 6)

Kakukmarci írta:


> Habár sejtem de azért szeretném ha kifejtenéd hogy mit értesz a Faubelszerűn.


nemcsak a motort csúsztatja , hanem a tényeket is.
Azt mondta pl : azon ment el vb, hogy Talmácsi kilökte az egyik versenyen.
Ha jól emlékszem láttam többször is, ismételve is a tv-ben ajelnetet.
Másnap megnéztem youtube-on is.
Hozzá se ért Gabi...


----------



## zoarden (2007 November 6)

Laci Buda írta:


> Ja, egyettertek. A Michelin gumi nagyon gyenge volt az iden. Talan a legjobb az lenne, ha ugy, ahogy a Forma 1-ben is van, egyetlen cég szállítana a gumikat.


Nemcsak a gumi ilyen kérdés.
Kezd elmenni nagyon is f-1 irányba a dolog.
Egyedi nagypénzes fejlesztések, végletekig kicentizett spécikkel> nagy érzékenység és nagy-nagy nagy különbségek kialakulása miatt esélytelen motoron egyébként esélyes versenyzők.
Tudom ez az élvonal attól az és nem superbike, de remélem nem megy tovább az f-1 irányba.
Ha a doki ül idén egy ducatin az idény utolsó egyharmada uncsiba ment volna át


----------



## zoarden (2007 November 6)

Ettől még Stoner nagyon jó versenyző persze!


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 November 7)

zoarden írta:


> Ettől még Stoner nagyon jó versenyző persze!


Ja a Stonner gyerek, tenyleg nagyot alakitott iden. Mar csak azert is, mert csapattarsa (Capirossi) joval mogotte vegzett.
De azert megnezzuk mit csinal a Il Dottore egy jobb motorral.
Ami a Forma 1-es hasonlatot illeti, nem nagyon helytallo. A Forma 1-ben mar regen csak emlekekben el az elozes. Ott a legjobb hely, a PitBox- ban van, a benzintoltok melett. :smile:.
Meg szerencse a palya mogotti csetepatenak es forrofeju nyilatkozatoknak iden, igy erdekes lett a Forma 1. Azaz, a Forma 1 "Cirkusz"!
Na, visszaterve a Motorokra. Azert hatalmas csalodas a Hayden ideji szereplese. Meg a Suzukisok is jobbak voltak nala. :sad:
Nem a kedvencem, de hat, azert egy Vilagbajnok igy leszerepeljen???


----------



## biker12 (2007 December 1)

*Túra- vagy pályamotorozás*

Motorozni jó dolog. Motorozni veszélyes. Kívülről nézve mindkét megállapítás igaznak tűnik. Belülről méginkább. (Én csak tudom, minden szezont kórházban fejezek be.)

A motorozás szívből jön. "Életérzés." Szabadság. Gyönyörű tájak, az országút magánya, igaz barátságok... Nehéz megfogalmazni, ezt meg kell élni. Számomra ezt jelenti a túramotorozás.

Viszont a motor sporteszköz is egyben - nem is akármilyen! Izgalmas játék, igazi adrenalin löket. A fizika határainak feszegetése. Ezt a játékot azonban biztonságosan játszani és túlélni csak a versenypályán lehet. Egy modern sportmotorra nyugodtan ráragaszthatnák a címkét, mint a dohányárura: Vigyázat, függőséget okoz!

Én a túrák miatt kezdtem el motorozni. De a közúthoz nem volt elég önfegyelmem. Aztán egyszer véletlenül felkeveredtem egy pályára és azóta sem tudok lejönni róla...


----------



## mozs (2007 December 6)

Esetleg lenne valaki, aki ismeri a kanadai motocross sportot és adna némi infót?


----------



## sasa67 (2007 December 18)

*Robogózni jó*

Sziasztok! Budapestről írok.
Nálatok a nagymotorok mellett hogy állnak a kisebb motorok, robogók?


----------



## sasa67 (2007 December 22)

*Robogózni jó*

Úgy látom a tél szedi az érdeklődöket.
Nekem egy Kymco People 150-es robogóm van.
Városi és város környéki utazásra kíváló.
Hosszabb utakra is el lehet vele menni, igaz egy kicsit kényelmetlen a 300. kilóméter után.


----------



## sasa67 (2008 Január 4)

*Robogózni jó*

BUÉK!!!

Helló. Úgy látom teljesen egyedül vagyok.
Szerencsére robogózni egyedül is nagggyyyon jó.


----------



## bekesi39 (2008 Február 19)

Ha szereted a gyorsaságot és motor általnyújtot szabadságot akkor az élet a számodra
különleges élményt ád az embernek


----------



## biker12 (2008 Február 21)

*Pályanapok*

A BR Organisation február 8-án közzétette az idei pályanapok lebonyolításának rendjét. Akit érdekel, illetve szeretne kicsit többet tudni a hazai sportmotoros életről, az nézzen be ide: http://www.brorganisation.hu/


----------



## Ottomotor (2008 Február 23)

Üdv mindenkinek!

Véleményetek érdekelne!

Utcai motorozáshoz ki milyen sisakot ajánl, és miért.


----------



## vadeger (2008 Február 24)

A stílus meghatározó. Példa, chopperen teljesen zárt sisak fura, vagy sportmotoron nyitott. Személyesen a zárt sisak híve vagyok a menetszél elviselhetősége miatt. Városi szaladgáláshoz a nyitott praktikusabb. Könnyebb le-felvenni.


----------



## Karsay István (2008 Február 25)

*Drótkötélnek ütközött motorjával egy rendőr - a helyszínen meghalt*

Pécel -<WBR> Meghalt egy 29 éves rendőr, amikor motorjával egy kifeszített drótkötélnek ütközött szombaton délután Pécel közelében -<WBR> tájékoztatta a Független Hírügynökséget Beluzsárné Belicza Andrea, a Pest megyei Rendőr-<WBR>főkapitányság sajtóügyeletese.

A fiatal rendőr a Pest megyei település mellett motorozott a szántóföldön, amikor egy telekhatáron kifeszített drótkötélnek ütközött. _Olyan súlyosan megsérült, hogy a helyszínen életét vesztette._ A rendőr nem volt szolgálatban. A baleset körülményeit, hogy ki a felelős a tragédiáért a Gödöllői Rendőrkapitányság vizsgálja.


----------



## Ottomotor (2008 Február 28)

István, ez tragikus.
Szörnyű és értelmetlen halál.


----------



## sirpg (2008 Február 29)

Minden halál tragikus és értelmetlen. De azért ha az ember nem fejetlenül száguldozik... szerintem


----------



## vadeger (2008 Március 1)

Nem birom elviselni ha a természet csendjét motorok dübörgése zavarja. Ez a hang maradjon az épített pályák, vagy az országutak sajátja. Ebből ered ez az értelmetlen halál is. Akinek a földjén motoroznak valószínű megakadályozza azt. Az már más kérdés, milyen módszerrel. Na ez az ami embertelen.


----------



## puskijr (2008 Március 6)

De igen , ezvan arra is kell.


----------



## kkobi (2008 Március 12)

Talma a hétvégén leszerepelt!


----------



## kkobi (2008 Március 12)

A végén mindenki otthagyta, aztán csak 12. lett!


----------



## Ottomotor (2008 Március 14)

Talma nem szerepelt le. Nem ment a mocija. Akkor is ő a bajnok.


----------



## retro20 (2008 Március 29)

a Talma a jó


----------



## csacsi76 (2008 Szeptember 4)

hajrá Talma!


----------



## Narayan (2008 Szeptember 9)

Az biztos, hogy ő a bajnok meg a legjobb motor is alatta van és ezt be is bizonyította már nem egyszer, csak látszik rajta hogy néha azért ő is fél és nem nyomja neki tövig amikor kellene, és az előzgetéseket is nagyon meggondolja sőt néha túl sokáig gondolkodik rajta de összességében nagyon jó motoros.


----------



## albertcsani (2008 Szeptember 10)

*bukosisak*

en a ksirobogorais koteleznem


----------



## atihavasi (2008 Szeptember 20)

Sőt jövőre is ő lesz a 250-eseknél


----------



## BartXXX (2008 Szeptember 29)

Go TALMA Go


----------



## cbr688 (2008 December 26)

*motorosok!-budapest*

nos hasonló témát nem véltem felfedezni,ezért indítok egy újat...
olyan emberkéket várok ide,akik szeretnek motorozni(túra,sport)és hétvégén lenne idejük pesten vagy ismerkedés után vmilyen túrán motorozgatni vagy csak a motoros élményeiről beszélgetni...
nekem egy sport-túra yamaha fazer 600-as motorom van...


----------



## ETJ (2008 December 28)

Én is szeretem a motorokat.!


----------



## Polany (2009 Január 4)

motorozz.hu, motorostura.hu ajánlom mindenki figyelmébe


----------



## Polany (2009 Január 4)

Talma perfekt.


----------



## fokati (2009 Január 4)

buék


----------



## Ottomotor (2009 Január 4)

A Honda CBF-s klubban van tagfelvétel.

Vannak itt Hondások?


----------



## Karsay István (2009 Január 5)

Remélem nemsokára lesz, eladtam a motorm tavaly, és akarok venni egy másikat...:mrgreen:


----------



## cbr688 (2009 Január 10)

köszi!tudom télen egy kicsit merész kezdeményezés,de hátha leszünk egy páran a tavaszi első meleg ,motorozható ,napsütéses napraDD


----------



## paprobert84 (2009 Január 18)

Télen senki nem jár motorozni?


----------



## cbr688 (2009 Január 18)

paprobert84 írta:


> Télen senki nem jár motorozni?


hideg aszfalt nem kedvez a tempós kanyarvételnek,ha elkerülhetem h összetöröm a motorom,akkor inkább várok...15 fok környékén már lehet tempózni...sztem


----------



## afca (2009 Február 4)

*Újabb japán gyártó száll ki az autóversenyből*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, február 4 - 10:27 
A Mitsubishi Motors szerdán bejelentette, hogy a gazdasági világválság miatt kiszáll a raliversenyekből, beleértve a Dakar-ralit is, amelyet mostanáig 12 alkalommal nyert meg. 


 Kiszállááás...
Foto : AP


"A világgazdaság állapotának hirtelen romlása arra késztet bennünket, hogy szorosabban fogjuk a kiadásainkat" - közölte a japán cég. 
A Mitsubishi 26-szor vett részt a Dakar-ralin, 12 győzelméből hetet 2001 és 2007 között sorozatban ért el. 
A mostani már az ötödik ilyen jellegű bejelentés, amely japán autó-, illetve motorgyártóhoz kötődik: decemberben a Honda jelezte, hogy kiszáll a Forma-1-ből, majd a Suzuki és a Subaru hagyta ott a rali-világbajnokságot, januárban pedig a Kawasaki közölte, hogy nem vesz részt a gyorsaságimotoros-vb idei sorozatában. 
MTI/para


----------



## erzsoka91 (2009 Február 13)

egyetértek


----------



## erzsoka91 (2009 Február 13)

heheh


----------



## Mpet (2009 Február 15)

Várom már a Magyar Moto-GP futamot. Remélem elkészül a pálya!


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 13)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/325448"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/325448" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## afca (2009 Március 14)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 14)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CU3qemyZZBE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CU3qemyZZBE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wesker (2009 Március 15)

Nem tudjátok, most akkor lesz Balatonring az idén, vagy nem?
Vagy ha lesz, mikor?


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 18)

SZÉP ESTÉT KIVÁNOK!

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/75826"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/75826" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 19)

Kedves motoros barátaimnak sok szeretettel!

<object width="420" height="339" id="flvplayer"><param name="movie" value="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/vc_o.swf?vID=7367df17a0" /><param name="menu" value="false" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><embed src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/vc_o.swf?vID=7367df17a0" width="420" height="339" name="flvplayer" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" /></object>


----------



## hajnicicu (2010 Január 1)

Mindenkinek BUÉK!!


----------



## simonvilmos (2010 Január 9)

afca írta:


>



Most akkor melyiket dicsérjem inkább?
A motor árában a maca is benne van? 
Vagesz...


----------



## sharky020 (2010 Április 3)

*Hasznos könyv*

Sziasztok!

Én most kezdtem motorozni és ajánlották Harmati Árpád - Motorozás mesterfokon c. könyvét.
Egy kicsit megijedtem, mikor elkezdtem olvasni, mert nagyon profi a könyv és majdnem semmit nem értettem belőle. De még azoknak is van újdonság benne, akik már régóta motoroznak. Akitől kaptam, ő is ezt mondta.
Fogyasszátok!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 8)

*Loris Capirossi: jöhet a 300. futam!*





*Loris Capirossi a hétvégén mérföldkőhöz érkezik, a gyorsasági motoros világbajnokság 2010-es katari idénynyitóján ugyanis pályafutása során 300. nagydíján állhat rajthoz. Ez eddig még senkinek sem sikerült előtte.*





*A 37. születésnapját néhány nappal ezelőtt ünneplő Capirossi 21. vb-szezonját kezdi meg Katarban (a királykategóriában a 13.-at), és rögtön jubilál.*





„Sosem gondoltam volna, hogy idáig juthatok, de pályafutásom során szerencsés voltam, mindig százszázalékot adtam ki magamból, jó erőben tartottam a testem, így képes voltam arra, hogy a legjobbak között maradjak – beszélt 300. nagydíja előtt az olasz motoros. – Igazából sosem gondolkodtam azon, hány futamon indulok, de ez egy rendkívüli mérföldkő, amit talán senki más nem ér el."





A Rizla Suzuki versenyzője egyébként biztató eredményeket ért el a teszteken, így érthető, hogy jó szezont vár önmagától és csapatától.

„Tovább kell fejlődnünk és haladnunk azon az úton, amelyet a katari teszteken megkezdtünk. Tudom, hogy még van tennivalónk, de nagyon gyorsak vagyunk, mindenki keményen dolgozik itt a csapatban és Japánban is. Remélhetőleg idén folyamatosan a legjobbak nyomában tudunk lenni" – bizakodott Capirossi, aki a 125 köbcentiseknél 1990-ben és 1991-ben, a negyedliteres géposztályban pedig 1998-ban ünnepelhetett világbajnoki címet.





A veterán olasznak Katarban a spanyol Álvaro Bautista lesz a csapattársa, aki most debütál a legmagasabb géposztályban.
„Az idei szezonban az lesz a célom, hogy az év újonca legyek, ám ez nem lesz könnyű, mivel rengeteg jó pilóta található a mezőnyben, szoros versenyfutásra számíthatunk – nyilatkozta Bautista. – Lépésről lépésre kell haladnom, és nem szabad hülyeséget csinálnom az első versenyeken. Már alig várom, hogy elkezdődjön a verseny!"
​

 

 

​​​​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*Antoni Banderas saját csapattal száll be Talmácsiék sorozatába!*



 

 

 







*Saját istállóval száll versenybe a vasárnap rajtoló gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokságon Antonio Banderas, spanyol színész.*

A 45 éves hollywoodi sztár - aki több mint 30 éve motorozik - hétfőn, Madridban mutatta be a tulajdonában lévő csapatot, amely a Talmácsi Gábort is felvonultató Moto2-es kategóriában harcol majd a vb-pontokért. Banderas honfitársát, az eddig a 125 kcm-es géposztályban, a Derbi színeiben szerepelt Joan Olivét, valamint az amerikai Kenny Noyest szerződtette versenyzőnek.

"Mindig is rajongója voltam a motorversenyzésnek, és ahogy lehetőségem nyílt egy saját istálló létrehozására, egy pillanatig sem tétováztam" - mondta a hollywoodi szuperprodukciók előtt Pedro Almodovar filmjeivel befutott színész.
A vb első futamára vasárnap, Katarban kerül sor.




 


*TESZTLAP:* 
*Névjegy
Név:* Talmácsi Gábor
*Szül idő:* 1981. 05. 28.
*Szül hely:* Budapest
*Magasság:* 164 cm
*Súly:* 63 kg
*Családi állapot:* nőtlen 
*Iskolai végzettség:* Szakközép és Technikum
*Tanult szakma:* Irányítástechnikai műszerész
*Jelenlegi szakma:* Motorversenyző 250cc 
*Becenév:* Talma​http://canadahun.com/forum/../../userfiles/image/2009/Moto2/antoniobanderas.jpg


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*Miki szombaton a quadra szavaz*






*„Esős, csapadékos időt jósolnak, ami megnehezítheti a mezőny, így az én dolgomat is.” *

A Pest megyei Bugyiban szombaton megkezdődik a quados idény. A 6-7. fordulósra tervezett bajnokság nyitómeccsén a miskolci Kazár Miklós is rajthoz áll.







A Full Gas Racing Team versenyzője régi motoros, hiszen a Nyílt Amatőr Quad Bajnokságot 2005-ben és 2006-ban megnyerte, míg a Short Track Quad trófeát 2008-ban hódította el. 
„A quad nálam régi szerelem, így nem volt kérdéses, hogy szeretnék az idén is motorozni.” - kezdte Kazár Miki. „Azt viszont ebben a pillanatban nem tudom megmondani, hogy milyen lesz az idei pontvadászat. Picikét sötét ló a mezőny, nem tiszta, hogy kik lesznek az idén a riválisaim. Egy biztos: eddig is komoly ellenfelekkel kellett megküzdenem és úgy gondolom, hogy ez 2010-ben sem lesz másként.” 





Miki elmondta azt is, hogy igazándiból csak az elmúlt három hétben tudott az időjárási körülmények, és a pályaviszonyok miatt érdemben motorozni és a időjárás szerinte a hétvégén is döntő lehet.



 



„Esős, csapadékos időt jósolnak, ami megnehezítheti a mezőny, így az én dolgomat is.” - latolgatott a KTM 450-essel versenyző Kazár Miki. „Annak ellenére, hogy sáros, esős pályára is van gumim azt szeretném, ha nem esne az eső. Persze akár hogyan is alakul, szombaton mindenképpen jól lenne dobogóra – annak is minél magasabb fokára – állni, hiszen az meghatározza az egész évet.” 





*TERVEZETT VERSENYNAPTÁR (HUNGARIAN SHORT TRACK QUAD)*

*04.10.: Bugyi*

*05.08.: Kecel*

*05.21.: Ózd*

*06.26.: Nagykanizsa*

*07.10.: ?*

*09.05.: ?*

*10.16.: Pannonhalma*




​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)

*Talmácsi a kilencedik helyen!*
*A magyar motoros csapattársa, Iannone harminckettedik lett! *

*Talmácsi Gábor a kilencedik helyen zárta az első szabadedzést a Moto2-es kategóriában a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság nyitófutamán, a Katari Nagydíjon.
*​*
*
*



*Az Arab-félszigeten található Katarban meleg, nyári időjárás fogadta a mezőnyt, ahol éjszaka, villanyfénynél méri össze tudását a három kategória mintegy nyolcvan versenyzője. Talmácsi Gábor már nagyon várta, hogy végre versenykörülmények között motorozhasson. Csütörtök este egy szezon előtti hosszú technikai megbeszélést tartott a Fimmco Speedup csapat, ahol komoly változtatásokban egyeztek meg Talma motorjával kapcsolatban. Talmácsi csapattársa a fiatal olasz Andrea Iannone, aki a nyolcadliteres kategóriából került a Moto2-be és ezen a hétvégén debütál a négyüteműek között. 

Öt órakor felgyulladtak a fények, a Losail Circuitot övező lámpaerdő nappali világosságot teremtett a pályán. A Moto2-es kategória helyi idő szerint negyed tízkor kezdhette meg a 2010-es évadot. Talmácsi Gábor motorjának hátulját még a negyedik körben lebontotta az egyik túl szűk féktávot vevő versenyző. Az elemet cserélték majd, a spiccelő benzin okozott gondot, de az edzés végére csak összállt néhány körre a technika. 2'04.337-es idejével a kilencedik helyen fejezte be a szezon első hivatalos edzését. Csapattársa Iannone harminckettedik lett.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 11)

*Katari Nagydíj - Moto2: Talmácsi a 14. helyről rajtol!*
2010. 04. 11. 03.55 <RIGHT> ​ 




*
Talmácsi Gábor a 14. helyről rajtol a Moto2-ben a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság nyitófutamán, a vasárnapi Katari Nagydíjon.

* 
A viadal honlapja szerint a szombat éjszakai időmérőn az első rajtkockát a spanyol Toni Elias, a másodikat honfitársa, Julián Simon, míg a harmadikat a német Stefan Bradl szerezte meg.

A vb új kategóriájában a hatszáz köbcentis versenygépeket egyformán négyütemű Honda motorokkal szerelték fel és Dunlop-abroncsokkal látták el. 

* Eredmények, időmérők:
Moto2:
* ------
1. Toni Elias (spanyol) 2:01.904 p
2. Julián Simon (spanyol) 2:02.032
3. Stefan Bradl (német) 2:02.038
*...14. Talmácsi Gábor 2:02.916*
*MotoGP:
* -------

1. Casey Stoner (ausztrál, Ducati) 1:55.007 p
2. Valentino Rossi (olasz, Yamaha) 1:55.362
3. Jorge Lorenzo (spanyol, Yamaha) 1:55.520
* 125 kcm:
* -------
1. Marc Marquez (spanyol, Derbi) 2:06.651 p 
2. Pol Espargaro (spanyol, Derbi) 2:07.110 
3. Nicolás Terol (spanyol, Aprilia) 2:07.136 

* vasárnap:*
19:00 - 125 kcm, futam
20:15 - 250 kcm, futam
22:00 - MotoGP, futam


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 11)

*MotoGP: spanyol dobogó a 125-ösöknél a Katari Nagydíjon*​ 
*A spanyol Nico Terol nyerte meg a 2010-es gyorsasági motoros-világbajnokság idei első viadala, a Katari Nagydíj 125 köbcentis futamát. Terol két honfitársával, Efrén Vázquezzel és Marc Márquezzel vívott nagyszerű küzdelmet a sivatagi éjszakában, végül ők hárman végeztek a dobogón.*



<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*OTOGP, KATARI NAGYDÍJ*

</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=3 align=middle>*125 KCM, A VÉGEREDMÉNY*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*1. Nicolas TEROL*</TD><TD>(spanyol, Aprilia)</TD><TD>38:25.644</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*2. Efrén VÁZQUEZ*</TD><TD>(spanyol, Derbi)</TD><TD>2.395 mp h</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*3. Marc MÁRQUEZ*</TD><TD>(spanyol, Derbi)</TD><TD>2.420 mp h</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*4. Pol ESPARGARO*</TD><TD>(spayol, Derbi)</TD><TD>2.840 mp h</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*5. Sandro CORTESE*</TD><TD>(német, Derbi)</TD><TD>3.526 mp h</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*6. Randy KRUMMENACHER*</TD><TD>(svájci, Aprilia)</TD><TD>3.569 mp h</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*7. Esteve RABAT*</TD><TD>(spanyol, Aprilia)</TD><TD>3.692 mp h</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*8. Bradley SMITH*</TD><TD>(brit, Aprilia)</TD><TD>13.719 mp h</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*9. Tomoyoshi KOYAMA*</TD><TD>(japán, Aprilia)</TD><TD>14.337 mp h</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*10. Alexis MASBOU*</TD><TD>(francia, Aprilia)</TD><TD>15.917 mp h</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*11. Danny WEBB*</TD><TD>(brit, Aprilia)</TD><TD>28.744 mp h</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*12. Johann ZARCO*</TD><TD>(francia, Aprilia)</TD><TD>35.667 mp h</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*13. Alberto MONCAYO*</TD><TD>(spanyol, Aprilia)</TD><TD>36.831 mp h</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*14. Jasper IWEMA*</TD><TD>(holland, Aprilia)</TD><TD>36.854 mp h</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*15. Jonas FOLGER*</TD><TD>(német, Aprilia)</TD><TD>38.899 mp h</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*16. Marcel SCHROTTER*</TD><TD>(német, Honda)</TD><TD>38.991 mp h</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*17. Louis ROSSI*</TD><TD>(francia, Aprilia)</TD><TD>42.056 mp h</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*18. Sturla FAGERHAUG*</TD><TD>(norvég, Aprilia)</TD><TD>51.351 mp h</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*19. Jakub KORNFEIL*</TD><TD>(cseh, Aprilia)</TD><TD>56.496 mp h</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*20. Adrian MARTIN*</TD><TD>(spanyol, Aprilia)</TD><TD>56.750 mp h</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*21. Zulfahmi KHAIRUDDIN*</TD><TD>(malajziai, Aprilia)</TD><TD>1:21.998 p h</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*22. Luca MARCONI*</TD><TD>(olasz, Aprilia)</TD><TD>1:32.074 p h</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*23. Quentin JACQUET*</TD><TD>(francia, Aprilia)</TD><TD>1:52.842 p h
</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=3 align=middle>*NEM ÉRT CÉLBA*
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Marco RAVAIOLI*</TD><TD>(olasz, Lambretta)</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Luis SALOM*</TD><TD colSpan=2>(spanyol, Lambretta)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD colSpan=3 align=middle>*NEM INDULT EL*
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Lorenzo SAVADORI*</TD><TD>(olasz, Aprilia)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## shai-hulud (2010 Április 12)

Stoner megint kezdi eldobálni a motort  (szerencsére, mert nem hiszem hogy másképpen meg lehetett volna fogni). Így Rossinak szépen az ölébe hullott az első hely, csak így tovább


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 15)

*Sebestyén Péter indul az Olasz Bajnokságban*
2010. 04. 14. 17.26







<RIGHT>




*A Faster Management minden megtett annak érdekében, hogy Péter már idén – miután betöltötte a 16. életévét – állandó versenyzője legyen a Gyorsasági Motoros Világbajnokságnak, jóllehet Talmácsi Gábor partnerei Pétert is biztosították támogatásukról, sajnos a rendelkezésre álló keret nem volt elegendő a vb-n való részvételhez.*


De a munka nem állt meg. A menedzsmentnek sikerült felkutatni egy kedvező lehetőséget, mely az olasz ELLEGI Racing Team-től érkezett – a tavalyi év során ez az alakulat szolgáltatta az olasz bajnokot Riccardo Moretti személyében – arra vonatkozóan, hogy induljon Péter az ő csapatukban. Mivel az olasz bajnokság a spanyol bajnoksággal közösen a legerősebb nemzetközi futamsorozatok egyike, így a partnereinkkel közösen úgy gondoltuk, hogy mindez kihagyhatatlan lehetőség Péter számára.



 

 

 

A bajnokság 7 futamból áll, köztük olyan versenypályákon, melyeken a MotoGP mezőnye is összeméri tudását. Az idei szezon komoly verseny körülmények közötti tapasztalatszerzésről szól majd, és amennyiben Péter folyamatosan megbízható teljesítményt nyújt, vélhetően könnyebben megnyílnak majd a kapuk a folytatást illetően.

*OLASZ BAJNOKSÁG, 2010. VERSENYNAPTÁR*

*2010. április 18. Vallelugna*
*2010. május 2. Monza*
*2010. június 19. Mugello*
*2010. június 20. Mugello*
*2010. július 4. Misano*
*2010. szeptember 19. Imola*
*2010. október 17. Mugello*


*Talmácsi Gábor nyilatkozata:*
Nagyon örülök, hogy Péternek nem kell kihagynia egy évet és egy olyan színvonalas bajnokságban tud indulni, mint az olasz. Hiszek abban, hogy képes jó eredményeket elérni, hiszen nem egyszer láttam már motorozni, versenyezni. Úgy vélem, hogy a spanyol bajnokság után remek alkalom számára, hogy kipróbálja magát ebben a sorozatban is, egyúttal megismerje az olasz pályákat, hiszen vannak közöttük olyanok is, amelyek szerepelnek a vb versenynaptárában is. Amiben tudom segíteni fogom, ahogyan tettem ezt eddig is.



 

 

​http://www.google.hu/imgres?imgurl=...&start=20&hl=hu&sa=N&gbv=2&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1
Péter indulása elsősorban a RIGHT GUARD kiemelt támogatásának köszönhető. A Henkel Magyarország Kft. nevében Németh Ottó marketing vezető a következőket mondta a közös együttműködésről:
Péter a közeljövő egyik legnagyobb ígérete, a holnapután bajnoka. Büszkék vagyunk, hogy egy ilyen tehetséget a sikerhez vezető útján, a kezdetektől remélhetőleg a csúcsig segíthetjük. Külön öröm számunkra a tény, hogy általa Talma mellett immáron még egy magyar motorversenyző sisakján és ruházatán is ott lehet a Right Guard, a Got2b és a Loctite márkánk logoja.

*Roberto Favaro, Péter menedzserének nyilatkozata:*
Örülök, hogy sikerült megoldást találnunk arra, hogy Péternek kényszerből nem kell kihagynia egy évet, hanem indulni tud egy ilyen erős bajnokságban a tavalyi bajnokcsapat versenyzőjeként. Azon leszünk, hogy minél több tapasztalatra és rutinra tegyen szert Peti, amit a későbbikben kamatoztatni tud, remélhetőleg 2011-ben már a vb-n.



 

 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 15)

*Szabó Krisz kedveli dr. House fanyar humorát*
2010. 04. 14. 15.17

 <RIGHT> 




*Az egyik kedvenc színésze Hugh Laurie és szereti a sorozatokat. Nem kell sok logika ahhoz, hogy kikövetkeztessük: Szabó Krisztián kedveli Doktor House-t.*

Az autókrosszban junior Európa-bajnoki címig jutó pilóta már javában készül az idei szezonra (amelyben szeretné megvédeni a címét), de neki is kell néha kikapcsolódás. 

Persze, fizikai képtelenség lenne, hogy valódi sorozat-függővé váljon, mivel ahhoz túl kevés az ideje, így azután azokat a szériákat kedveli, amelyek részei nem függnek össze egymással. Így került képbe a Doktor House.

*„Korábban orvosként képzeltem el a jövőmet, és még most sem áll tőlem nagyon távol a gondolat. Az ismerőseim azt mondják, jó orvos lennék, de ahhoz egy kicsit szorgalmasabbnak kellene lennem. Egyelőre nem tudom, képes vagyok-e annyit tanulni, hogy sikerüljön – vallotta be a Felix Promotion által képviselt sportoló. – *S hogy miért kedvelem Doktor House-t? A nyers stílusa miatt, azért, mert bár a csapatában akad egy-két érzelgős ember, ő nem hagyja magát elragadtatni az érzelmeitől. Őt nem az ember, hanem maga a probléma érdekli, gyógyítani akar. Az pedig közös vonás bennünk, hogy csak azok a feladatok vonzzák, amelyek kihívást jelentenek számára. Én sem szeretek simán nyerni, azokat a versenyeket élvezem igazán, amelyeken meg kell küzdeni a sikerért...”

*S hogy el ne felejtsük: Krisznek bejön a renitens doktor fanyar humora is, s az egyik kedvenc idézete tőle:*

*„Az emberiség túl van értékelve...”
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 17)

*Talmácsi is ott lesz az It's Showtime gálán szombaton!*






*Talmácsi Gábor is ott lesz szombaton a nagyszabású harcművészeti gálán, melyet a SYMA csarnokban rendeznek. Talma régi barátját S. Kovács Ádámot fogja buzdítani, aki az est egyik főmérkőzésén lép ringbe. Ádám saját szakágában küzd majd meg egy kiváló szlovák versenyzővel.*


Talmácsi Gábor:
- Ritkán láthatom Ádámot Magyarországon ilyen komoly mérkőzésen, ezért mindenképpen ott leszek a gálán, és szorítani fogok neki. Már több karate versenyen is jártam, de az ehhez hasonló nagy gálákon ritkán adnak helyet ennek a szakágnak. Biztos vagyok Ádám sikerében, hiszen ő a világ egyik legjobb versenyzője, ezt már számtalanszor bizonyította, és most is megteszi. 
A gála 17 órakor kezdődik a Syma csarnokban. Jegyek a helyszínen kaphatók.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 22)

*Sebestyén Péter a Spanyol Bajnokságban folytatja*
*2010. 04. 21. 20.37*


* <RIGHT> *




*A fiatal magyar tehetségnek a Right Guard jóvoltából lehetősége adódott, hogy váltson és a Spanyol Bajnokságban folytassa a versenyzést. A folytatást illetően a versenyző és menedzsmentjének döntése nem váratott magára sokat.*


Mérlegelve minden lehetőséget Péter a spanyol sorozatban folytatja, ahol minden szükséges technikai háttér biztosított számára. Ráadásul tavaly már indult ebben a futamsorozatban, így ismeri a pályákat, kellő tapasztalattal rendelkezik. Anthony West, Jules Cluzel korábbi főmérnöke, Marco Agostini garantálja, hogy Péter 2007-es Aprilia RS motorja versenyképes legyen. A futamokra Roberto Favaro kíséri majd el és segíti őt mindenben, hogy csak a versenyezésre kelljen koncentrálnia.

Jelenleg gőzerővel folyik a háttérben a munka, hogy már a következő Albacete-i versenyen rajthoz álljon Péter, valamint wild card-os versenyzőként 1-2 alkalommal a MotoGP 125cc mezőnyébe is betekintést nyerjen.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 28)

*Talmácsi a dobogóra hajt Jerezben*


Vasárnap a jerezi pályán bonyolítják le a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság második futamát, a Spanyol Nagydíjat, amelyen a Moto2-ben rajtoló Talmácsi Gábor szeretne az első három között célba érni. Eredetileg ez a verseny sorrendben a harmadik lett volna a 18 futamos vb-sorozatban, ám az izlandi vulkánkitörés miatti légtérzárlat következtében a japán GP-t október 3-ra halasztották.

A 125 kcm-esek között 2007-ben világbajnok Talmácsi az idénynyitó katari viadalon a kilencedik lett, de végig az élbolyban motorozott, ám a verseny utolsó harmadában műszaki gondjai akadtak, így nem tudta tartani a pozícióját. Az MTI-nek két hete adott nyilatkozatában a magyar pilóta azt mondta, ha sikerül a szerelőcsapatnak sikerül úrrá lenni a gondokon, akkor megcélozza a képzeletbeli dobogót, sőt, kis szerencsével akár az élen is végezhet.

*„Ennél már csak jobb lehet - fogalmazott akkor Talmácsi. Természetesen nagyon elkeserített, hogy a gép nem úgy működött, ahogyan azt elvártam, szerettem volna. A motor pattogott, nem éreztem a gumi tapadását, s ez elsősorban az előzéseknél hátráltatott. Amikor a verseny után visszanéztem a felvételeket, hogy mi történt, látszott, hogy szenvedek. Azt szeretném újra elérni, hogy végre igazi örömöm legyen a versenyzésben, a motorozásban.”*

A villanyfényben rendezett esti viadalt nagy meglepetésre a japán Tomizava Soja nyerte, a spanyol Alex Debon lett a második és a francia Jules Cluzel a harmadik. A Moto2-ben, a vb új kategóriájában a 600 köbcentis versenygépeket egyformán négyütemű Honda motorokkal szerelték fel, és Dunlop abroncsokkal látták el.


*Spanyol Nagydíj, Jerez
*​*
**A spanyol GP menetrendje (magyar idő szerint)*

*Péntek:*
*12:40 - 125 kcm, 1. szabadedzés*
*13:55 - MotoGP, 1. szabadedzés*
*15:10 - Moto2, 1. szabedzés*

*Szombat:*
*9:00 - 125 kcm, 2. szabadedzés*
*9:55 - MotoGP, 2. szabadedzés*
*11:10 - Moto2, 2. szabadedzés*
*13:00 - 125 kcm, időmérő*
*13:55 - MotoGP, időmérő*
*15:10 - 250 kcm, időmérő*

*Vasárnap:*
*11:00 - 125 kcm, futam*
*12:15 - 250 kcm, futam*
*14:00 - MotoGP, futam*

*A pálya*
*A jerezi létesítmény 1986-ban épült, az aszfalt nem a legtökéletesebb, akad rajta néhány kisebb hiba. A célegyenes utáni első kanyarban könnyen el lehet véteni a féktávot, ezen már több motoros is "fennakadt".*

*Hossza: 4423 m*
*Szélessége: 11 m*
*Jobbkanyarok száma: 8*
*Balkanyarok száma: 5*
*Leghosszabb egyenes: 600 m*

*Pályacsúcsok*

*MotoGP: 1:39.818 p - Valentino Rossi (olasz), 2009*
*250 kcm: 1:43.338 p - Alvaro Bautista (spanyol), 2009*
*125 kcm: 1:47.057 p - Julián Simon (spanyol), 2009*

*A tavalyi győztesek*

*MotoGP: Rossi*
*250 kcm: Aojama Hirosi (japán)*
*125 kcm: Bradley Smith (brit)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 7)

*Megnyitották Henádon a TalmácsiRinget*
2010. 05. 06. 14.32

<RIGHT> 







*Talmácsi Gábor részvételével csütörtökön ünnepélyesen megnyitották a Hernádon épített TalmácsiRing motorpályát, melyen a világbajnok versenyző ereklyéiből múzeumot is létrehoztak.*

A versenyző édesapja, Talmácsi István elnökölte Talmácsi Motorsport Egyesület pályája - az önkormányzat együttműködésével - egy év alatt épült meg, s az utánpótlás-nevelést hivatott szolgálni. Az aszfaltcsík az 50 kcm-es gépekre lett "kitalálva", hossza 320 méter, szélessége pedig 3-4 méter. Az egyesületnek 40 darab gyerekmotorja van, s egyelőre a régióban szeretnének motorozni vágyó gyerekeket toborozni.

Az illetékesek elmondták, a pályán a rendőrséggel együttműködve oktatásokat is tartanak majd a biztonságos vezetésről, s adottak a felszerelések, hogy KRESZ-parkként is funkcionáljon.

A ringen létrehozott múzeumban többek között a jelenleg a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság Moto2-es kategóriájában szereplő, korábban a 125 kcm-eseknél világbajnok Talmácsi Gábor versenygépeinek replikáit, kupáit, illetve ruháit lehet megtekinteni.

A csütörtöki ünnepi eseményen Talmácsi Gábor, valamint édesapja, illetve Zsadányi Lászlóné polgármester vágták át a szalagot, s nyitották meg a pályát.

* "Nagy köszönet jár apukámnak, a családomnak, akik rengeteget dolgoztak azért, hogy ez a pálya megépüljön, s természetesen Hernád önkormányzatának is a segítségért - nyilatkozta az MTI-nek Talmácsi Gábor. - Nagyon fontosnak tartottuk, hogy legyen egy saját pályánk, ahol tanítani tudjuk a gyerekeket, megkedveltethetjük sokakkal ezt a sportot. Szintén nagyon fontos, hogy nem csupán a szándékunk és a pályánk, de a megfelelő szponzoraink is megvannak mindehhez. Édesapám azt mondta, hogy idén 5000 gyereket szeretne megmotoroztatni, szeretettel várjuk az iskolák érdeklődését is."*

A Moto2 első két idei futamán egyformán kilencedik versenyzőt szintén nagy örömmel tölti el az ereklyéiből készített kiállítóterem megnyitása:

*"Az az igazság, hogy nekem is meglepetés volt ez a múzeum, az utolsó három hétben nem is engedtek ide a pályára, hogy ne lássam mostanáig. Tulajdonképpen pályafutásom minden korábbi emléke itt van, s ahogy végignéztem, újabb nagy lökést kaptam a mostani szezonomhoz" - mondta a 28 éves motoros, aki bizakodva várja a vb-sorozat újabb állomásait. - A motorom egyre jobb lesz, s ugyan eddig mindkétszer kilencedik helyen értem célba, nem voltam messze a legjobbaktól. Azt gondolom, sokkal jobb eredményeket érhetek majd el a szezon során."
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 9)

*Talmácsi - Favaro duó a tizenkettedik*
2010. 05. 09. 08.25​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Gyorsasági motoros világbajnokunk és menedzsere sikeresen vette az akadályokat a Rábaköz Kupa második napján, ahol 4 gyorsasági szakasz várt a mezőnyre.*​ 
A magyar-olasz páros érdekes etapnak értékelte a mai versenyt, ahol sok mindent megtapasztalhattak eddigi rövidke terepralis pályafutásuk alatt. Volt víz jobbról is, balról is, sár, kanyargós erdei utak, így minden érzékszervüket használniuk kellett, hogy a lehető leggyorsabban teljesíteni tudják a távokat.
Azonban a jó szereplésnek mindez csak az egyik része. Kell még egy ügyes sofőr, ez adva volt, kell még egy rutinos navigátor, aki szintén a helyén volt – bár saját bevallása szerint az első két gyorsaságin hibázott is, de szerencsére Talmácsi a sofőr - és természetesen kell még egy jó technika.
Ez utóbbi nem sokkal a rajt után rakoncátlankodni kezdett, majd a 4. szakasz első 5-6 km-ét követően teljesen elment a négy kerék meghajtás, majd az első tengely is bemondta az unalmast, mindez lényegesen megnehezítette a gyors célba érést. Talmácsi-Favaro duó jelenleg a 12. helyen áll 33,10 perces hátránnyal. Versenyautójukat a szervizben készítik a holnapi gyorsasági szakaszokra, míg ők pihenéssel, lazítással töltik a nap hátralévő részét.​ 
*Talmácsi Gábor:*​ 
Ma nagyon sok technikai problémánk adódott, ami megkeserítette, hogy igazán élvezhessem a versenyzést. Várom, hogy holnap rendben legyen az autó és egy jó versenyzéssel tudjunk búcsúzni.​ 
*Stefano Favaro:*​ 
Nagyon élvezzük a közös versenyzést Gáborral. Eredménytől függetlenül egy felejthetetlen élmény lesz mindkettőnknek ez a kitérő a tereprali világába. Holnapra eső várható, ami megnehezítheti Talma dolgát, de ha abból indulok ki, hogy a MotoGP pályán is nagyon jó esőben, akkor nagy gond nem lehet.​ 
*2010. 05. 08, II. Rábaköz Kupa, Kapuvár – 2. nap*​ 
1. Korda- Tóth 2.32
2. Szalay – Bunkoczi 2.51
3. Fazekas – Maurer 2:35:04
*12. Talmácsi – Favaro 3:06:42*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 13)

*A felkészülés utolsó fázisa*
2010. 05. 12. 21.09


<RIGHT>






*Szabó Krisztián minden percet kihasznál, hogy versenyautóba üljön, hiszen közeledik a nagy csaták ideje – a jövő hét végén a junior Európa-bajnoki címvédő már újra a kontinensbajnokságon száguld. Addig pedig „melegít”.*

A hét végén a tereprali országos bajnokság kapuvári viadalának szuperspeciálisán bemutatózott, majd pedig a nyirádi versenypályán tesztelte a vasszöcskéjét.

*„Apu terepralizott, neki támadt az az ötlete, hogy a mezőny előtt rajtolva lehetne egy kis bemutatót tartani az autókrossz szépségeiből is, egyeztettünk a rendezőkkel, így kerültem oda a rajthoz – mondta Szabó. – Az én autóm futóműve keményre volt állítva, úgyhogy a füves, hepehupás részen eléggé pattogott, de nagyon tetszett a műsor, meg is beszéltük apuval, hogy lehet, az idén rajthoz állunk egy vagy két futamon az open kategóriában.”*

Érdekes, hogy akadtak olyanok is a szurkolók között, akik néhány hete a Miskolc-ralin is ott voltak, odajöttek, megnézték az autót, utóbb pedig a pálya szélén, anélkül, hogy ismerték volna az apukáját, megdicsérték neki, hogy mennyire látványosan közlekedik.

*„A hétvége további részét Nyirádon töltöttük a csapattal: teszteltük az autót, a gumikat, a beállításokat, s állítgattuk a motort, amellyel nyertünk még néhány lóerőt. Hatvan kört tettem meg, ami úgy két teljes versenytáv, vagyis alaposan felkészültünk a jövő hét végi lettországi Eb-futamra, amely a juniorok számára az első lesz az idei sorozatból. Már alig várom...” - vallotta be Szabó.*
​
<CENTER></CENTER>


----------



## Mák János (2010 Május 18)

Végre egy új magyar reménység. Hajrá!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 20)

*Kovács Niki: Esőben is a leggyorsabb nő*
2010. 05. 20. 10.46


<RIGHT> 






*Az időjósok már napok óta ijesztgettek a rossz idővel, ami meg is érkezett. Szerencsére az ígértnél egy fél nappal később.*

A pénteki szabadedzések többsége már esőben zajlott, egyedül a női kupa résztvevőinek jutott egy száraz fél óra.
A Yamaha City Racing Team versenyzőjének, Kovács Nikinek ez nagyon jól jött, hisz először teljesítette a mogyoródi aszfaltcsíkot Dunlop gumiabroncson. Az óvatos körözés ellenére is igen bíztató köridőket futott.

Szombat délelőtt még meghallgatásra találtak a csapat imái, hisz előbb a MAMS Női Kupa, majd a Magyar Bajnokság résztvevői is száraz aszfalton futották az időmérő edzést.




Előbbin Niki gond nélkül zsebelte be a pole pozíciót, 6.5, 8 illetve 11 másodperccel jobb kört teljesítve az első sorba kvalifikált társainál.
Azonban már ekkor érezte, hogy az elérhető gumikeverék nem működik jól ezen a hűvös pályán, főleg a gyári, széria futóművel. Nagyjából hat fokkal volt hidegebb, mint előző délután.
Alig egy órával később a STK600-as kategória országos bajnokságának időmérőjén azért javított a köridején, ami a 12. helyre volt elég a 17 fős mezőnyben.
Az ebédszünet végére megérkezett az eső, így a női kupa indulói már vizes gumikon tértek vissza a pályára. Nikit ez sem zavarta meg, magabiztosan győzött, közel 50 másodpercet adva a további dobogósoknak.

*„Nem akartam kockáztatni, mivel szűk egy óra múlva következett az OB futama. Nyilván a motort is és magamat is egyben kellett tartanom, ezért nem forszíroztam a köridőt. De nem is volt rá szükség, így is messze voltak a többiek.”*​*​*A STK600-as géposztály versenyére már jóval intenzívebb eső áztatta a pályát, a vízátfolyások mellett, sok helyen állt a víz. A nehéz körülmények miatt nem vállalta mindenki a megmérettetést, és olyanok is voltak, akik menet közben adták fel. De nem Niki, aki férfiasan küzdötte végig a versenytávot, aminek egy 12. hely lett az eredménye.

*„Az igazat megvallva, nem vagyok boldog, ennél sokkal jobban tudok vízen menni, jó példa erre, hogy az Európa-bajnokságon is ilyen körülmények között tudtam felérni a d



obogóra 2008-ban. Ezúttal azonban nem találtuk a megfelelő guminyomást, így az abroncsok egyáltalán nem szorították ki a vizet, egyenesen is alig tudtam menni. Sajnálom, mert sok pontot dobtunk el, ugyanakkor nincs miért szégyenkeznem, továbbra is egyedüli nőként veszem fel a harcot a fiúkkal.”*​*​*Niki következő versenye június első hétvégéjén az Alpok-Adria Bajnokság negyedik fordulója lesz a Pannónia-ringen. Előtte pedig ugyanitt részt vesz a Yamaha Fesztiválon.

*„A célom megjavítani a tavalyi legjobb köridőmet, és az első tízben végezni. Ehhez az időjárás kegyességére is szükségem lesz, mivel a hűvös időhöz szükséges kemény gumikeverék sajnos nem elérhető az országban…”
*​*
*Köszönjük támogatóinknak a segítséget, akik nem a marketing szövegeknek és egyéb ráhatásoknak, hanem a tényeknek hisznek, és valóban Magyarország leggyorsabb női gyorsasági motorversenyzője mellett állnak. Név szerint: Yamaha City, Bódis Exhaust System, Danger Bikes, For Beck, Motogroup 13, Fitness Factory, GAS, Hajas Szalonok, L’oreal, Pannónia-ring, BRorganisation, Ciao Mario Étterem, Digitális Nyomda Kft., MyActionCam.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 24)

*Francia Nagydíj - Talmácsi 5. lett*
2010. 05. 23. 12.37


<RIGHT> 



*


Talmácsi Gábor a 19. helyről indulva ötödikként ért célba a Moto2 géposztályban a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság vasárnapi Francia Nagydíján, Le Mans-ban. A pozícióval 11 vb-pont jár, így a magyar versenyző három futam után 25 pontjával a hetedik.

*​*
*Az új kategória legjobbjának Le Mans-ban a spanyol Toni Elías bizonyult honfitársa, a 125-ös géposztály volt világbajnoka, Julián Simón, és az olasz Simone Corsi előtt.
A negyedliteresek kategóriájában átütő spanyol siker született: a dobogó mindhárom fokára ibériai versenyező állhatott fel.

* eredmények:
Moto2:
* ------
*1. Toni Elías (spanyol, Honda) 43:29.277 
*2. Julian Simon (spanyol, Honda) 1.336 mp hátrány
3. Simone Corsi (olasz, Honda) 2.831 mp h.
*...5. Talmácsi Gábor (Honda) 13.293 mp h.
*
A világbajnoki pontversenyben 3 viadal után (még 14 van hátra): 1. Elías 63 pont, 2. Tomizava Soja (japán, Honda) 45, 3. Corsi 35, ...7. Talmácsi Gábor 25

* 125 kcm:
* --------
*1. Pol Espargaró (spanyol, Derbi) 41:52.280 p 
*2. Nicolás Terol (spanyol, Aprilia) 0.957 mp hátrány
3. Marc Marquez (spanyol, Derbi) 4.428 mp h.

A vb-pontverseny állása 3 futam után (még 14 van hátra): 1. Terol 65 pont, 2. Espargaró 63, 3. Esteve Rabat (spanyol, Aprilia) 34

* később:
*MotoGP - 14 ó
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 25)

*Szabó: EB címvédőhöz méltóan nyert Lettországban*
2010. 05. 25. 13.47


<RIGHT> 






*Szabó Krisztián tökéletes hétvégét zárt a lettországi Musában: az autókrossz Európa-bajnokság idei első junior futamán az összes edzésen és előfutamon a leggyorsabb volt, majd a döntőben rajt-cél győzelmet aratott.*

De ne szaladjunk ennyire előre!
Hosszú volt az út Lettországba, akadt egy kis gond is menet közben – egészen konkrétan az, hogy a versenyautót szállító utánfutó szinte kettétört.

A szervizcsapat azonban nem esett kétségbe, megoldotta a problémát, s szerencsére ez volt az utolsó szerelési munkálat a hétvége folyamán, mert Szabó „vasszöcskéjével” az égadta világon semmi gond sem volt.

Az Európa-bajnokság magyar címvédője nem ismerte a pályát, ennek ellenére már rögtön az első szabadedzésen a leggyorsabb volt, majd parádés teljesítményét megismételte az időmérésen és az előfutamokon is.

*„Gyors, homokos pályán versenyeztünk, ami nekem nagyon feküdt, ezt bizonyítja, hogy a komplett, negyvenöt tagú mezőnyt tekintve a kilencedik legjobb időeredményem volt, pedig az én motorom hatszáz köbcentis, a felnőtt kategóriában indulóké pedig ezerhatszáz és négyezer között mozog...”* - mondta nem kis büszkeséggel a hangjában Szabó, aki telt ház, tízezer ember előtt aratta idei első autókrossz-sikerét.

*„Nagyon jó verseny volt, amelyen megbizonyosodtam arról, hogy az autóm erősebb, mint tavaly volt. Kaptam egy szép kupát, meglocsoltuk pezsgővel a hostess-lányokat, szóval jól mulattunk. És megállapítottam, hogy nagyon, de nagyon hiányzott már a versenyzés”* - vallotta be Szabó.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 5)

*Olasz Nagydíj - Talmácsi hetedik az időmérőn*
2010. 06. 05. 16.38


<RIGHT> 



*


Talmácsi Gábor a hetedik helyen végzett a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság negyedik futama, az Olasz Nagydíj szombati időmérő edzésén, Mugellóban. A Moto2 leggyorsabbja az olasz Andrea Iannone volt.
*​*
*
Talmácsi sokáig vezetett a kvalifikációs tréningen, aztán nem sokkal a vége előtt - amikor már nem ő állt az élen - kicsúszott, és a hajrában többen megelőzték.

A Moto2-ben, a vb új kategóriájában a résztvevők 600 köbcentis versenygépeken köröznek. Ezeket egyformán négyütemű Honda motorokkal szerelték fel, és Dunlop abroncsokkal látták el.

A MotoGP-ben a spanyol Dani Pedrosa, a 125 kcm-es géposztályban pedig a német színekben versenyző Sandro Cortese rajtolhat az élről vasárnap.
Időmérő edzések, élcsoportok:
Moto2:
------
1. Andrea Iannone (olasz) 1:55.596 p
2. Toni Elias (spanyol) 1:55.858
3. Alex De Angelis (San Marinó-i) 1:56.222
*...7. TALMÁCSI GÁBOR 1:56.305
*
* MotoGP:
* -------
1. Dani Pedrosa (spanyol, Honda) 1:48.819 p
2. Jorge Lorenzo (spanyol, Yamaha) 1:48.996
3. Casey Stoner (ausztrál, Ducati) 1:49.432

* 125 kcm:
* --------
1. Sandro Cortese (német, Derbi) 1:58.315 p
2. Pol Espargaro (spanyol, Derbi) 1:58.336
3. Bradley Smith (brit, Aprilia) 1:58.572

* A vasárnapi program:
futamok: 125 kcm - 11 ó, Moto2 - 12:15 ó, MotoGP - 14* ó​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 8)

*Másodszor is megműtötték a "Doktort"*
2010. 06. 07. 19.19


<RIGHT> 






*Hétfőn újabb műtétet hajtottak végre Valentino Rossin: a kilencszeres vb-győztes motorkerékpáros az olasz GP szombati szabadedzésén szenvedett súlyos sérülést.*

A firenzei Careggi kórház orvoscsapata által végrehajtott beavatkozás alig egy órát tartott. Robert Buzzi, a traumatológiai osztály vezetője elmondta: Rossinak legalább egy hetet kell a klinikán töltenie, és néhány napra lesz szüksége ahhoz, hogy használni tudja a lábát.

A hallatlanul népszerű, "The Doctor" becenévre hallgató motoros jobb lábában a sípcsont és a szárkapocscsont is eltörött. Vasárnap is megműtötték, és legalább négy-öt hónapig nem versenyezhet, így minden bizonnyal befejeződött számára az idei vb.​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 14)

*Sebestyén Péter menetelésének egy gyors jobbos vetett véget*
2010. 06. 14. 10.26


<RIGHT> 






*Kellemes, a motorversenyzéshez épp ideális időjárásra ébredt a Spanyol bajnokság mezőnye. A reggeli bemelegítő edzésen Sebestyén Péter tovább menetelt, ami még inkább bizakodásra adott okot, hogy egy igazán jó verseny elé néznek csapatával.*

A 7. legjobb időt sikerült megszereznie és a motor beállításain is tudtak finomítani.
Aztán elérkezett a verseny, melyen Peti a 18. helyről várta a lámpák szabad jelzését, ami miután zöldre váltott a magyar versenyző kilőtt. 4 pozíciót azonnal sikerült javítania és máris pontszerző helyen motorozott. Majd a csatározás tovább folytatódott a bolyban, ahol a 7-14. helyekért folytak a küzdelmek. Péter mindaddig tartotta a lépést, amíg a célegyenes előtti gyors, jobbos kanyarban a motor hátulja megindult alatta, Ő pedig a sóderágyban landolt. Egy pillanatra megfagyott a Right Guard Racing Team boxában a levegő, mert nem a „szokásosnak” mondható kicsúszás történt. Szerencsére azonban a védőfelszelések megóvták a fiatal motorost – csupán jobb könyökét ütötte meg – Apriliaja azonban rendesen összetört, így a verseny számára ott véget is ért.

*Sebestyén Péter nyilatkozata:*
*Nagyon sajnálom, hogy nem sikerült befejeznem a versenyt, pedig ezen a hétvégén nagyon jól alakultak számomra a dolgok. Folyamatosan tudtam gyorsulni, a motorom is rendben volt. Az esésnél beütöttem a jobb könyökömet és a fejemet, de mind a sisak, mind pedig a bőrruha megóvott a komolyabb sérüléstől. Ezen a hétvégén is nagyon sok új tapasztalatra tettem szert, amiket a jövőben igyekszem kamatoztatni.
* 
*Roberto Favaro nyilatkozata:*
Nem ilyen eredményre számítottam az edzések alapján, de ilyen a motorsport, egy esés mindig benne van a pakliban. Először megállt bennem az ütő, amikor láttam, hogy mi történt, de szerencsére Peti fizikailag teljesen jól van, a motorról mindez már nem mondható el. A csapattal kielemezzük majd az adatokat, a szerelők pedig a motort veszik kezelésbe.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 21)

*Talmácsi Gábor kiesett százötvenedik nagydíján*
2010. 06. 20. 19.14 


<RIGHT> 






*A Brit Nagydíj zárónapján is vacogva mentek reggelizni a versenyzők. Később előbújt ugyan a nap a silverstone-i pályán, de ettől függetlenül a bemelegítő edzésen még hideg volt az aszfalt, így átmozgatásra volt jó a warmup, új beállítások tesztelésre aligha volt alkalmas.*

Angliában a Moto2-es kategóriával kezdődött a program, Talmának egy kicsit változtatnia kellett az eddigi napirendjén, de ez nem okozott számára problémát. 
Talmácsi Gábor százötvenedszer állt fel a rajtrácsra, hogy harcba szálljon a világbajnoki pontokért. A magyar világbajnok a tizenkilencedik helyről rajtolt, és már az első kör végén a tízedik helyen írta ki nevét a számítógép. Később néhány pozíciót vesztve tizenötödikként küzdött, majd egyre hátrébb csúszott. Hat körrel a vége előtt a tizenkilencedik helyen motorozott Abraham mögött, akinek a motorjából folyamatosan olaj került a magyar versenyzőre. Talmácsi megpróbálta megelőzni a cseh pilótát, de sehol nem tudott elmenni mellette. Még két kör volt hátra, amikor a teljesen olajos első idomról az olaj elkezdett a gumira folyni, és ennek következtében Gábor az egyik kanyarban elesett. Szerencsére sérülés nélkül megúszta a kicsúszást. A versenyt Jules Cluzel nyerte, Luthi és Simon előtt. A Fimmco Speed Up olasz motorosa, Andrea Iannone tizenkettedik lett. Talmácsi Gábor összetettben a tízedik helyen áll. 
A boxba érkező kettes rajtszámú motor eleje csupa olaj volt, a plexin egyetlen pont sem volt, amely átlátszó lett volna. Talmának csak a bőrruhája sérült az esés következtében, de az sem nagyon. A verseny után egy meeting kezdődött a változtatások ügyében, hiszen gyorsan meg kell találni a javuláshoz megfelelő beállításokat, mivel jövő héten, szombaton Assenban - a MotoGP szentélyének tartott helyszínen - újabb világbajnoki futam vár a mezőnyre, ahol korábban Talmának már kétszer is sikerült diadalmaskodni.

*TALMÁCSI GÁBOR
- A rajtom jó sikerült, minden tökéletesen kijött az első körben. Utána nem tudtam az élbolyra tapadni, a kanyarokban küzdöttem a motorral. Abraham mögött mentem jó pár körön át, akinek a motorjából spriccelt az olaj, nem láttam semmit. A motorom, a sisakom plexije, minden csupa olaj volt. Aztán az egyik kanyarban elment a motorom eleje és kicsúsztam, így a sóderágyban fejeztem be a nagydíjat. Bajom nem lett szerencsére, de nem ilyen 150. futamot képzeltem el az biztos.*

*2010. június 20, Brit Nagydíj, Silverstone 
1. Jules CLUZEL
*2. Thomas LUTHI
3. Julian SIMON
4. Scott REDDING
5. Alex DEBON
12. Andrea IANNONE
*TALMÁCSI GÁBOR - kiesett *​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 16)

*Valentino Rossi már a hétvégén visszatérne*
2010. 07. 14. 19.02


<RIGHT> 






*Már a hétvégi Német Nagydíjon visszaülne a motorra Valentino Rossi, aki hat héttel ezelőtt az olasz futam szabadedzésén szenvedett súlyos sérüléseket.*

* "Nagyon remélem, hogy az orvosaim szerint is versenyezhetek majd, holnap néz majd meg egy egészségügyi ellenőr, ezt követően születik majd meg a végső döntés"* - nyilatkozta a kilencszeres világbajnok sztár.
A 31 éves Rossi a rehabilitáció alatt négy versenyt hagyott ki, ezzel pedig a hetedik helyre csúszott vissza a vb-pontversenyben, amelyet yamahás csapattársa, a spanyol Jorge Lorenzo vezet. Az előző versenyen, a Katalán Nagydíjon a japán Josikava Vataru helyettesítette Rossit.
* "Nagyon szeretném újra látni a többieket, és ott lenni a paddockban, elfáradtam abban, hogy otthon legyek"* - tette hozzá Rossi.
A rendkívül népszerű, Doktor becenévre hallgató pilóta június 5-én, a mugellói Olasz Nagydíj szabadedzésén bukott hatalmasat, s jobb lábában a sípcsont és a szárkapocscsont is eltörött. Rossit az eset után kétszer is megműtötték, s az orvosok akkor még 4-5 hónapra jósolták felépülésének idejét.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 19)

*Videó: rettenetes motorbaleset a MotoGP németországi futamán*


*A gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság Német Nagydíjának kilencedik körében az Aleix Espargaró, Randy De Puniet, Álvaro Bautista hármas hatalmasat bukott, egyikük motorja még ki is gyulladt. Csoda, hogy a francia De Puniet-nek „csupán” két csontja el tört el és hogy a másik két pilóta sértetlenül megúszta.*


*Espargaro, Bautista and Randy de Puniet Big German Moto GP Crash - Randy de Puniet Breaks His Leg.*



<EMBED height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=480 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/pIpPZ7puT58&hl=hu_HU&fs=1 allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">​</EMBED>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 25)

*MotoGP: Lorenzo volt a leggyorsabb a Laguna Seca-i időmérőn*


*A világbajnoki pontversenyben vezető Jorge Lorenzo bizonyult a leggyorsabbnak a MotoGP Egyesült Államok Nagydíjának időmérő edzésén, Laguna Secában.*


<!-- .cikkhead -->A yamahás klasszis mögött a második helyet Casey Stoner, a harmadikat Andrea Dovizioso, a negyediket Dani Pedrosa szerezte meg. Valentino Rossi a 6. helyről indul a futamon.

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 395pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=527 align=center><CAPTION>*MOTO GP, AZ EGYESÜLT ÁLLAMOK NAGYDÍJA* </CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd align=middle><TD colSpan=5>*IDŐMÉRŐ EDZÉS, AZ ÉLCSOPORT*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>1.</TD><TD>Lorenzo</TD><TD>spanyol</TD><TD>Yamaha</TD><TD>1:20.978</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>2.</TD><TD>Stoner</TD><TD>ausztrál</TD><TD>Ducati</TD><TD>1:21.169</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>3.</TD><TD>Dovizioso</TD><TD>olasz</TD><TD>Honda</TD><TD>1:21.617</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>4.</TD><TD>Pedrosa</TD><TD>spanyol</TD><TD>Honda</TD><TD>1:21.655</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>5.</TD><TD>Spies</TD><TD>amerikai</TD><TD>Yamaha</TD><TD>1:21.679</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>6.</TD><TD>Rossi</TD><TD>olasz</TD><TD>Yamaha</TD><TD>1:21.688</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>7.</TD><TD>Hayden</TD><TD>amerikai</TD><TD>Ducati</TD><TD>1:21.920</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>8.</TD><TD>C. Edwards</TD><TD>amerikai</TD><TD>Yamaha</TD><TD>1:22.217</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 26)

*Esőben is óriási siiker volt a Talmácsi-nap*
2010. 07. 26. 07.40


<RIGHT> 






*Hatalmas eső zúdult a kecskeméti Gokart Stadionra ma reggelre, ami keresztbe húzta a szervezők számításait, de a zord időjárás ellenére úgy döntöttek, hogy megtartják a rendezvényt.*

A női és férfi sztárok versenyét törölni kellett, mert a pálya a számukra felkészített gokartokkal veszélyes volt. Sok híresség ennek ellenére ellátogatott a Talmácsi Napra. Gianni Annonit és Kótai Mihály világbajnok ökölvívót alig lehetett meggyőzni, hogy esőben ezekkel a gumikkal nehezen lehet még körbe érni is. Ők versenyezni akartak, igazi sportemberek. Polgár Kriszta és Finta Eszter szépségkirálynők is szívesen ültek volna gokartba. Csisztu Zsuzsa Luca Boscoscuro csapatfőnökkel beszélgetett hosszasan. Bochkor Gábor és Várkonyi Andrea az esőben kilátogatott a Gokart Stadionba, családi programot csináltak a vasárnapi rendezvényből, kislányukkal, Nórival. Kamarás Iván és Németh Ottó is szurkolt Talmáéknak. A profi versenyzőket semmi sem tarthatta vissza a pályától, esőgumival szerelt gokartjaik így is nagyon csúsztak az aszfalton, de a tapasztalt sofőröknek ez nem okozott gondot. A versenyt végül Talmácsi Gábor nyerte, Barta Attila és Melkvi Gábor előtt. A szünetekben nagyszerű programok szórakoztatták a kilátogató ezerötszáz nézőt. Volt streetball és downhill bemutató, és a stuntosok is remek produkcióval rukkoltak elő. A Talmácsi Motoros Iskola növendékei is bemutatták gyakorlataikat. Az időjárás nem állt a rendezvény mellé, mégis sikeresen zárult a 2. Talmácsi Nap.

* Talmácsi Gábor:*

*- Reggel, amikor megláttam, hogy szakad az eső kicsit elszomorodtam, de átszerveztük a programot és így meg tudtuk tartani a rendezvényt. Köszönöm mindenkinek, aki eljött, még az zord idő ellenére is. Mindent megtettünk, hogy szórakoztassuk a vendégeinket és a nézőket. Sokat jelentett számomra, hogy szurkolóim még az ország másik feléből is ellátogatottak Kecskemétre, hogy itt legyenek velünk. A sztár vendégeknek és barátaimnak is hálás vagyok, hogy itt voltak a Talmácsi Napon. Az esemény együttműködő partnereinek is köszönjük, hogy mellénk álltak. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 28)

*Szabó Krisztián növelte előnyét*
2010. 07. 27. 17.32


<RIGHT> 






*Szabó Krisztiánnak kalandos hétvégéje volt. Azzal kezdődött, hogy szombaton szakadt az eső – az időmérőt és az első előfutamot vendégmarasztaló sárban tartották meg a szűk, kacskaringós, Prágához közeli pályán, amely a hazai autókrosszosokon kívül mindenki számára új volt a junior mezőnyben.*

Más kérdés, hogy a csehek jó sokan voltak, hiszen ez a futam nem csak az Európa-bajnoki, hanem a cseh bajnoki értékelésbe is beleszámított.

„Az időmérésen negyedik, a saját előfutamomban viszont második lettem. Utóbbiban akadt egy kis izgalom is, mivel összetalálkoztam tavalyi nagy riválisommal, Matthias Zemannal, aki az idén a felnőttek közt indul, csak egy verseny erejéig nosztalgiázott a juniorok között. Peche volt, nem sikerült jól a hétvégéje, konkrétan ez az egy találkozásunk volt, utána más ellenfeleim akadtak” - mondta Szabó Krisztián, aki az A-döntő rajtját az első sorból, annak viszont a harmadik kockájából várta – vagyis a rajtrács legszéléről.

„Jól kaptam el a startot és már-már úgy tűnt, elsőként fordulok az első kanyarba, de akkor belső íven megérkezett valaki mellém és kissé kitolt az ívről. Mi ketten megléptünk a mezőnytől, de úgy, hogy senki sem ért utol. Ez annyiból jó volt, hogy a cseh fiú eredménye nem számít bele az Európa-bajnoki pontversenybe, annyiból viszont rossz, hogy nem tudtam megelőzni, így meg kellett elégednem a második pozícióval. Jó lett volna nyerni...” - sóhajtott Szabó, akinek elkeseredésre így sincs semmi oka, hiszen a második helye ellenére két ponttal növelte az előnyét az Európa-bajnokság összetettjében, ahol továbbra is fölényesen vezet.​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## roberts (2010 Augusztus 14)

Talmanak egy jobb motor kene


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*MotoGP: Talmácsi 9. az első szabadedzésen Indianapolisban*

*Az Egyesült Államok Nagydíját rendezik a hétvégén a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokságon. Indianapolisban az első szabadedzésen a Moto2-es kategóriában Scott Redding volt a leggyorsabb, a 125-ösöknél a pontversenyben vezető Marc Marquez, a királykategóriában a Ducatival versenyző Casey Stoner motorozta a legjobb időt. Talmácsi Gábor a Moto2-esek mezőnyében a kilencedik időt érte el.*

A 125-ösök mezőnyében a világbajnoki pontversenyt vezető Marc Marquez volt a leggyorsabb az indianapolisi első szabadedzésen. A szintén Derbivel versenyző Pol Espargaro csak másfél tizedmásodperccel volt lassabb honfitársánál, akitől Nicolas Terol nem egészen egy tizeddel maradt el.
Moto2-ben a leggyorsabb Scott Redding és a második időt elérő Toni Elías között csak 15 ezredmásodperc volt a különbség, Talmács Gábor ideje 666 ezreddel maradt el a legjobbtól.
A Moto GP-ben az ausztrál Casey Stoner motorozta a legjobb időt, mögötte a Yamahás Jorge Lorenzo végzett. A sérüléséből Brnóban visszatért Valentino Rossi az ötödik köridőt érte el.

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>GYORSASÁGIMOTOROS-VILÁGBAJNOKSÁG, AMERIKAI NAGYDÍJ </CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22 colSpan=2>*125 KCM*</TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>1. Marc Marquez</TD><TD class=xl22>spanyol</TD><TD class=xl22>Derbi</TD><TD class=xl22>1:49.452</TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>2. Pol Espargaro</TD><TD class=xl22>spanyol</TD><TD class=xl22>Derbi</TD><TD class=xl22>1:49.603</TD><TD class=xl22>+0.151</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>3. Nicolas Terol</TD><TD class=xl22>spanyol</TD><TD class=xl22>Aprilia</TD><TD class=xl22>1:49.698</TD><TD class=xl22>+0.246</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*MOTO2*</TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>1. Scott Redding</TD><TD class=xl22>brit</TD><TD class=xl22>Suter</TD><TD class=xl22>1:46.728</TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>2. Toni Elías</TD><TD class=xl22>spanyol</TD><TD class=xl22>Moriwaki</TD><TD class=xl22>1:46.743</TD><TD class=xl22>+0.015</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>3. Andrea Iannone</TD><TD class=xl22>olasz</TD><TD class=xl22>Speed Up</TD><TD class=xl22>1:46.868</TD><TD class=xl22>+0.140</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>…</TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>9. Talmácsi</TD><TD class=xl22>magyar</TD><TD class=xl22>Speed Up</TD><TD class=xl22>1:47.394</TD><TD class=xl22>+0.666</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22 colSpan=2>*MOTO GP*</TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>1. Casey Stoner</TD><TD class=xl22>ausztrál</TD><TD class=xl22>Ducati</TD><TD class=xl22>1:40.884</TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>2. Jorge Lorenzo</TD><TD class=xl22>spanyol</TD><TD class=xl22>Yamaha</TD><TD class=xl22>1:41.109</TD><TD class=xl22>+0.225</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>3. Nicky Hayden</TD><TD class=xl22>amerikai</TD><TD class=xl22>Ducati</TD><TD class=xl22>1:41.405</TD><TD class=xl22>+0.521</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Dr.Sport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 29)

*Átkot törne Talmácsi *

2010-08-29 04:40:00


INDIANAPOLIS – Eddig nem volt sikerélménye Talmácsi Gábornak (29) az Indianapolisi Nagydíjakon, a gyorsasági motoros világbajnokság legendás egyesült államokbeli helyszínén nem termett számára babér az elmúlt két évben – amióta ott futamot rendeznek. 

A 2008-as viadalon még a 125 köbcentis kategóriában indult, s az egyik edzésen eltörte a bal csuklójában a sajkacsontját. Ennek ellenére részt vett a futamon és a 14. helyen ért célba. A tavalyi versenyen már a MotoGP géposztályban állt rajthoz, de a motorja nem volt elég jó ahhoz, hogy a legjobbak között repeszszen, így szintén a 14. lett. „Nem sok kellemes élményem van Indianapolisból, de bízom benne, most megtörik az itteni rossz szériám – reménykedett Talmácsi Gábor, aki idén a Moto2 kategóriában indul 600 köbcentis Hondájával. 
A kéztörésemen már túl vagyok, és a királykategóriás szereplésemet is inkább pozitívumként élem meg. A múlttal úgysem érdemes foglalkozni, mindig új kihívások várnak ránk. A pálya nehéz, a különböző szakaszai között komoly egyenlőtlenségek vannak."

A Speedup-istálló motorosa, az első szabadedzésen sokáig az élmezőnyben volt, de néhány beállításon változtattak a szerelőkkel, s ez nem jött be, a 9. helyen végzett. 
„A brnói beállításokkal „A brnói beállításokkal kezdtünk, majd változtattunk, de nem lett jobb, sőt. Visszatérünk a kezdeti elképzeléseinkhez, mert az jó alapnak tűnik." Az időmérő edzés lap-Az időmérő edzés lapzártánk után ért véget. 
Dr.Lóerő
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 30)

*Motorsport: elhunyt az Indianapolisban bukó 13 éves fiú*

<!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->*Belehalt sérüléseibe Peter Lenz, aki Indianapolisban bukott az MD250H géposztály versenyén, amelyet a MotoGP futama előtt rendeztek. A 13 éves motoros a felvezető körben ütközött össze a 12 éves Xavier Zayattel, utóbbi a hírek szerint nem sérült meg súlyosan.*​<!-- .cikkhead --><!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->A legendás indianapolisi pályán ez az első haláleset 2003 óta. Akkor az IndyCarban versenyző Tony Renna szenvedett végzetes balesetet egy edzés során.


*Tömegbaleset, Talmácsi 8. Indianapolisban *

*A verseny az első körben félbeszakadt, a rövidített futamot a spanyol Elias nyerte, a 16. helyről induló Talmácsi sokat jött előre.*

A 16. helyről induló Talmácsi Gábor nyolcadik lett a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság Indianapolisi Nagydíján a Moto2 géposztályban, a versenyt a spanyol Toni Elias nyerte meg.

A futamot egy, az első körben, a második kanyarban történt tömeges bukás miatt, amelyben Talmácsi is érintett volt, újra kellett indítani. Az új rajthoz Tomizawa Soyán kívül mindenki oda tudott állni, Simone Corsi a bokszból kezdte a 17 körre rövidített futamot.
Az újraindításnál Julian Simon, Tony Elias és Anthony West jöttek el a legjobban. Talmácsi óvatosan kezdett, az első néhány körben nem volt benne az első tízben, azonban néhány kör után magára talált, és sokat előzött,

A Simon, Elias és Scott Redding ellépett a mezőnytől, Talmácsi ekkor negyedik is volt.
Julian Simon kis híján a leintésig bírta a nyomást, az utolsó körök egyikében hibázott, és Toni Elias aránylag könnyedén elmotorozott mellette a külső íven. *Talmácsi Gábor küzdött a jobb helyezésért, de nyolcadik lett.*​*Eredmények*

*MotoGP:
1. Dani Pedrosa (spanyol, Honda) 47:31.615 p
2. Ben Spies (amerikai, Yamaha) 3.575 mp hátrány
3. Jorge Lorenzo (spanyol, Yamaha) 6.812 mp h.
Az állás: 1. Lorenzo 251 pont, 2. Pedrosa 183, 3. Andrea Dovizioso (olasz, Honda) 126*

*
Moto2:
1. Toni Elias (spanyol) 30:27.480 p
2. Julian Simon (spanyol) 0.405 mp hátrány
3. Scott Redding (brit) 4.227 mp h.
...8. Talmácsi Gábor 10.141 mp h.
Az állás 10 futam után (még 7 van hátra): 1. Elias 186 pont, 2. Andrea Iannone (olasz) 119, 3. Thomas Lüthi (svájci) 108,...9. Talmácsi 70

125 kcm:
1. Nicolas Terol (spanyol, Aprilia) 42:19.223 p
2. Sandro Cortese (német, Derbi) 4.995 mp hátrány
3. Pol Espargaro (spanyol, Derbi) 10.856 mp h.
Az állás: 1. Marc Marquez (spanyol, Derbi) 172 pont, 2. Terol 168, 3. Espargaro 167

Következik: San Marinó-i Nagydíj, Misano, szeptember 3-5. 
*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Szeptember 6)

*Elhunyt Tomizava Soja*
2010. 09. 05. 14.14


<RIGHT> 




*


Életét vesztette a japán Tomizava Soja, aki a Moto2 géposztály vasárnapi versenyében bukott a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság San Marinó-i futamán 
*​*
*A 19 éves szigetországi versenyző a futam 12. körében elcsúszott, majd az érkező Alex De Angelis és Scott Redding egyformán áthajtott rajta. Azonnal egy közeli kórházba, Riccionébe szállították, de az életét már nem tudták megmenteni.

A baleset ellenére a futamot folytatták, a pontversenyben éllovas spanyol Toni Elias nyert, Talmácsi Gábor pedig a hetedik lett.


*Meghalt a húsz éve kómában lévő motoros*
2010. 09. 04. 18.19

<RIGHT> 
*Több mint húsz év éber kóma után elhunyt Jean-Michel Baron francia motorversenyző.*

A sportember 1986 januárjában, 31 évesen szenvedett súlyos balesetet az akkor még Párizs-Dakar néven futó raliversenyen. Hónapokon át tartó kezeléseket követően otthonába, Fontaine-Chalendray szállították, azóta ott élt éber kómában.
Csütörtöki halálának hírét most közölte felesége, Jocelyne.



*San Marinó-i Nagydíj - Talmácsi hetedik*
2010. 09. 05. 13.10 


<RIGHT> 



*


A tizedik helyről indult Talmácsi Gábor hetedikként ért célba vasárnap a Moto2 géposztály versenyében a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság San Marinó-i futamán.
*​*
*
A viadal honlapja szerint a futamot a pontversenyben éllovas spanyol Toni Elias nyerte.

A 11. körben egy súlyos baleset borzolta a kedélyeket: a japán Tomizava Soja elcsúszott, majd ketten is áthajtottak rajta. Mindhárom érintett versenyző ápolásra szorult, a szigetországi pilótát kórházba kellett szállítani, de az állapotáról egyelőre nincs hír.


*Eredmények:
Moto2 (26 kör, 109,876 km):
* -------
1. Toni Elias (spanyol) 43:33.996 p
2. Julian Simon (spanyol) 43:35.965
3. Thomas Lühti (svájci) 43:45.913
*...7. Talmácsi Gábor 43:50.848
*​*
*A pontverseny állása 11 futam után (még 6 van hátra): 1. Elias 211 pont, 2. Simon 128, 3. Lühti 124,...8. Talmácsi 79 

*125 kcm (23 kör, 97,198 km):
* ---------
1. Marc Marquez (spanyol, Derbi) 39:56.117 p
2. Nicolas Terol (spanyol, Aprilia) 39:58.302
3. Efren Vazquez (spanyol, Derbi) 40:01.745

A pontverseny állása 11 futam után (még 6 van hátra): 1. Marquez 197 pont, 2. Terol 188, 3. Pol Espargaro (spanyol, Derbi) 177
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 10)

*Rolfo nyert, Elias világbajnok lett, Talma kiesett*

A motoros világbajnokságban egy pillanatra sem áll meg az élet, hiszen a legkisebbek versenyének leintését követően a Moto2-esek is beizzították egységesített erőforrásaikat, majd a bokszutcai lámpák kialvásának pillanatában a rajtrácsra irányították versenygépeiket. A hatszázasok között ismét a százhuszonötösök címvédője, azaz Julian Simon foglalhatta el a legelőkelőbb pozíciót, Alex de Angelis, Thomas Lüthi és a világbajnoki cím megszerzéséért harcba szálló Toni Elias legnagyobb bánatára. Talmácsi Gábor ezúttal a tizenötödik rajtkockára állíthatta fel méregzöld versenygépét, mellyel az indulás pillanatában több pozíciót is nyert, hiszen az első kör végén kilencedikként haladt át a malajziai versenypálya célvonalán. Mindeközben a harmadik helyről startoló Thomas Lüthi vágott az élre, akit Elias, Redding, Iannone és az első helyről startoló Julian Simon követett. A start utáni pillanatokban a fenti ötös szolgáltatta az izgalmakat, Julian Simon azonban elkövetett egy komolyabbnak nevezhető hibát, így a kavicságyból való kikecmergés után visszacsúszott a hetedik helyre, Aegerter és Abraham elé. 

Tizenkét körrel a verseny vége előtt ismét Simon került a kamerák kereszttüzébe, a spanyolok klasszisa ugyanis újra elveszítette uralmát vérvörös versenygépe felett, ami ezúttal le is vetette magáról lovasát, aki a második hiba után sem adta fel, azaz ismét visszatért a Maláj Nagydíj küzdelmeibe. Talmácsi Gábor mindeközben a tízedik helyen haladt, ahol hatalmas csatát vívott egykori csapattársával, azaz magyar rajongók _„egyik kedvencének”_ számító Hector Faubellel. Az első helyet mindeközben Andrea Iannone tette magáévá, az addig vezető Thomas Lüthi kárára, aki pár pillanattal később közelebbi ismeretséget kötött a sepangi betonkör kavicságyával, ahonnan Simonnal ellenben már nem bírt elszabadulni. A győzelem sorsát így Iannonénak, Eliasnak (aki Simon kiesését követően már világbajnokként motorozhatott) és a semmiből feltörő de Angelisnek valamint a szintén óvatosan versenyző majd az élre kerülő Roberto Rolfónak kellett eldöntenie. 

Nyolc körrel a verseny vége előtt kettészakadt a korábban már említett boly, melyből de Angelis és Rolfo az első, míg Elias és Iannone a harmadik hely megszerzéséért vívott késhegyre menő viadalt. Később Talmácsi Gábor is szerephez jutott, igaz hazánk egyetlen motoros világbajnoka nem egy remek manőver, hanem egy váratlan kicsúszás okán került a monitorok képernyőire. Az utolsó körökben ismét fantasztikus küzdelmet láthattak a motorozás szerelmesei, hiszen a két _„veterán”_ hatalmas csatát vívott a győzelem megszerzéséért, ami végül a szériába idén visszatérő Rolfo birtokába került, aki 2004 óta először pezsgőzhetett győztesként, mialatt a szaggatott sorsú de Angelis idén először állhatott fel a pódiumra. A harmadik helyet Andrea Iannone szerezte meg, míg negyedikként Elias finiselt, aki ezen a megmérettetésen hivatalosan (azaz matematikailag) is bezsebelte pályafutása első világbajnoki címét. A friss világelső mögé, Alex Debon, Karel Abraham, Stefan Bradl és Dominique Aegerter érkezett.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 11)

*Malajziai Nagydíj: Talmácsi kiesett*
2010. 10. 10. 09.53 


<RIGHT> 






*Pont nélkül zárt, mivel kiesett a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság Malajziai Nagydíján a Moto2-es géposztályban versenyző Talmácsi Gábor.*


A 15. helyről elrajtolt magyar versenyző a vasárnapi, szepangi viadalon a vb honlapja szerint 12 kört tudott megtenni, amikor feladásra kényszerült. A kategória világbajnoka a spanyol Toni Elías lett, akinek a címhez a negyedik hely is elegendő volt.

*eredmények:*
125 kcm (18 kör, 99,864 km össztáv):

1. Marc Márquez (spanyol, Derbi) 40:29.035 perc (148,005 km/ó átlagsebesség)
2. Pol Espargaró (spanyol, Derbi) 2.341 mp hátrány
3. Nicolás Terol (spanyol, Aprilia) 3.656 mp h.


*A világbajnoki pontverseny állása 14 verseny után (még 3 van hátra):*

 1. Márquez 247 pont, 2. Terol 244, 3. Espargaró 235
 
* Moto2 (19 kör, 105,412 km):
* 
1. Roberto Rolfo (olasz, Suter) 41:09,412 p (átlag: 153,673 km/h)
2. Alex de Angelis (spanyol, Motobi) 0,040 mp hátrány
3. Andrea Iannone (olasz, Speed Up) 5,915
*Talmácsi Gábor (Speed Up) kiesett.*

*A vb-pontversenyben 14 futam után (még 3 van hátra):*

 1. Toni Elías (spanyol, Moriwaki) 262 pont - már világbajnok, 2. Julián Simón (spanyol, Suter) 168, 3. Iannone 163, ...*7. Talmácsi Gábor 95
* 
 * MotoGP (20 kör, 110,96 km):
* 
1. Valentino Rossi (olasz, Yamaha) 41:03,448 p (átlag: 162,153 km/h)
2. Andrea Dovizioso (olasz, Honda) 0,224 mp hátrány
3. Jorge Lorenzo (spanyol, Yamaha) 6,035 mp h.

*A vb-pontversenyben 15 verseny után (még 3 van hátra):*

 1. Lorenzo 313 pont - már világbajnok, 2. Dani Pedrosa 
(spanyol, Honda) 228, 3. Rossi 181

* következik: Ausztrál Nagydíj, október 17., Phillip Island
*​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 15)

*Ausztrál Nagydíj: Talmácsi a 21. az első szabadedzésen*
2010. 10. 15. 09.43


* <RIGHT> *
*



*


*A pontversenyben hetedik Talmácsi Gábor a 21. helyen végzett a pénteki első szabadedzésen a Moto2 géposztályban a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság Ausztrál Nagydíján.*
* A heves esőzések miatt a gyakorlás körülbelül két órával később kezdődött.*​*
Eredmények a verseny honlapja szerint:
Moto2, 1. szabadedzés:
1. Alex De Angelis (San Marinó-i) 1:36.295 p
2. Scott Redding (brit) 1:36.313
3. Fonsi Nieto (spanyol) 1:36.697
...21. TALMÁCSI GÁBOR 1:38.686
​** további program:
 ** szombat:
*2. szabadedzés 2:10 ó
időmérő edzés 6:10

* vasárnap:
futam 5:15 ó*​<CENTER></CENTER>

​XLsport


*MotoGP: Talma a 21., De Angelis volt a leggyorsabb a szabadedzésen*

*A San Marinó-i Alex De Angelis volt a leggyorsabb a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság Ausztrál Nagydíjának első szabadedzésén a Moto2-es kategóriában. Talmácsi Gábor mindössze a 21. legjobb időt érte el.*


<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*MOTOGP *</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 colSpan=4 align=middle>*1. SZABADEDZÉS, MOTO2*


​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>1. Alex De Angelis (San Marinó-i)</TD><TD class=xl24>JIR Moto2</TD><TD class=xl24>266.6</TD><TD class=xl24>1:36.295</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>2. Scott Redding (brit)</TD><TD class=xl24>Marc VDS Racing Team</TD><TD class=xl24>260.7</TD><TD class=xl24>1:36.313</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>3. Fonsi Nieto (spanyol)</TD><TD class=xl24>Holiday Gym G22</TD><TD class=xl24>264.9</TD><TD class=xl24>1:36.697</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>…21. Talmácsi Gábor (magyar) 

​</TD><TD class=xl24>Fimmco Speed Up</TD><TD class=xl24>260.9</TD><TD class=xl24>1:38.686</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<!-- .cikkbody -->

Hirkereső-Sport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 16)

*Talmácsi: A motorom tapadása siralmas*
2010. 10. 16. 13.15 


<RIGHT> 






*Az időjárás továbbra sem kegyes a MotoGP mezőnyéhez, hiszen alig mutatott ma is többet a hőmérő higanyszála 10 foknál, ráadásul a szél is fúj, ami még inkább hidegebb érzetet kelt, az eső pedig már csak ráadás. Mégsem az időjárás miatt fájt a feje motorosunknak, Talmácsi Gábornak, hanem a beállítási problémák miatt, hiszen mérnökei továbbra sem találják a helyes irányt, pedig ez elengedhetetlen ahhoz, hogy gyors tudjon lenni. A motor tapadása továbbra sem jó, amit a szél még inkább felerősít. Sok mindennel próbálkoztak a csapatnál, de eddig egyik megoldás sem hozott komoly előrelépést, ami érthető módon nem teszi boldoggá Talmát.*

Az időmérő edzés elején Gábor esőgumikkal kezdett, de két kör megtétele után a gumik leolvadtak, hiszen a pálya fele addigra már száraz volt. Gyors bokszkiállás után slick gumikkal folytatódott a körözés, ami valóban inkább volt nevezhető körözésnek, mint gyors körök megtételének, hiszen a magyar motoros végig küzdött a gépével.
Holnap a versenyen az első sorból: De Angelis, Redding, Bradl és Di Meglio indulhat. Talmácsi Gábor a 22. helyről várja a lámpák szabadjelzését.

*Talmácsi Gábor nyilatkozata:*
*Hát nem vagyok túl boldog. A motorom tapadása továbbra is siralmas és hiába akarok én gyors lenni, egyelőre ezzel a géppel ez képtelenség. Holnapra átszelepelik az első futóművet a mérnökeim, ugyanis már mindenen változtattak eddig, csak ehhez nem nyúltak. Nagyon bízok benne, hogy ez segíteni fog. Belülről érzem, hogy hol és mivel vannak problémák, ezeket mind elmondtam a szerelőimnek, most pedig én is várok, hogy megoldást találjanak rá, hiszen a motor beállítása már az ő feladatuk. A pálya T4 részében gyors vagyok, ezt nem is értem, hogy miért, de legalább egy szoros befutó esetén ez jól jön. Bármilyen is legyen holnap a motorom, én úgy fogom húzni a gázt, ahogy csak tudom, hiszen a 22. helynél jóval előrébb szeretnék végezni.*

forrás: Faster Management LLC.
XLsport - ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 17)

*Ausztrál Nagydíj: Talmácsi a 18. lett*
2010. 10. 17. 08.20 


<RIGHT>







*Melbourne, 2010. október 17., vasárnap (MTI) - Talmácsi Gábor vasárnap a 18. helyen végzett a Moto2 géposztályban, a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság Ausztrál Nagydíján.*

A viadal honlapja szerint a 4448 méteres pályán rendezett, 25 körös versenyt a San Marinó-i Alex de Angelis nyerte, csaknem 43 másodperces előnnyel a magyar motoros előtt. A második helyet a brit Scott Redding szerezte meg, a harmadikat pedig az olasz Andrea Iannone.
Az úgynevezett királykategóriában, a legerősebb gépeket felvonultató MotoGP-ben sorozatban negyedszer lett első a Phillip Island-i Grand Prix-versenyen a hazaiak kedvence, Casey Stoner, aki egy nappal korábban ünnepelte 25. születésnapját. Az ausztrál mögött másodikként ért célba a 27 körös viadalon a géposztályban a vb-címet már korábban kiharcolt spanyol Jorge Lorenzo.
A legkisebbeknél, a 125 köbcentis gépekkel versenyzők mezőnyében Marc Márquez a 23 körös nagydíjon szezonbeli 9. győzelmét aratta, s 12 pontos előnyre tett szert a világbajnoki pontversenyben a spanyol Nicolás Terollal szemben.

* eredmények: 
Moto2:
1. Alex de Angelis (San Marinó-i, Motobi) 39:51.102 p
*2. Scott Redding (brit, Suter) 2.172 másodperc hátrány
3. Andrea Iannone (olasz, Speed Up) 12.974 mp h.
...18. Talmácsi Gábor (Speed Up) 42.933 mp h.

* A vb-pontversenyben 15 futam után (még 2 van hátra):* 1. Toni Elías (spanyol, Moriwaki) 271 pont - már világbajnok, 2. Julián Simón (spanyol, Suter) 181, 3. Iannone 179, ...*7. Talmácsi Gábor 95*

* 125 kcm:
*1. Marc Márquez (spanyol, Derbi) 38:13.008 p
2. Pol Espargaró, (spanyol, Derbi) 6.062 mp hátrány
3. Nicolás Terol (spanyol, Aprilia) 11.576 mp h.

* A vb-pontversenyben 15 futam után (még 2 van hátra):* 1. Márquez 272 pont, 2. Terol 260, 3. Espargaró 255

* MotoGP:
*1. Casey Stoner (ausztrál, Ducati) 41:09.128 p
2. Jorge Lorenzo (spanyol, Yamaha) 8.598 mp hátrány
3. Valentino Rossi (olasz, Yamaha) 17.997 mp h.

* A vb-pontversenyben 16 verseny után (még 2 van hátra):* 1. Lorenzo 333 pont - már világbajnok, 2. Dani Pedrosa (spanyol, Honda) 228, 3. Stoner 205
* 
következik:* *Portugál Nagydíj, október 31., Estoril
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>

​
<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 19)

*Akik pörögnek örömükben – A legjobb motocross-osok*

*Közel egy hónapos várakozás után, végre elérkezett a parti, amire a motocross elit várt. Transworld Motocross Awards Kaliforniából. *

A bulira és a díjak átadására a Kalifornia állambeli Anaheimben került sor. 
Az este folyamán a motocross nagyágyúit felvonultató ceremónián kívül bemutatták a Kickstart II moto-filmet is:

(Dr.Adrenalin)​ 
 


​

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sbuzqlTbzNk?fs=1&amp;hl=hu_HU"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sbuzqlTbzNk?fs=1&amp;hl=hu_HU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>​


----------



## Futótűz (2010 November 12)

Sziasztok!

Azt szeretném megkérdezni hogy nincs e meg valamelyikőtöknek a Valentíno Rossi könyv.
Ha meg van fel tudnátok tölteni, vagy esetleg priviben is szívesen fogadnám.

Eklőre is köszi a válaszokat!


----------



## Rossi-46 (2010 November 12)

Rossi minden kategóriában világbajnok lett!!!

Talmácsi Gábor elhagyta menedzserét.

Max Biaggi a második Koschinski után aki a Gp-ben is és a WSB-ben is világbajnok tudott lenni.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 21)

*2011-re készül az Endurance vb Kispataki Viktorral *
2010. 11. 20. 13.39 

<RIGHT> 






*Viktor és csapata az Endurance Világbajnokság utolsó fordulóján dobogóra állhatott, a bahraini „tesztverseny”időmérőjén pedig a második helyre kvalifikálta magát.*

Az Endurance Világbajnokság katari fordulójáról 19 csapat utazott tovább Bahrainba, ahol a sziget-ország motoros fesztiválján egy hivatalos teszt verseny kerül lebonyolításra. A hat órás verseny célja, hogy a pálya véglegesen kvalifikációt nyerjen a jövő évi naptárba.
Az RMT21 Racing Team két versenyzővel vág neki ennek a „világbajnoki teszt versenynek”: pilótáik Arie Vos és Kispataki Viktor. A fiúk Katarban Didier Van Keymulennel remek munkát végeztek, hisz a VB futamon harmadikként értek célba. A német alakulat ekkor végzett először dobogón a világbajnokságon, így érthető módon a depó most fokozott figyelemmel követi szereplésüket, megismétlődik-e a dohai dobogó? 
A csütörtöki két órás szabadedzésen léptek a pilóták először pályára. A tapadás átlagon aluli, az apró homokszemcséken meg-megcsúsznak a versenyzők. Természetesen a megtett körök tisztítják az ideális ívet, így folyamatosan javul a helyzet. Több összetett és roppant lassú kanyar jellemzi a csúszós aszfaltcsíkot. Három kanyart 1-es fokozatban, a leggyorsabbat is 3-asban veszik a srácok. Viktor most is látja az előnyét annak, hogy idén nem egy kört tett meg Kecskeméten, pályamotorral. Az összesített köridők alapján Hondájával második volt az alakulat, követve a gyári támogatású Yamaha Ausztriát. 
Pénteken minden versenyző két 30 perces időmérőt teljesített. A pályát fokozatosan kiismerve javították meg a résztvevők saját legjobbjukat. A reggel futott köridők átlagolása után az élen ismét az osztrák csapat végzett, mögötte az RMT21, megelőzve az idei összetettben második Bolliger Teamet. A második időmérő edzésre a csapat mindkét versenyzője kapott új hátsó gumit, elsőt csak az előbb pályára lépő Vos, hiszen a versenyen is hasonló távokat kell, hogy kibírjon az abroncs. A holland és a magyar srác is javított legjobb köridején, amivel a rajtrácson megőrizték második pozíciójukat. Az edzésen Viktornak kétszer is megcsúszott a motor eleje, ezért időt vesztett. 2.03.26-os köridejével így is a mezőny hatodik leggyorsabbja lett, saját csoportjában második, miközben olyan kiválóságokat is maga mögé utasított, mint David Checa.
Kispataki Viktor: „Először is, szeretném megköszönni a sok gratulációt és a támogató szavakat, melyeket a hét folyamán kaptam. Remélem sikerül a csapat jó formáját átmentenünk erre a versenyre is, társaimmal mindent megteszünk a jó eredmény érdekében.”
Szombaton 11 órakor (hazánkban 9 órakor) rajtol a viadal,

XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 27)

*Megnyerte a futamot, halálra gázolták! *

http://sportgeza.hu/sport/2010/11/27/megnyerte_a_futamot_halalra_gazoltak/sendthis/| http://sportgeza.hu/sport/2010/11/27/megnyerte_a_futamot_halalra_gazoltak/#2010. november 27., szombat 12:41

Néhány másodperccel azután, hogy győztesen haladt át a célvonalon, halálra gázolták a svájci Pascal Grosjeant a motoros Sportsbike bajnokság pénteki futamán, Dubajban.
A címvédő 39 éves versenyző célba érése után lelassított, hogy ünnepeljen, de a harmadik helyen érkező Tony Jordan 200 km/órás sebességgel elütötte őt.








Az óriási ütközés következtében mindkét sportoló lerepült motorjáról, és nagy erővel az aszfaltnak csapódott.

A baleset után Grosjeant és Jordant is kórházba szállították, ám előbbin már nem tudtak segíteni, utóbbi pedig azóta is kritikus állapotban van.

*„Mélyen megrendültünk, hatalmas veszteség ért bennünket. Pascal többszörös bajnok volt az Egyesült Arab Emirátusokban, tisztelte őt mindenki a motorsportban. Őszinte részvétet kívánunk barátainak, családjának. Emellett gondolataink és imáink Tony Jordan családjával vannak, reméljük felépül a súlyos baleset után” *

– mondta Hamish Brown a pálya igazgatója.
A Dubai Autodrome pályán ez már idén a második halálos baleset: áprilisban Christophe Hissette belga autóversenyző hunyt el, miután az időmérőedzésen autója kigyulladt.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 1)

*Talmácsi csapata visszalépett a jövő évi vb-től*

*Visszalépett a jövő évi Moto2-es világbajnoki sorozattól a Talmácsi Gábort novemberben szerződtető Jack and Jones istálló. A magyar motorosnak így ismét új csapat után kell néznie, ha szerepelni akar a gyorsaságimotoros-vb 2011-es idényében.*

* "Ma délután kaptam egy telefonhívást, amelyben közölték, hogy a főszponzor kihátrált az istálló mögül, így a csapat nem indul a vb-n. Sokkolt a hír." - mondta Talmácsi Gábor, aki hozzátette: egyelőre túl korai arról beszélni, hogy melyik istálló jöhet számára szóba a 2011-es vb-szerepléssel kapcsolatban.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 17)

*A svájciak visszahoznák az autóversenyeket*

<RIGHT> 



*


Neves sportolók közreműködésével lakossági kezdeményezés indult Svájcban a több mint 50 éve betiltott autó- és motorversenyek visszaállítására.
*​*
*
Thomas Lüthi, a motorosok 125 kcm-es kategóriájának 2005-ös világbajnoka és Neel Jani, a Le Mans-i 24 órás autóverseny korábbi résztvevője hétfőn átnyújtották Bernben a szövetségi kancelláriának a petíciót, amelyet 71.400-an írtak alá.


* Az alpesi országban 1954-ben rendezték az utolsó Forma-1-es futamot, miután az 1955-ös Le Mans-i erőpróbán történt balesetben több mint 80-an életüket vesztették. *
Tavaly már a Kantonok Tanácsa elé került egy indítvány a versenyek újbóli engedélyezéséről, ám az elutasította a javaslatot.

XLsport​


----------



## Johnny R. (2011 Április 2)

csocsike írta:


> Szep elet a motoros elet.


 Főleg ha az embernek van motorja!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 5)

*Spanyol Nagydíj - Lorenzo győzött a MotoGP-ben*

<RIGHT> 



*


A címvédő spanyol Jorge Lorenzo győzött vasárnap a MotoGP-ben a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság második futamán, a Spanyol Nagydíjon.
*​*
*
A kilencszeres világbajnok olasz Valentino Rossi úgy lett ötödik, hogy a verseny elején kicsúszott, s kiütötte az első futamon győztes Casey Stonert. Rossi ezt követően vissza tudott állni, az ausztrál viszont kiesett.

 Talmácsi Gábor kiválásával az idén nincs magyar versenyző a vb-sorozaton.
​
* Eredmények:
MotoGP:
-------
1. Jorge Lorenzo (spanyol, Yamaha) 50:49.046 p
2. Daniel Pedrosa (spanyol, Honda) 19.339 mp hátrány
3. Nick Hayden (amerikai, Ducati) 29.085 mp h.
*​*
** Az élcsoport:*

*1. Lorenzo 45 pont, *
*2. Pedrosa 36, *
*3. Casey Stoner (ausztrál, Honda) 25
*​*
** Moto2:
------
1. Andrea Iannone (olasz, Honda) 49:56.423
2. Thomas Lüthi (svájci, Honda) 7.850 mp hátrány
3. Simone Corsi (olasz, Honda) 12.625 mp h.*​*
Az élcsoport:

1. Iannone 45 pont, 
2. Stefan Bradl (német, Honda) 36, 
3. Lüthi (svájci, Honda) 36​** 125 kcm:
* --------
*1. Nicolás Terol (spanyol, Aprilia) 45:50.646 p
2. Jonas Folger (német, Aprilia) 17.446 mp hátrány
3. Johann Zarco (francia, Derbi) 23.955 mp h.*​*
Az élcsoport:

1. Terol (spanyol, Aprilia) 50 pont, 
2. Folger 31, 
3. Sandro Cortese (német, Aprilia) 30
​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 10)

*Tereprali ob - Rajt Hajdúszoboszlón*





*


A Derecske környékén péntek késő délután megrendezésre kerülő szuperspeciális szakasszal megkezdődik a hétfutamos UNIQA tereprali országos bajnokság.
*​*
*
A versenyt megelőzően Hajdúszoboszlón rendezett sajtótájékoztatón kiderült, hogy az Aqua-Palace Kupáért kiírt nyitóviadalon összesen 539 kilométert tesznek meg a versenyzők. Szombaton hat, vasárnap pedig további három úgynevezett szelektív szakaszon mérik össze tudásukat a viadal résztvevői. A gyorsasági etapokat főképpen Nagyrábé és Földes környékén rendezik meg.


* A tereprali ob további menetrendje:
* -----------------------------------
*május 6-8., III. Admiral Rábaköz Kupa
június 24-26., Baja Carpathia 
július 21-24., PROHUN 500 
augusztus 24-28., VIII. HunGarian Baja 
szeptember 23-25., Qualisport Kupa
október 28-30., Sandlander Kupa

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 11)

*Tereprali ob - Fazekasék sikere*
2011. 04. 10. 18.15 

<RIGHT> 



*


A Fazekas Károly, Horn Albert kettős győzelmével ért véget vasárnap a Hajdúszoboszló környékén rendezett a hétfutamos UNIQA tereprali országos bajnokság nyitóversenye.
*​*
*
A viadal honlapja szerint Fazekas, aki tavaly az utolsó ob-futamon aratta élete első bajnoki győzelmét, idén a másodikat úgy szerezte meg, hogy Szalay Balázs beragadt egy dagonyába, és közel 20 percet veszített az egyik vasárnapi szakaszon.

*Az Aqua-Palace Kupáért kiírt viadalon összesen 539 kilométert tettek meg a versenyzők.*

*Eredmények:
1. Fazekas Károly, Horn Albert (BMW) 3:17:15 ó
*2. Korda Erik, Tóth György (Nissan) 2:33 perc hátrány
3. Szalay Balázs, Bunkoczi László (Opel) 17:05 p h.

XLsport

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 29)

*Estorilban debütál Sebestyén Péter a Gyorsasági Motoros Világbajnokságban*
2011. 04. 28. 18.50

<RIGHT> 






*Még meg sem száradt a pecsét Sebestyén Péter csapatszerződésén, a 16 éves ifjú titán már Estorilban ismerkedik a versenypályával, hogy a hétvégén részt vehessen élete első VB futamán.*

Háromhetes szünet után ezen a hétvégén, április 29. és május 1. között folytatódik a MotoGP, ezúttal a portugáliai Estoril ad otthont a harmadik világbajnoki futamnak. 
Az 1972-ben épült, a MotoGP-nek 2000 óta helyet adó, 4182 m-es estorili pálya még a szakemberek szerint is az egyik legnehezebb helyszín. A négy lassú balkanyar, kilenc gyors jobbkanyar, és a majdnem egy kilométeres egyenes szakasz igazi kihívás még a gyakorlott versenyzők számára is. 
Sebestyén Peti tehát itt csatlakozik be a bajnokságba KTM motorjával, 125 cc kategóriában, az olasz Forward Racing Team tagjaként.
A magyar versenyző és menedzsere, Roberto Favaro tegnap érkezett meg a portugál futam helyszínére. Sebestyén személyesen is megismerkedhetett csapata, a Forward Racing Team tulajdonosával, és a csapattagokkal. Bár Péter otthonosan mozog a motorsportban, mégis most egy új világban érzi magát, ahol rengeteg új feladat és élmény vár rá. 
A mai napon, a délelőtti órákban az unal mas bürokráciai lépések után megkezdődhetett az ismerkedés, valamint a pályabejárás a mérnökökkel és a szerelőkkel. A délutáni órában került sor azokra a megbeszélésekre, ahol a motor műszaki beállításairól volt elsősorban szó, hogy a holnapi napon, a motoron ülve már minél hatékonyabban folyhasson az edzés.

A mai időjárás kedvezne a futamoknak, hiszen napos, száraz, meleg idő van, azonban holnaptól lehűlést és esős időt jósolnak. Ez a helyszín a tapasztalt rókák szerint azonban kiszámíthatatlan, mivel közel van az Atlanti-óceánhoz, így bármikor kisüthet a nap, vagy leeshet az eső.

*Sebestyén Péter: *_"Izgatottan várom a holnapi napot, hiszen számomra ez egy új kihívás. Meg kell ismerkednem az új motorral és a csapattal. A lehető legtöbb információt kell adnom, hogy a motort a saját stílusom szerint állíthassuk be. Ez nem lesz könnyű feladat, főleg ami az első versenyt illeti, de remélem sikerül a maximumot kihozni magamból, és lépésről lépésre dolgozni, nem feledve, hogy még hátravan 14 futam."_

*Roberto Favaro, menedzser:* _"Úgy érzem magam, mint egy kisfiú karácsony előestéjén. Kíváncsian és izgatottan várom a holnapi napot, hogy meglássam Peti és a csapat benyomásait. A mai nap sikeres volt, a szerelőkkel, mérnökökkel, csapatfőnökkel való ismerkedésről szólt, rengeteg hasznos dologról beszéltünk, hogy a lehető legjobb formában kezdhessük a hétvégét." _

*A 125 cc szabadedzései pénteken helyi idő szerint 9:15-től és 13:15-től kezdődnek.*

XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 29)

*Nő a volán mögött de micsoda nő!*
2011. 04. 28. 10.34 

<RIGHT> 






*Szépségkirálynő, ralis hátszéllel, egy vagány Lotus volánja mögött a Hungaroringen. *

Nem elég, hogy Benik-Garami Anett a ralipályák mentén nőtt fel, hiszen édesapja, sőt édesanyja is versenyzett, utóbb feleségül ment a háromszoros abszolút ralibajnok Benik Balázshoz, most maga is a volán mögé pattan, hogy megmutassa, az ő ereiben is autóversenyző vér csörgedez. 
Anett az idén először kiírt Lotus-kupa női mezőnyének tagja lesz, s persze, nem akar szégyent vallani, úgyhogy már két hete egyfolytában a Hungaroringen köröz, a mezőny többi tagjával együtt.

_„Láttam a tévében egy riportot a Lotus-kupáról, s meg is dobbant a szívem, hogy milyen jó lenne ott lenni, ott menni. Elhessegettem a gondolatot, de néhány nap múlva apósom hívott telefonon, hogy amikor Balázs hazaér, mesél majd nekem valami nagyon jó dolgot. Tudtam, hogy a Ringen voltak, és a hetedik érzékem azt súgta, a versenyzéssel lesz kapcsolatos Balázs mondandója. Így is volt, s a következő hétfőn már itt voltam a Hungaroringen. Nagyon megtetszett az 1.6-os Lotus, gyönyörű és kimondottan csajos, ráadásul mindenkié egyforma, vagyis azonos esélyekkel indulunk” _– mondta a korábbi szépségkirálynő, Benik-Garami Anett, aki azt is hozzátette, a sorozat hét versenyből áll, ezek közül ötöt a mogyoródi Formula-1-es versenypályán (egyet egyenesen a Magyar Nagydíj betétfutamaként) rendeznek, egyet Szlovákiában, egyet pedig a Pannóniaringen.




​
Érdekesség, hogy Anett mindig is szeretett volna versenyezni, már gyerekkorában is. Jogsija sem volt, amikor már az egyik legjobb barátjával, édesapja 323-as verseny Mazdájával körözött egy földes úton, s amikor a szépségversenyen a hobbijáról kérdezték, nem habozott a válasszal: az autóvezetés!

Nem csoda, hiszen az édesapja ralizott, sőt, édesanyja is indult szlalomversenyeken – nem is sikertelenül. Így azután, bár édesapját, Garami Zoltánt egy pillanatra meglepte, amikor a lánya azzal hívta fel, hogy „Szia, apa! Mit szólnál, ha autóversenyző lennék?”, váratlanul azért biztosan nem érte. Hiszen évek óta lógott a levegőben a téma.




​
_„Már az egész családot vittem a Hungaroringen, Balázs rengeteget segít az elejétől kezdve, tanácsokat ad, ugyanúgy, mint a sokszoros gyorsaságis bajnok Walter Csaba, akinek a csapatában versenyzek. Ami a legfontosabb, hogy a drasztikus vezetési stílusomat – nagy fék, levágós kanyarok – egy kicsit át kell alakítani, hiszen a Hungaroringen fontos az íveken autózás. De úgy érzem, napról napra egyre jobban megy, az autót pedig egyszerűen imádom. Nagyon dögös!”_ – mosolygott Benik-Garami Anett, akinek első versenye április 29-30-án, illetve május 1-jén lesz a Hungaroringen.

*De vajon mit szól mindehhez a férj, a háromszoros abszolút ralibajnok Benik Balázs?*

_„Bevallom, először nem repestem az örömtől, mert féltem Anettet, de aztán kénytelen voltam belátni, hogy ez a szíve vágya, úgyhogy mögé álltam, segítettem neki, amennyit csak tudtam – mondta a Felix Promotion által képviselt Benik Balázs. – Már az első pillanatban láttam, hogy van Anettben fantázia, rettenetesen gyorsan fejlődött. Mostanra eljutott egy viszonylag jó szintre, s bár némi csiszolás még hátra van, s ez lesz a legnehezebb, nagyon büszke vagyok rá, hogy ilyen tempóban fejlődik. A többiekhez képest rövid volt a felkészülési ideje, úgyhogy az első verseny csak afféle első szárnypróbálgatás lesz számára, nem az eredményről szól, de úgy érzem, előbb-utóbb arra is sor kerül, hogy a pozíciókért harcol majd...” _

XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 1)

*Csak két kör hiányzott...*
2011. 05. 31. 19.54

<RIGHT> 







*Kis híja volt, hogy lecsúszott a dobogóról Szabó Krisztián az autókrossz Európa-bajnokság németországi, pontosabban seelow-i futamán. Ha a tavalyi Európa-bajnok Ondrej Musil nem akarja minden áron megelőzni, ha két körrel a leintés előtt nem löki neki a palánknak...*

De menjünk sorban!
Először is a német pálya olyan gödrös, hepehupás volt, hogy a versenyzők fogából majd kiesett a tömés. De ez volt a legkevesebb, a fogtömés elvesztését még valahogy kibírták volna, ám sajnos a kerekek is egyre másra vesztek oda, s törtek a futóművek.

Az első felnőtt szezonját futó Szabó Krisztián első előfutama is a pálya „áldozatául esett”: a magyar versenyző a harmadik helyen száguldott, amikor az utolsó körben kitört a jobb hátsó kereke. Aki azt hiszi, hogy Szabó ezek után bánatosan félrehúzódott, nagyon téved – továbbra is állt a gázon és végül kerék nélkül is célba vitte az autót – a negyedik helyen.

*„A történtek után reméltem, letudtam a technikai gondokat a hétvégére, de ez naivitás volt részemről. A második előfutamban már a rajttól kezdve hallottam, hogy csörög valami az autóban. Imádkoztam, hogy csak bírja ki és szerencsére kibírta, harmadikként értem célba – mondta a Felix Promotion által képviselt sportoló. – A harmadik előfutam az előzőekhez képest szinte sima volt, másodikként értem célba, így az A-döntőben a negyedik helyről várhattam a rajtot.”*

A rajt remekül sikerült Szabó számára: elfordult harmadiknak és hat körön keresztül óvta, védte is ezt a pozíciót. Normál versenyeket ilyenkor már leintenek, de a németeknél nyolckörös volt a döntő, ami ilyen rossz pályán nagyon megterhelő. Egyrészt vigyázni kell az autóra, másrészt fizikailag is megviselik az embert a hepehupák. De nem ezzel volt baj.

*„A hatodik körben Musil az egyik kanyarban szűken bejött mellém és úgy meglökött, hogy nekimentem a falnak. Elgörbült valami a kormányműben, az autó szinte irányíthatatlanná vált, úgyhogy visszacsúsztam a kilencedik helyre. A többiek kérdezgették, miért nem óvtunk, de végül is sok értelme nem lett volna, hiszen mi nem a végső győzelemért harcolunk, ez a tanulóévem, Musil pedig vagy háromszor bocsánatot kért az eset után. Szép lett volna, ha összejön a harmadik hely, de talán már nem kell sokat várnom arra, hogy dobogóra állhassak”* – mondta a juniorok között két Eb-címet szerző Szabó Krisztián. 


*A 2011-es PROHUN 500 terep-rallye verseny ELMARAD.*
2011. 05. 30. 22.01 

<RIGHT> 






*A Sólyom Team MSE a 2011. július 21-24-re meghirdetett PROHUN 500 elnevezésű, CEZ valamint cseh, szlovák, lengyel, olasz és magyar bajnoki futamot nem rendezi meg, az alábbiak miatt:*

A Sólyom Team MSE 2010 nyarán lejelentette a 2011-es PROHUN 500 terep-rallye verseny megrendezését a Magyar Nemzeti Autósport Szövetségnél (MNASZ), akkor még gyulai szervizparkkal, 2011 év elején pedig rendezői licencet váltott ki rá a terep-rallye szakágnál, amit meg is kapott. Az MNASZ a PROHUN 500-at felvette hivatalos versenynaptárába, és bejelentette az FIA-nál, amely felvette a CEZ versenynaptárba, rendezőként a Sólyom Team MSE-t megjelölve.
A gyulai önkormányzattal és polgármesterrel 2010 novemberében megkezdett tárgyalások 2011 márciusára zátonyra futottak, ezért 2011. április 25-én a Sólyom Team MSE – korábbi szóbeli bejelentése után – írásban is megerősítette a magyar terep-rallye szakág szakbizottságának a helyszínváltoztatást. A TR szakbizottság 2011. április 27-ei válaszában nem járult hozzá a verseny helyszínének megváltoztatásához, de döntését nem indokolta. A Sólyom Team MSE vezetősége több alkalommal próbált kompromisszumra jutni a szakágvezetéssel, de ezek a megbeszélések sem vezettek eredményre. Ezért 2011. május 22-én az előző, indoklást nem tartalmazó szakágvezetői döntés ellen a Sólyom Team MSE levélben tiltakozott, az indoklás hiányára és jogtalanságra hivatkozva, és kérte a döntés felülvizsgálatát. Erre a mai napig nem érkezett válasz.
Az egyesület számára az MNASZ honlapján található hivatalos versenynaptár 2011. május 26-i módosításából derült ki, hogy a terep-rallye szakág vezetősége rendhagyó és jogtalan módon kezeli az ügyet, mivel a PROHUN 500 helyett módosításként a Gyulai Várfürdő Kupa szerepel, amelynek rendezőjének nem a Sólyom Team MSE, hanem a Navigátor Sportmédia Kft. van feltüntetve. A módosítás azonban a mai napig nem szerepel a szakági honlapon, és azt már talán említeni sem kell, hogy a változtatásról a Sólyom Team MSE-t nem tájékoztatták, illetve a módosítás jogosultságát semmiféle sportszakmai indoklással nem támasztották alá.
A PROHUN 500 a Sólyom Team MSE tulajdona és know-how-ja a kezdetektől, 2007-től. Az egyesület tulajdoni és rendezési jogáról lemondani, vagy azt másik fél részére átadni semmilyen körülmények között nem kívánt és nem is kíván.
A Sólyom Team MSE 2009-ben és 2010-ben, két egymást követő évben is elnyerte a PROHUN 500 nevű versennyel a terep-rallye szakág Év versenye díját, ezért igen furcsának találja, hogy sportszakmai indokokkal alátámasztott helyszínváltoztatási kérelmének a TR szakbizottság nem adott helyt. Ugyanakkor a helyszínváltoztatás megtagadását semmiféle szakmai érv nem támasztja alá.

A Navigátor Sportmédia Kft. által III. Admiral Rábaköz Kupa (2011. május 6-8., Kapuvár) néven megrendezett futam hiányosságainak eredményeképpen a cseh terep-rallye szövetség elhatárolódott a további magyar együttműködéstől, és ennek nyomán kérdésessé vált, hogy a következő CEZ futamként meghirdetett Gyulai Várfürdő Kupa benne marad-e a cseh versenynaptárban. A terep-rallye szakbizottság az említett rendezőt mégis előnyben részesítette a PROHUN 500-at rendező Sólyom Team MSE-vel szemben.

A Sólyom Team MSE az elmúlt évek alatt mindig arra törekedett, hogy maximálisan kiváló eseményt valósítson meg a PROHUN 500 megrendezésével. A PROHUN 500 ellen már korábban is történtek támadások olyanok részéről, akik színvonalas sportesemény helyett kizárólag jó üzletet szimatoltak a dologban, vagy ártani akartak a térségnek, a rendezvénynek. Ennek megelőzése érdekében az Sólyom Team MSE a gyorsasági szakaszokat adó önkormányzatokkal kizárólagos és hosszú távú szerződéseket kötött, éppen azért, hogy minden évben kiváló és problémamentes rendezvény jöjjön létre, egyaránt védve ezzel a települések és a sportág hitelét. Az említett szerződések a versenyrendezés szempontjából alkalmas területeket védik, és 2016. december 31-éig érvényben vannak.

A fent vázolt, március óta húzódó jogi bonyodalmak a PROHUN 500 szervezőit meggátolták abban, hogy biztonságos, sportszakmai szempontból kimagasló és kielégítő versenyt szervezzenek, szakmailag alacsonyabb színvonalú, biztonsági szempontból nem megfelelő, fedezethiánnyal küzdő vagy jogi szempontból problémás rendezvényt azonban nem akarnak. 
Amennyiben a Gyulai Várfürdő Kupa megrendezésre kerülne, úgy attól a Sólyom Team MSE elhatárolódik. Az egyesületnek semmi köze nincs az eseményhez, az esetlegesen keletkező bonyodalmakért, károkért, következményekért az Sólyom Team MSE nem vállal semmiféle felelősséget!

A Sólyom Team MSE továbbá kijelenti, hogy a fent említett, jogi szempontból erősen kifogásolható események ellen tiltakozva, a történtek tisztázásáig és megnyugtató rendezéséig határozatlan időre felfüggeszti T1-es versenyautójának részvételét a magyar rendezésű terep-rallye versenyeken, és rendezői tevékenységét a magyarországi terep-rallye-ban.
​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038477&rnd_val=27740720976"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 4)

*Szeszélyes időben indult a Katalán Nagydíj*
2011. 06. 03. 21.16 

<RIGHT> 






*A ma reggeli szabadedzésekkel kezdetét vette Barcelonában a 2011-es MotoGP sorozat ötödik versenyhétvégéje. A 125 cc mezőnyben egyedüli magyarként Sebestyén Péter versenyez KTM motorjával.*

Az időjósok által beharangozott bizonytalan idő várta ma reggel a pilótákat a Circuit de Catalunya-n. Az éjszakai eső utáni száraz, ám kissé szennyezett és meglehetősen hűvös aszfalt nem nyújtott optimális feltételeket. Az első edzésen Peti csapata elővigyázatosságból a lágyabb abroncsok mellett döntött, melyek rögtön az elején meglehetősen csúszkáltak, aztán pedig nagyon elkoptak, így ezen a pályán nem lehetett igazán jó köridőket menni. A Right Guard Racing motorsport program fiatal versenyzője végül a 26. helye n ért célba. 
A második edzés előtt új beállításokat eszközöltek a karburátoron, ezért az első két óvatos kör után ellenőrizni kellett a motort, letölteni az adatokat, Peti ezért kiállt. Mikor visszament a pályára, alig fél kör után eleredt az eső, a gumicsere után pedig már nem tudott javítani az idején. Délután a 31. helyen zárt. 

*Sebestyén Péter*: „Ez nem az én napom volt. Az első menetben elgumiztuk magunkat, a másodikban egyetlen olyan kört sem tudtam menni, amilyet szerettem volna. Ki kellett ugyanis állnom, mert új karburátor-beállításokkal mentem, amiket muszáj volt ellenőrizni. Két kör után jöttem ki, amikor visszamentem, elkezdett esni az eső. Utána gumicsere következett, az esőgumikkal aztán szépen belerázódtam, jól ment a motor, élveztem a vezetést a vizes pályán. De nem erőltettem annyira, úgysem tudtam már javítani az időn, viszont megtapasztaltam, hogyan viselkedik a KTM esőben.”

*Roberto Favaro*: „Úgy érzem, a mai nappal elveszítettünk egy próbalehetőséget. Nem volt szerencsénk az időjárással. Délután alig tudott valamit menni, és elkezdett esni az eső. Ennek ellenére Peti egyre jobban érzi magát a motoron, remélem – egy kis szerencsével - a holnapi nap jobban sikerül.” 

*A magyar közönség a Digisport csatornán az alábbi időpontokban tekintheti meg az időmérő edzéseket és a futamot.*

*június 4. 12:55 125 cc időmérő edzés – élő
június 5. 10:25 125cc a futam – élő*




*Michelisz Norbert első hazai WTCC futamára készül *
2011. 06. 03. 16.21 

<RIGHT> 






*A Túraautó Világbajnokság történetének első magyarországi fordulóját rendezik a hétvégén a Hungaroringen, ahol egyedüli magyar indulóként Michelisz Norbert is rajthoz áll a Zengő Dension Team színeiben.*

A 26 esztendős versenyző három héttel ezelőtt az olaszországi Monzában csupán egy hajszállal maradt le a dobogóról BMW 320 TC típusú autójával, a Hungaroringen pedig világbajnoki szereplése során először élvezheti a hazai pálya előnyét. A bajnokság negyedik versenyhétvégéje a lelátókról ingyenesen megtekinthető, az elővételben és a helyszínen is megvásárolható paddock-belépő pedig mindössze napi 5 euróba vagy 1500 forintba kerül. A vasárnap délután 12:20-kor kezdődő első futamot az Eurosport 12:00-tól, az országszerte fogható RTL Klub 12:10-től közvetíti. 

*Michelisz Norbert*:
_„A hazai közönség előtt szeretném a lehető legtöbbet kihozni magamból, de eddig az volt a benyomásom, hogy pályától függetlenül a Chevrolet egy külön világban autózik és három kiváló pilótával rendelkeznek. Ha az első ötben tudunk szerepelni, az már jó eredmény lesz, de az én titkos vágyam, hogy az egyik futamon fel tudjak állni a dobogóra. Úgy gondolom, hogy az időmérőig el fog tűnni az a kis előnyöm, ami a pályaismeretből származik, de abban reménykedek, hogy a tapasztalat és a hazai szurkolók is nagyon nagy pluszt jelentenek majd az én oldalamon.” _​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038581&rnd_val=37343781226"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 7)

*Június 11-én Lóerők Éjszakája Tökölön *


<RIGHT>






*Pünkösd napja eljő, mindnyájan egy akarattal együtt valának. És lőn nagy hirtelenséggel több ezernyi lóerő tucatjával keresztben csúszva és százával gyorsulva egy helyen jelenik meg vala, mert idén is újra eljő a Lőerők Éjszakája! (DriftGP cselekedetei 1. fejezet) *

_*Hölgyeim és Uraim! *_

_*Magyarország egyetlen és utánozhatatlan éjszakai ünnepe következik a pünkösd jegyében. Június 11-én Tökölön Drift, gyorsulás, gymkhana. autószépség és hangnyomás verseny egy időben egy helyen!*_

Ideje a májusfát lebontani, ugyanis az autós rendezvények közt is eljött a megújulás időszaka. Eddig soha nem látott összefogással június 11-én három sport szakág és több autós rendezvényszervező is képviselteti magát a tököli reptér területén. Az esemény egyedisége pedig abban rejlik, hogy mindez éjszakába nyúlóan történik. Igazi nyáresti autós buli vár ránk! Lássuk hát szép sorjában mire is számíthatunk.
A Hell Energy Országos Drift Bajnokságának 3. futamára a szervezők újra egy híres pályát modelleznek le, ezúttal a felkelő nap országából. A Tokyo-i Odaiba tükörképének másolata vár a Pro ligában szereplő versenyzőkre, melynek nyomvonala komoly meglepetéseket fog tartogatni. Látványban egész biztosan nem lesz hiány, és ráadásul a verseny lebonyolítása is hasonlóan fog történni mint Japánban. Miért is találjunk ki új dolgokat, ha már van egy jól működő rendszer, mely a drift őshazájából származik? Közel 30 versenyző áll majd rajthoz, akik teljesítményét a szokásoknak megfelelően ismét szakavatott pontozók fogják értékelni. A bírói stábhoz Szekeres Péter profi versenyző mellé Mészáros Zsolt csatlakozik, aki sajnos idén autó hiányában nem tud részt venni a bajnokságban, azonban képességei és drift tudása megkérdőjelezhetetlen. Elképesztő páros csatákra számíthatunk, és az esti futam miatt ilyenkor a versenyzők is felcicomázzák autóikat, ahova a belépő 300 lóerő. 
A gyorsulás szerelmeseinek is adunk egy kis adrenalin bombát hiszen hazánk egyetlen éjszakai futama vár rájuk. Ilyen eseményre rendszerint kivétel nélkül megjelennek a különleges és erre a célra épített versenygépek. Természetesen most is több kategóriában tudják összemérni az autók teljesítményét a gyönyörűen kivilágított kifutón. A gyorsulási futam és a drift pályát összekötő útszakaszon pedig olyan hangulat fog várhatóan uralkodni, melyet eddig csak a Fast and Furious filmekben lehetett látni. Gyönyörű és egyedileg megépített autók a Carstyling.hu autószépség verseny jóvoltából, forgószínpad, csinos lányok és az elmaradhatatlan buli zene élő DJ-vel! És ha már zene, akkor azt is meg kell említenünk, hogy a Kicker dB cup hangnyomás versenyt tart, így az autó hifik teljesítményét is össze lehet egymással mérniük az ebben jeleskedő autófanatikusoknak. A Kicker ráadásként nem csak speciális berendezéseit hozza magával, hanem BMX csapatát is. A bringások betétprogramként kapnak helyet a rendezvényen és komoly kis trükköket fognak nekünk bemutatni.
És itt még nem tart véget beharangozó szösszenetünk, ugyanis az idei évben debütáló Gymkhana sportág egy különleges esti show-val szeretné elkápráztatni a nézőket. A drift pályán Ken Block is megirigyelheti majd a gymkhanauták azaz a versenyzők extrém bemutatóját. A parkolóba vezető út sem lesz gyenge, ott ugyanis országos Ford és autómentő találkozót tartanak. 
Készüljön hát mindenki tartalék akkumulátorral a fényképezőgépekhez, kamerákhoz, mert ennyi látvány és érdekesség egyszerre soha nem volt még a tököli reptéren!

*Lóerők Éjszakája, június 11. Start 17:00 órától!*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 11)

*Brit Nagydíj - Sebestyén 28. a harmadik szabadedzésen*
2011. 06. 11. 14.07 

<RIGHT> 



*


A 125 kcm-esek között szereplő Sebestyén Péter a 28. időt érte el a harmadik szabadedzésen, a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság idei hatodik futamán, a Brit Nagydíjon.
*​*
*
A silverstone-i viadal honlapja szerint a szombat délelőtti gyakorláson a spanyol Nicolas Terol volt a leggyorsabb.

*Eredmények:
125 kcm:
* ---------
* 3. szabadedzés:
*1. Nicolas Terol (spanyol, Aprilia) 2:15.030 p
2. Maverick Vinales (spanyol, Aprilia) 2:15.636
3. Efren Vazquez (spanyol, Derbi) 2:16.021
*...28. Sebestyén Péter (KTM) 2:21.654

* * pénteken:
* * 1. szabadedzés:
*1. Johann Zarco (francia, Derbi) 2:16.579 p 
2. Terol 2:16.619 
3. Sergio Gadea (spanyol, Aprilia) 2:17.038
...24. Sebestyén 2:21.816

* 2. szabadedzés:
*1. Zarco 2:34.174 p
2. Danny Webb (brit, Mahindra) 2:36.956
3. Jonas Folger (német, Aprilia) 2:37.554

* Sebestyént nem rangsorolták, de 2:45.065-tel a 24. legjobb időt motorozta.
* 
* a további program:
szombat:
*​*
**125 kcm:
időmérő 14 ó* 

*vasárnap:
futamok:* 
*Moto2 12:15 ó, MotoGP 14 ó, 125 kcm 15:30 ó

*​*
*​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038874&rnd_val=91069380286"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER><CENTER>XLsport </CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 12)

*Salakmotoros Eb-selejtező - Mindkét magyar továbbjutott*
2011. 06. 12. 05.52 

 <RIGHT> 



*


Mindkét magyar versenyző, Tabaka József és Benkő Roland is továbbjutott a romániai Brailában rendezett salakmotoros egyéni Európa-bajnoki selejtezőn.
*​*
*
Tabaka, aki április 25-én szenvedett kulcscsonttörést, a sérülése után első versenyén 11 pontot szerzett, így külön futamon vehetett részt a harmadik helyért, amelyet végül megnyert a cseh Hynek Stichauer ellen. 
A mindössze 16 esztendős, junior korú Benkő kilenc ponttal zárt, ez a nyolcadik hely megszerzését és egyben kvalifikációt jelentette.

_* A viadalt a lengyel Tomasz Gapinski nyerte a szlovén Matija Duh előtt. *_

*Az Eb-középdöntőt augusztus 6-án rendezik a lengyelországi Opoléban.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 14)

*Képek - Magyar lány a TOP10-ben, férfiak között*
2011. 06. 14. 07.16 

<RIGHT> 




*Kilenc ország 29 férfi versenyzője között, Kovács Niki egyedüli nőként a 10. helyen végzett múlt vasárnap az Alpok-Adria Bajnokság Pannónia-ringen megrendezett futamán a Superstock600-as kategóriában. A magyar lány teljesítményéről az ellenfelek és az egész depó elismerően nyilatkozott miközben állukat próbálták összeszedni a földről.*​*​*És ha tudták volna az előzményeket…
Két nappal a versenyhétvége kezdete előtt még úgy volt, hiába a hazai helyszín, Niki így sem tud rajthoz állni, ahogy az Brnóban sem sikerült. Az ok egyszerű, de annál szomorúbb: szponzorhiány. Végül egy baráti kölcsön tette lehetővé a részvételt, amit tovább nehezített, hogy Niki sem sokkal korábban hagyott abba egy antibiotikum-kúrát, mivel egy vírus, ellentmondást nem tűrően ledöntötte a lábáról. Hiába volt messze fizikai t

opformájától, mindenképp meg akart mérettetni a színvonalas nemzetközi mezőnyben.
És milyen jól döntött! Már a pénteki edzéseken megfutotta tavalyi legjobb idejét, mely egyben a női csúcsot is jelentette az ostffyasszonyfai pályán.
A második időmérőn ezt közel egy másodperccel sikerült megjavítania, és 2:01.758-as idejével, egyedüli női indulóként a 16. rajthelyre kvalifikálta magát a 29 fős mezőnyben.
A rajtot remekül kapta el, de az első két kanyarban visszaesett néhány pozíciót. Óvatossága érhető volt, hiszen az elmúlt két évben kétszer is rajtbalesetbe keveredett az első körben.
Ezután viszont férfiakat is megszégyenítő menetelésbe kezdett, és körről-körre utasította maga mögé versenytársait, miközben fantasztikus köridőket futott, egyre megjavítva korábbi rekordját.
A 12 körös verseny alatt nyolc helyet jött előre, így tízedikként intette le a kockás zászló a mindösszesen egy kiesőt hozó versenyen.

*Kovács Niki nyilatkozata:* _„Nagyon boldog vagyok! Főként a betegségem után nem számítottam ennyire jó eredményre. Amikor a verseny felénél láttam, hogy 13. vagyok, és az előttem lévő három versenyző egyáltalán nincs behozhatatlan távolságra, még eggyel magasabb fokozatba kapcsoltam. Úgy éreztem, egy ilyen esélyt nem szalaszthatok el, akkor sem, ha már néhány kör után kezdtem kifogyni az erőmből. Összeszorítottam a fogam és csak mentem. És sikerült! Még most sem hiszem el, hogy 2:00.416-os időt sikerült futnom a versenyen, és a körök felében szintén nullás időket motoroztam. Az előzések pedig néha még engem is megleptek. Június 19-én itt, a Pannónia-ringen folytatódik a Magyar Bajnokság. Remélem, sikerül hasonló időket futnom, és akkor nem esélytelen __

__egy jó eredmény a fiúk között sem.”_

A futam után Niki és csapata nem győzte fogadni az elismerő gratulációkat, ami egy ilyen nehéz hétvége után igazi gyógyír a léleknek.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 25)

*Holland Nagydíj - Sebestyén a 27. az időmérőn*


<RIGHT> 



*


A 125 kcm-esek között szereplő Sebestyén Péter a 27. helyet szerezte meg a pénteki időmérő edzésen a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság idei hetedik futamán, az asseni Holland Nagydíjon.
*​*
*
A viadal honlapja szerint a szombati futamon a spanyol Mavrick Vinales indulhat az élről.

*Eredmények:
* * 125 kcm:
időmérő edzés:
**1. Maverick Vinales (spanyol, Aprilia) 1:44.597 perc 
*2. Johann Zarco (francia, Derbi) 1:44.785
3. Sandro Cortese (német, Aprilia) 1:44.787
*...27. Sebestyén Péter (KTM) 1:49.118

* * A további program:
szombat:
futamok: 125 kcm 12 ó, Moto2 13:15 ó, MotoGP 15 ó

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 12)

*Sebestyén Péter a hétvégén Brno-ban versenyez*








*Négyhetes szünet után ezen a hétvégén újra pályára gurulnak a MotoGP 125cc kategória versenyzői. Ezúttal, augusztus 12-14. között a hazai ringnek számító Brno-i Masaryk Circuit, Autodromo Brno ad otthont a szezon immár tizenegyedik versenyhétvégéjének. Az Right Guard Racing motorsport program fiatal versenyzője, Sebestyén Péter ma érkezett a helyszínre.*

Az 1987-ben épült Brno-i ring hossza 5403 méter. 1996-ban átépült. Nyolc jobbos, hat balos kanyar tarkítja, leghosszabb egyenese 636 méter. 1982-ig a város utcáin zajlottak a versenyek, ezután kezdték az új pálya építését, melyet egy természetes medencében valósítottak meg, ezáltal kiváló rálátás nyílik a pályára szinte mindenhonnan. A dombok, az é les és gyors kanyarok igencsak próbára teszik mind a versenyzők, mind pedig a technikusok tehetségét, szoros küzdelemre ösztönzi a pilótákat.
Peti a mai nap délelőttjén még látogatást tett sportpszichológusánál, Dr. Vura Mártánál, aki időről időre hasznos tanácsokkal látja el a 17 éves versenyzőt, hogy minél kiegyensúlyozottabban tudjon versenyezni. Ezután kiutazott Csehországba, ahol már vártak a rá a feladatok. Bejárták a pályát és volt egy előzetes megbeszélés is a szerelőkkel. Több szempontból is különleges hétvége ez Peti számára, hiszen rengeteg magyar szurkolóra számítanak, a menedzsmentjéből is jóval többen jelen lehetnek ezen a versenyen, ez mind további motiváció a magyar számára a jó eredmény eléréséhez. 
Sebestyén Péter.: „Nagyon örülök, hogy ilyen közel van Magyarországhoz ez a helyszín, így sokan eljöhetnek, akiknek máskor nincs lehetőségük, akár szurkolók, akár a menedzsment tagjai. Most testk özelből szurkolhatnak majd nekem, és ez sokat számít. Szeretem ezt a ringet, nagyon várom már a hétvégét. Szeretném megemlíteni, hogy nagy tisztelettel gondolok egyik példaképemre, Drapál Jánosra, aki 26 éve augusztus 11-én hunyt el.”

Roberto Favaro: „Hosszú volt ez a négy hét, már nagyon várom a hétvégét. Megragadom az alkalmat, hogy gratuláljak annak, aki megnyerte a két paddock belépőt a facebook.com/sebestyenpeti oldalon!”


*augusztus 12. 13:10 125 cc szabadedzés - élő
augusztus 13. 13:50 125 cc időmérő edzés – élő
augusztus 14. 10:30 125cc a futam – élő*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 12)

*Cseh Nagydíj - Sebestyén 34. a második szabadedzésen*
2011. 08. 12. 14.34 <RIGHT> 





*


Sebestyén Péter 34. lett a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság Cseh Nagydíjának pénteki második szabadedzésén.
*​*
*
A brnói viadal honlapja szerint a 125 kcm-ben érdekelt KTM-es magyar pilóta - aki délelőtt a leggyengébb időt teljesítette a 35 induló közül - ezúttal 2:16.469 perc alatt futott egy kört. A délutáni legjobb a német Sandro Cortese (Aprilia) lett 2:08.762-vel.

* A 125 kcm további programja:
*​*
*
*  szombat:
3. szabadedzés 9:15 ó
időmérő edzés 13 ó *
* 
  vasárnap:
futam 11 ó

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 14)

*Cseh Nagydíj - Sebestyén a 34. helyről rajtolhat*





*


A 125 kcm-esek között szereplő Sebestyén Péter a 34. időt érte el a szombati időmérő edzésen a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság Cseh Nagydíján.

*​*
*A viadal honlapja szerint a vb-pontversenyben vezető spanyol Nicolas Terol rajtolhat az élről a vasárnapi futamon. Mögötte a francia Johann Zarco és a német Sandro Cortese végeztek a második, illetve a harmadik helyen.

* Eredmények: 
** 125 kcm:
időmérő edzés:
**1. Nicolas Terol (spanyol, Aprilia) 2:08.118 perc
2. Johann Zarco (francia, Derbi) 2:08.503
3. Sandro Cortese (német, Aprilia) 2:08.638
*_...34. Sebestyén Péter (KTM) 2:16.447

_ *A további program:
 vasárnap:
 futamok:*

*  125 kcm 11 ó, *
* Moto2 12:15 ó, *
* MotoGP 14 ó

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 14)

*Sándorfalva: A "Szelid Motorosok" felvonultak*
2011. 08. 14. 12.10 

 <RIGHT> 
*Sándorfalván, a II. Sándorfalvi Motoros Találkozó fináléjában került sor arra a nagyszabású motoros felvonulásra, amit a Déli Blokk Motoros Egyesület szervezett.*

<iframe width="240" height="175" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/DG4_GRJFCUM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 16)

*Extrém Motorsport Fesztivál Győrben*
2011. 08. 16. 05.58

 <RIGHT> 






*Augusztus 19-21-én, Győrben rendezik a háromnapos Extrém Motorsport Fesztivált, ahol mindhárom napon jelen lesz a 2011-es GP3 sorozat egyetlen magyar indulója, Kiss Pál Tamás is, valamint egy napra a Gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság 125cc kategóriájában versenyző Sebestyén Péter is ellátogat a helyszínre.*

A hétvégén felbőgnek a motorok Győr utcáin, ahol idén újra megrendezésre kerül az Extrém Motorsport Fesztivál, nemzetközi utcai gokartversennyel, az ETO Park több mint 2000 férőhelyes parkolójának egy szakaszán, valamint a környező utcákban, ahol izgalmas utcai gokart pályát építettek ki. A pálya 1118 méter hosszú, 8-14 méter széles, és rengeteg előzési ponttal teszi izgalmassá a versenyt.
A Magyar Nemzeti Bajnokságon és nemzetközi gokart futamon 8 nemzet közel 150 pilótája mérkőzik meg összesen 10 kategóriában, a 7 éves gyerekektől egészen a mesterekig. 
Az extrém hétvégén jelen lesz Ben Cooper, a 2008-as Rotax Világbajnokság angol királya, valamint a Right Guard Racing motorsport program kiváló versenyzői, a GP3 sorozatban induló Kiss Pál Tamás, valamint a MotoGP 125cc kategóriájában versenyző Sebestyén Péter is. 
A rendezvény meghatározó szerepet töltött és tölt be az itt élők életében, az 1980-as években Győr utcai gokart versenyével egyedülálló volt Európában. 
A Magyar Autósportért Alapítvány az Extrém Motorsport Fesztivállal újra testközelbe hozza a technikai sportokat, hogy újra kiemelkedő teljesítmények születhessenek. 

_*A háromnapos rendezvényen sok látnivaló lesz, hiszen kiállításra kerül David Coulthard 2008-as Red Bull F1 autója Nintendo szimulátorokkal, az újdonságnak számító GPS Trophy-n utcai terepjárók versenyeznek a kapott koordináták szerint, valamint megtekinthetik Roger Moore híres Aston Martinját is. A celebfutamokon playmate-ek és sportriporterek fogják kezükbe a kormányt, versenyeznek majd többek között Czollner Gyula és Szujó Zoltán népszerű szakkommentátorok is.*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 17)

*Kiss Pál Tamás újra gokartba ül!*
2011. 08. 17. 08.26


 <RIGHT> 
*A Right Guard Racing motorsport program kiváló versenyzője visszatér a gokartok világába! A lelkes GP3-as szurkolóknak azonban aggodalomra semmi okuk, a visszatérés csak egy hétvége erejéig tart, hiszen augusztus 19-21. között a győri Extrém Motorsport Fesztiválon Tomi nem csupán jelenlétével, de versenyzésével is megörvendezteti a látogatókat.*


A hétvégi rendezvényen rengeteg kategóriában mérettetik meg magukat a versenyzők a kisgyerekektől egészen a profikig. Kiss Pál Tamás Rotax Max kategóriában versenyez majd teljes erőbedobással, a szabadedzések pénteki és szombati napon zajlanak, vasárnap az időmérő edzéseké és a futamé a főszerep.







A Right Guard Racing motorsport program másik fiatal tehetsége, a 17 éves Sebestyén Péter, motorversenyző is vendégeskedik majd a négykerekűek világában, hiszen ő a vasárnap megrendezésre kerülő celebfutamon indul. 

Tomi egyébként még 8 évesen kezdett gokartozni, 9 évesen pedig a Magyar Junior Gokartbajnokság legfiatalabb versenyzőjeként már a dobogóról integetett szüleinek. 2004 év végén már kivívta a Magyar Intercontinental-A Junior Gokartbajnokság bajnoki címét, valamint részt vett az Európa Bajnokság döntőjében, amiért megválasztották az év gokartversenyzőjévé. Ezeket a címeket a következő évben ugyancsak ő nyerte el, kiegészítve a szlovák bajnokság második és a cseh bajnokság harmadik helyével.

Miután Tamás tarolt a junior díjkiosztókon, 2006-ban már a felnőttek között rótta a köröket, év végén pedig felállhatott a dobogó harmadik fokára, a német gokartbajnokságban pedig 13. helyezett lett. 16 éves korában megnyerte a Magyar Rotax-Max Bajnokságot, amivel egyenes út vezetett a világbajnoksághoz, ahol a 7. helyen zárt a pilóta. Még ugyanebben az évben a Hungaroringen 3. és 2. helyezést szerzett a Magyar Autósgyorsasági Szakág utolsó versenyén.

*Ezután Tomi nagy léptekkel haladva először a Formula Renault 2.0 kategóriában versenyzett, 2011-től pedig a GP3 sorozatban rója a köröket, most mégis izgatottan várja a hétvégi visszatérést a gokart világába.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 18)

*Az Adrenalin H-Moto Team versenyzője, Győrfi Alen örömmel fogadta el Talmácsi Gábor meghívását a Hungaroringen tartandó Honda-Talmácsi Napra*








*Úgy tűnik, a magyar motorsport legjobbjai ismét példamutató összefogásukról adnak tanúbizonyságot. *

Az augusztus 20-i, Hungaroringen rendezendő Honda-Talmácsi Napon annyi év után ismét egy pályán fog száguldani 2007 két bajnoka: a 125-sök között világbajnoki címet nyert Talmácsi Gábor és ugyanebben a kategóriában Európa-bajnoki címet szerző Győrfi Alen.
A magyar motorsport újabb nagy napjára kerül sor augusztus 20-án a Hungaroringen, ahol délelőtt 10 és délután 15 óra között kerül megrendezésre a Honda-Talmácsi Nap.
A gyorsasági motorsport egyetlen magyar világbajnoka, Talmácsi Gábor olyan motorosokat hívott el a rendezvényre, mint a legutóbb Brno-ban futamot nyert Andrea Iannonét (Moto 2), a 125-sök között második Johann Zarcot, vagy a Superbike világbajnokság betétfutamán induló ifjabb Tóth Imrét és Németh Balázst (Supersport 600), vagy a cseh ringen pontszerzőként záró Kispataki Viktort (Superbike). Ez a veretes névsor most kiegészült Győrfi Alennel, aki ebben az évben a Superstock 1000-es bajnokságban versenyez.

*„Nagyon örülök és megtisztelőnek tartom, hogy Gábor gondolt rám, hisz annak idején, 2007-ben történelmet írtunk a 125-ös kategóriában: ő világbajnok lett, míg én az Európa-bajnoki címet szereztem meg. Annyi év után jó lesz megint egy pályán motoroznunk, még akkor is, ha ezt csak egy bemutató keretein belül tehetjük meg. *
*Ráadásul a sportág szinte teljes hazai élmezőnye jelen lesz, és erre az összefogásra régen volt példa. Remélem, a motorsportot kedvelők közül minél többen látogatnak ki a Hungaroringre szombaton” *– jelentette ki az Adrenalin H-Moto Team 21 éves pilótája, aki a rendezvényre versenymotorjával, egy ezres Hondával érkezik.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 20)

*Turán Friciék fordulatos napja*








*Fordulatos nap volt, annyi szent! A Turán Frigyes, Zsiros Gábor kettős korán reggel megjárta a poklot, a délutánja azonban már egész jól sikerült a német világbajnoki futam első napján, amelynek végén a Synergon Turán Motorsport párosa a Super2000-es kategória hetedik helyéről várja a folytatást.*

S hogy mi történt? Az első gyorsasági szakaszon hibáztak. Pedig aki ismeri őket, az pontosan tudja, hogy ez egyáltalán nem szokásuk. 
„Egy jobb hatos visszafordítóhoz érkeztünk meg relatíve nagy tempóval – utóbb kiderült, valamivel gyorsabban, mint kellett volna. Az autó megtolta az elejét, lecsúsztunk az út mellé és a Ford felült egy földkupacra. Még szerencse, hogy voltak ott magyar drukkerek, akik azonnal odarohantak és leemeltek minket, mert a németek gyakorlatilag karba tett kézzel nézték az egészet. Négy és fél percig tartott a mutatvány, úgyhogy eléggé elkenődtünk...” – vallotta be Frici.

Aki sportolt, látott már sportversenyt, vagy egyáltalán van egy kis beleérző képessége, gondolhatja, milyen lelkiállapotban volt a magyar páros a történtek után, s hogy honnan kellett visszajönnie a meccsbe. De visszajött!
„Kellett hozzá egy gyorsasági szakasz, hogy túltegyük magunkat a történteken, de azután azt mondtuk magunknak, hogy nagyon sok van még hátra a versenyből, bármi megtörténhet. És meg is történt. A második körben már minden jól működött, a gumiválasztásunk is jobban sikerült és az autó is jól viselkedett. Ha nem lett volna az a négy és fél perc... De most már mindegy, küzdenünk kell tovább!” – mondta határozottan Turán Frigyes, akinek egyébként tetszenek a német pályák.

A Ford Fiesta jobb oldali ülését elfoglaló Zsiros Gábor is megerősítette, elégé változatos napjuk volt – navigátor szempontból is.* „A keskeny aszfaltcsíkon gyorsan elfogytak a méterek, úgyhogy becsúszott egy apró baki, de nem lett belőle gond. Abból a szempontból is nehéz volt a nap, hogy elég gyakran leütött az autó alja, ami nem esett jól a derekamnak. De hát ilyen az autóverseny! És még a helyezésünk is javulhat, hiszen nagyon hosszú ez a verseny...”* – mondta Zsiros Gábor.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 21)

*Turán Friciék dobogós helyen!*








*A Turán Frigyes, Zsiros Gábor kettős a hetedikről a szenzációs harmadik helyre küzdötte fel magát a német világbajnoki futam második versenynapján a Super2000-es kategóriában!*

A csütörtöki teszt után bíztak benne, hogy dobogóra állhatnak. Az első nap után úgy gondolták, esélyük sincs rá, ugyanis túl gyorsan értek egy hajtűkanyarba és fennakadtak egy buckán. A magyar szurkolók tették vissza őket az útra, de négy és fél percet veszítettek. Nagyon mélyről kellett visszakapaszkodnia a Synergon Turán Motorsport kettősének, de megtette. 
„Harmadikok vagyunk és ez nagyon nagy dolog – örvendezett Turán Frigyes a szervizparkba menet. – Pedig nem kockáztattunk – nem volt értelme –, kilencven-kilencvenöt százalékon autóztunk, próbáltuk kímélni a Ford Fiestát. Az utolsó gyorsaságin aztán akadt egy kis gondunk, konkrétan elment a kormányszervó, ami nélkül elég szenvedős volt a harmincöt kilométer, de arra gondoltam, ha beledöglök is ki kell bírnom, hiszen harmadikok vagyunk!”
No igen, és ha okosan autóznak, könnyedén meg is tarthatják, hiszen több mint öt perccel vezetnek Hänninen előtt. Persze, a „könnyedén” a rali-világbajnokság esetében azért nem gyakran használt jelző. Turán Friciék így nem ereszthetnek le. A pilóta azt mondja, ugyanazzal a taktikával mennek mint eddig: okosan. 
„Egész jó kis verseny ez – navigátor szempontból egy kicsit talán még könnyebb is, mint a finn volt, mert ott túl gyorsan jöttek egymásra a jelek. Itt meg elég trükkösek a pályák. Ma az egyik szakaszon az aszfaltról kellett leugratni a murvára, és egy kicsit elnéztük, úgyhogy két méter magasan szálltunk a kukoricás felett. De szerencsére más is járt már arra, így nem volt probléma. Földet értünk és mentünk tovább. Az utolsó szakaszon azonban nem cseréltem volna Fricivel, nehéz dolga volt szervó nélkül, de végig biztattam és megcsináltuk!” – mondta Zsiros Gábor.
S ha a vasárnapi öt gyorsaságit is csak így „megcsinálják”, akkor...

*De ne igyunk előre a medve bőrére!*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 22)

*Turán Frigyes és Zsiros Gábor a vb-dobogón!*


*



*


*A Synergon Turán Motorsport kettőse elképesztő menetelést követően a dobogón ünnepelt a Német Rally zárónapján! Ez az első és legfontosabb tény a világbajnokság kilencedik futamával kapcsolatban magyar szempontból – más kérdés, hogy az SWRC kategória harmadik helyéig vezető út egyáltalán nem volt sima.*


_„Noha csak öt gyorsaságit rendeztek vasárnap, számunkra nehezen kezdődött – mondta a Ford Fiesta S2000-est terelgető Turán Frici. – Az első szakaszon előjött ugyanaz a szervógond, mint előző nap, és bár nem volt tartós, egy kicsit megzavart minket, még a második gyorsaságin sem voltunk igazán koncentráltak. A második körre aztán megérkezett az eső is, ami azért volt érdekes, mert ezzel az autóval nem mentünk még nedves aszfalton, úgyhogy nem tudtuk, miként viselkedik majd. Akadt egy kis kuplungproblémánk is, de ettől függetlenül teljesítettük a feladatot, amit kaptunk: okos versenyzéssel a harmadik helyen célba vittük a Ford Fiestát és értékes pontokkal gazdagodtunk.”_

*NÉMET RALI, A VB 9. FUTAMA
Az SWRC kategória végeredménye:*
* 
1. Tanak, Sikk (észt, Ford Fiesta S2000) 3:46:04.8 
**2. Al Attiyah, Bernacchini (katari, olasz, Ford Fiesta S2000) 5:38.6 perc hátrány 
3. Turán, Zsiros (magyar, Synergon Turán Motorsport, Ford Fiesta S2000) 8:03.3 perc hátrány*


*A vb állása:*
* 
1. Hänninen, Markkula (finn, Škoda Fabia S2000) 98 pont 
2. Tanak, Sikk (észt, Ford Fiesta S2000) 80 pont 
3. Prokop, Tomanek (cseh, Ford Fiesta S2000) 76 pont
...
7. Turán Frigyes, Zsiros Gábor 46 pont*​ 


*Autókrossz Eb - Kárai Tamás második lett Nyirádon*
2011. 08. 22. 06.36​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Kárai Tamás a cseh Vaclav Fejfar mögött a második helyen végzett, s ezzel megőrizte első helyét az Európa-bajnoki értékelésben a Nyirádon rendezett autókrossz Európa-bajnokság vasárnapi záró napján, a karosszériás autók mezőnyében.*​ 

A harmadik a tavalyi győztes litván Paulius Pleskovas lett, míg Révész Tamás a nyolcadik, Lajos Gyula a kilencedik, Emődi János a 14., Pallag-Bozsák Csaba a 16. pozícióban zárt.
A Buggy 1600 kategóriában a cseh Vit Nosalek végzett az élen, a francia és a szintén cseh Oliver Dufour és Matyas Zeman előtt. Ábrahám Károly az ötödik, Szabó Krisztián a tizedik, Radák Attila a 15., Brezovszki Sándor a 23., Klenáncz József pedig a 26. helyet szerezte meg.​ 
*Eredmények:*
*Touring Autocross:*
-------------------
*1. Vaclav Fejfar (cseh)*
*2. Kárai Tamás *
3. Paulius Pleskovas (litván)
*...8. Révész Tamás *
_*9. Lajos Gyula *_
_*...14. Emődi János *_
_*...16. Pallag-Bozsák Csaba*_​ 
*Buggy 1600:*
-----------
*1. Vit Nosalek (cseh)*
2. Oliver Dufour (francia)
3. Matyas Zeman (cseh)
*...5. Ábrahám Károly*
_*...10. Szabó Krisztián *_
_*...15. Radák Attila *_
_*...23. Brezovszki Sándor *_
_*...26. Klenáncz József*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 26)

*Irány Amerika!*








*A hétvégén újra pályára gurulnak a MotoGP 125cc kategória versenyzői, ezúttal a távoli Indianapolis ad otthont a versenyhétvégének. A Right Guard Racing motorsport program fiatal versenyzője, Sebestyén Péter már a helyszínen készül a holnapi szabadedzésekre.*

A Indianapolis Nagydíjat az Indianapolis Motor Speedway-en, Speedwayben rendezik, amely egy külvárosa az USA-beli Indianapolisnak. A pálya 1909-ben épült. Befogadóképességét tekintve ez a világ legnagyobb ilyen jellegű sportlétesítménye 275.000 db állandó ülőhellyel, valamint további mintegy 400.000, a földön kialakítható ülőhellyel. A Motor Speedway két és fél mérföld, azaz 4216 m hosszú, sajátos alakja van, méretei szinte megépítése óta változatlanok. Tíz bal és hat jobb kanyar tarkítja, leghossza bb egyenese 872 m. A ring motorerőt, technikás vezetést és jól eltalált beállításokat is igényel. A pálya beceneve „Téglagyár”, hiszen biztonságának növelése érdekében a megemelt kerítésbe mintegy 3,2 millió téglát építettek be. 
Peti életében először fog ezen a ringen motorozni. A mai nap délelőttjén a pályabejárásé és a mérnökkel, valamint a szerelőkkel való immár szokásos megbeszélésé a főszerep.

*Sebestyén Péter.: "Tegnapelőtt érkeztünk meg Amerikába. Nagyon jól érzem magam, szuper hely. Remélem ugyanilyen jól fog folytatódni a hétvége is. Továbbra is keményen dolgoznunk, és küzdünk, hogy egy jó eredménnyel koronázzuk meg az első amerikai látogatásom.” *

Roberto Favaro, menedzser: „Sokan, régóta kergetik az amerikai álmot. Az én álmom erre a hétvégére az, hogy Petit boldognak lássam, és h ogy a maximumot tudja nyújtani, reméljük a technika ezúttal nem szól közbe.”

*Edzések... és a futam...*

*augusztus 26. 19:10 125 cc szabadedzés*
*augusztus 27. 18:55 125 cc időmérő edzés *

*augusztus 28. 16:55 125cc a futam *​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 28)

*Kiss Pál Tamás a 14. helyen ért célba Belgiumban *
2011. 08. 28. 17.16 

 <RIGHT> 






*Felhős idő fogadta a Belga Nagydíj pilótáit a SPA ringen, de az eső ezúttal nem esett. A Right Guard Racing motorsport program versenyzője izgalmas verseny után a 14. helyen végzett.*

Minden csapat a slick gumikat választotta a futamra, hiszen száraz volt az idő, ám amikor kimentek a pilóták a boxutcából bizony látszott, hogy a pálya egyes részein vizes volt az aszfalt. Tomi autójának beállításain elég jelentős változtatásokat végeztek tegnaphoz képest. A rajt – ezúttal száraz aszfalton - ismét jól sikerült, 4-5 helyet azonnal fel tudott jönni. A pályán lévő vízfoltok igen nehézkessé tették a helyezkedéseket, de az első két körben már nagyon jó helyen autózott a Tech 1 Racing magyar versenyzője. Ezután sajnos egy vízfolton megcsúszott, ki ment a bukótérbe, ahonnan ugyan visszajött, azonban veszített négy-öt helyet. Ettől kezdve szinte végig nagy csatározás ment a középmezőnyben. Tomi próbált előrébb kerülni, de 4-5 kör után érezte, hogy az autó nem fordul jól a kanyarokban, az első gumik nagyon elkoptak, a hátsók pedig szokatlanul épek maradtak. Hiába érte utol az előtte autózókat, nem tudta megelőzni az autó alulkormányozottsága miatt, végül a 14. helyen ért célba.

*Kiss Pál Tamás*: _„Azt gondolom, hogy nem rajtam múlt a hétvége, én mindent megtettem, de egyre jobban az látszik, hogy akármennyire koncentrálok, nem tudunk az első 10-ben lenni. Az az érzésem, hogy a többi csapat elment mellettünk a beállítások tekintetében, hiszen már nem tized másodperces hátrányról beszélünk, hanem másodpercekről. Pozitívumként értékelem, hogy a rajtok jól sikerültek, és ezzel az autóval is relatíve sokat tudtam előzni.”
_​_
_​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*"Hang-versenyző" ralliautók és közösségi hangakció Pécsett*
2011. 08. 30. 17.54

 <RIGHT> 






*Különleges, műfajában egyedülálló produkcióval lepi meg Pécs szeptember 9-én az IRC Mecsek Rallye alkalmából a városra figyelő közönséget: a Pannon Filharmonikusok újonnan kinevezett vezető karmestere, Bogányi Tibor több mint száz versenyautóra és rézfúvósokra írt performancát adja elő élőben, a Széchenyi téren*

Az idei, immár 45. Mecsek Rallye önmagában is Pécsre irányítja a hazai és a nemzetközi érdeklődést, mert Magyarországon először kerül megrendezésre a nemzetközi mezőny klasszisait felvonultató IRC-futam, amely a Eurosport közvetítése és a Pécsre várható több mint 100 ezres közönség miatt az év egyik legfontosabb, nemzeközi jelentőségű magyar sporteseménye lesz. 
Tavalyi Európa Kulturális Fővárosa címét továbbörökítve Pécs arra keresett megoldást, miként köthető össze a városban évtizedes hagyományokkal rendelkező autósport a művészettel, hogy miként szólíthat meg méltóképp országot-világot a „Kultúra Városa” szlogen szellemében. Bogányi Tibor, a Pannon Filharmonikusok Skandináviából érkezett, magyar származású vezető karmestere számára inspiráló volt a lehetőség: a világon még sohasem szólalt meg komponált módon több mint száz versenyautó-kürt, még sohasem ültek autóversenyzők mellett zenei itinert tartva zenei navigátorok, tehát a város egy egészen egyedi, sosem hallott-látott attrakcióval bizonyíthatja ismét, hogy Pécs különleges, s hogy itt mindig történik valami, ami sehol máshol a világon. 
Bogányi Tibor másfél perces ötletét szeptember 9-én, délután 15 óra 15 perckor adják elő a Széchenyi téren a Pannon Filharmonikusok rézfúvós művészeiből alakult alkalmi együttes, a téren felsorakozó ralliautók kürtjein az IRC Rallye nemzetközi mezőnyének versenyzői, akiket a város muzsikusai navigálnak a zenei megszólalás közben. Az „autókürthangverseny” záró akkordjába az egész város beszállhat: a rádiós közvetítésnek hála a mű elhangzását követően jelet kapnak a pécsi tömegközlekedés buszvezetői, a taxisok és a közös hangversenyzésre nyitott pécsi autósok és motorosok, hogy együtt kürtöljék világgá Pécs névadó, mágikus számát, az ötöst, ezzel a közösségi akcióval demonstrálva a városban rejlő összetartást és összetartozást.

*A kürthangverseny lecsengése után az IRC-Rallye versenyautói lassú rajttal vonulnak el a Széchenyi térről, a tervek szerint az oszlopmenetet a „safety car”-ban maga a zeneszerző-karmester Bogányi Tibor vezeti végig a városon. A páratlan zenei prudukciót követő hétvége Pécsett a nemzetközi rallisporté, nem mellékesen ezen a futamon dől el a magyar OB sorrendje.
*​*
*​*Alpok-Adria Bajnokság Rijeka: Kispataki második SBK-ban, a bajnokságot harmadikként zárja *
2011. 08. 30. 17.29

 <RIGHT> 
_*



*_


*A horvát pályán futotta utolsó fordulóját a nemzetközi bajnokság. Viktor túl egy izgalmas hétvégén, dobogós az év végi elszámolásban, holott kilenc fordulóból mindössze négyen vett részt. *


A csapat természetesen dobogós célokkal, a bajnoki pontállásból kihozható legjobb eredmény reményében és nem utolsó sorban tapasztalatszerzés miatt utazott ki. Továbbá nem elhanyagolható hogy a brnoi WSBK forduló óta nem volt pályán a Prop-tech Honda. 
A pénteki szabadedzéseken több beállítást és gumit próbált ki Kispataki. Az első edzést 1.31, a napot 1.29-es köridővel zárta. 
Szombaton az első időmérőn 3 tizedes hátránnyal a szlovén Marko Jerman mögött a második helyet szerezte meg a magyar. Az edzés pikantériája hogy Viktor kormányára szerelt köridőmérő 1.28-at mutatott, így kissé csalódott a hivatalos időeredmények láttán. 
A második időmérőre a hőmérséklet 35 fok fölé emelkedett, így a korábbi teljesítményeken javítani kis eséllyel lehetett. Ennek megfelelően Jerman pályára se lépett, Kispataki pedig használt abroncsokkal a beállítások finomításán dolgozott. Elsőként zárta a mért edzést, de reggeli idején nem javítva megmaradt második helye a rajtrácson. A bajnoki pontállás miatt kiemelt figyelmet érdemlő többszörös cseh bajnok Michael Filla az ötödik startpozíciót szerezte meg. 
Vasárnap a rajtnál meglepően sokáig égett a piros lámpa. A versenyzőket ez némiképp be is zavarta: Berto Camlek beugrott, majd pár méterrel később lelassított, Viktor Őt követve elindult, de hamar lefékezett. A zavaró eseményeknek köszönhetően Kispataki a hatodik helyen fordult az első kanyarban, de a pálya felénél már a második helyen jött, ahol is piros zászlóval jelezték, új rajt következik. 
A második rajt kiugrásmentesen zajlott. A piros-ezüst Honda ötödikként érkezett az első féktávra, harmadikként jött a kör végén és másodikként láthattuk következőre a célegyenesben. Viktor előnyét a pályacsúcsot jegyző Camlekkel szemben folyamatosan növelte de sajnos e közben az élen motorozó Jermanhoz nem sikerült közelebb kerülnie. A pontverseny szempontjából érdekes Filla jelentős hátránnyal Viktor mögött motorozott, mikor motorhiba miatt a verseny feladására kényszerült. 
Kispataki Viktor: „Izgalmas hétvégén vagyunk túl, jó volt újra Rijekában motorozni. Sajnálom, hogy nem jött össze a 28-as köridő és a pálya specialistája, Jerman megelőzése. Az Alpok-Adria Bajnokság harmadik helye azonban megvan, ami köszönhető a csapat kiegyensúlyozott teljesítményének. A többiek idén többször hibáztak, így nem jelentett akkor hátrányt, hogy öt fordulót is kihagytunk.”


_*Az alakulat következő megmérettetése szeptember 10-én a Hungaroringen lesz, ahol a Magyar Bajnokság negyedik fordulója kerül megrendezésre. *_​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Győrfi Alen: "Bízom abban, hogy átmentem a német futamra a silverstone-i formám"*









*A hétvégén folytatódik a legendás Nürburgringen a Superbike világbajnokság, melynek keretein belül ismét rajthoz áll Győrfi Alen a Superstock 1000-es sorozatban. Az Adrenalin H-Moto Team versenyzője még érzi ugyan a brnói bukása óta fájó derekát, ám állítja, ez nem fogja hátráltatni abban, hogy megismételje a Silverstone-ban nyújtott teljesítményét, amikor tíz helyet jött előre a futam alatt. Alen „főpróbája” nem sikerült: ahányszor az Xbox-on nekivágott egy versenytávnak, mindig esés lett a vége.*

A motorsport egyik legendás pályáján, a Nürburgringen tér vissza az öthetes nyári szünetet követően a Superbike világbajnokság mezőnye. A Superstock 1000-es sorozatban induló Győrfi Alen számára igencsak jól jött a pihenés.
„Már Silverstone-ban is csak fájdalomcsillapítókkal tudtam a motoron maradni, mert a brnói esést követően nem jött rendbe a derekam. Az azóta elvégzett rehabilitációs torna hatására sokat javult a helyzet, már a cipőmet is képes vagyok egyedül felvenni és bekötni. Ráadásul több olyan rendezvényen is részt vehettem, ahol megtapasztaltam, hogy a motorsport iránt elkötelezett emberek mennyire bíznak bennem, és ez hihetetlen erőt ad a folytatáshoz” – árulta el a 21 éves motoros.
Az Adrenalin H-Moto Team versenyzője ráadásul ismét egy olyan pályán próbálja megszerezni első bajnoki pontjait, amelyen még egyetlen métert sem tett meg. Azaz, dehogyisnem.
„Ennyit még sosem töltöttem el az Xboxom társaságában, ugyanis a Nürburgring vonalvezetését legalább a superbike-os videojátékkal memorizálni akartam. Nos, az edzések nagyon jól mentek, a pálya immár nem teljesen ismeretlen számomra, ám nem titkolom, ahányszor nekivágtam egy verseny szimulációnak, mindig bukás lett a vége. Erre szokták mondani, ha a főpróba nem sikerül, majd az előadás annál jobban fog. Bízom abban, hogy sikerül átmentenem a silverstone-i formám, és ígérem, 150 százalékot fogok teljesíteni az előttem álló hétvégén” – fogalmazott Győrfi Alen.
Az Adrenalin H-Moto Team csapatfőnöke, Kelemen Krisztián is bízik versenyzőjében, és abban reménykedik, az idei szezonban végre egyszer már az időmérőn is sikerül a legjobb húszban végeznie Alennek.
„Ha ez meglesz, akkor biztos vagyok abban, hogy az idei esztendő legjobb eredményét produkáljuk majd a Nürburgringen” – jelentette ki a menedzser, aki elárulta, a mostani versenyhétvégével elkezdődik a 2011-es bajnokság utolsó szakasza, amikor már a jövő év is egyre gyakrabban kerül szóba. – „Az eddigi tárgyalások egyértelműen azt bizonyítják, hogy 2012-ben is hasonlóan biztos anyagi háttérrel vághatunk majd neki a bajnokságnak. Hogy csak Alennel, vagy esetleg egy másik magyar versenyzővel kiegészülve, még nem tudom. Egy biztos, az idei tanuló évet követően jövőre már a középmezőny eleje lesz a minimális célunk” – árulta el Kelemen Krisztián.

*A hétvégi Superstock 1000-es nürburgringi futam menetrendje*​*​Szeptember 2., péntek
08.30-10.30: a motorok technikai átvétele
10.45-11.15: szabadedzés
14.45-15.15: az 1. időmérő edzés​*

*Szeptember 3., szombat
09.00-09.30: szabadedzés
17.05-17.35: a 2. időmérő edzés*

*Szeptember 4., vasárnap
09.00-09.10: warm up
10.30: a verseny (12 kör, 61.65 km) *

*A bajnokság állása (Superstock 1000)*​*​1. . Davide Giugliano (olasz, Althea Racing, Ducati 1098R) 115 pont, 
2. Lorenzo Zanetti (olasz, BMW Motorrad, BMW S1000 RR) 104 pont, 
3. Danilo Petrucci (olasz, Barni Racing Team, Ducati 1098R) 94, pont, 
4. Sylvain Barrier (francia, BMW Motorrad, BMW S1000 RR) 65 pont, ... 
Győrfi Alen (magyar, Adrenalin H-Moto Team, Honda CBR 1000RR) még nem szerzett pontot.​*
*Mit kell tudni a nürburgringi pályáról?
A pálya neve: Nürburgring
A pálya becenevei: A-ring, vagy „a zöld pokol”
Egy kör hossza: 5.137 km
Pole pozíció: baloldal
Kanyarok száma: 17 (6 balos, 11 jobbos)*​*​​*A Nürburgring a világ egyik legismertebb versenypályája, amely a németországi Eifel-hegyek közt fekszik. Az eredeti pálya (Nordschleife) a középkori vár, Nürburg körül fut. A pálya. A pálya 3 részből áll: egyik a Nordschleife, a régi legendás pálya, a másik a Südschleife, ami ma romokban hever, a harmadik a mostani pálya.
A pályát 1925-ben kezdeték építeni és 1927 tavaszára készült el. Akkor a teljes hossza 28,8 km volt. A Nordschleifén történt Niki Lauda ismert balesete 1976-ban, és ez volt az utolsó verseny az eredeti nyomvonalon. Ezután átépíttették egy részét, amelyből a mostani pálya lett. Az új szakasz 1984-re készült el. 2002-ben átépítették a célegyenes utáni szakaszt, és meghosszabbították a pályát.

*A ring külön érdekessége, hogy bárki felhajthat rá, kibérelheti az aszfaltcsíkot egy kis száguldozásra. Ha valaki egy kört szeretne megtenni, annak 24 eurót kell az élményért fizetni, de lehet 4 kört – 89 euro –, 15 kört – 310 euro – és 25 kört – 470 euro – is menni, sőt éves bérlet is váltható 1350 euróért, míg egy 20 perces autóút a jelenlegi, F1-es pályaszakaszon 38 euro ellenében tehető meg. Sőt, egyedi szolgáltatásként a Ringen Taxi gyakorlott sofőrjei is körbeviszik a vendégeket.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 3)

*Az Adrenalin H-Moto Team motorosa a 26. helyet szerezte meg.*








*Győrfi Alen: „Az időmérő végére éreztem rá a pálya vonalvezetésére”*

A hétvégén a legendás Nürburgring ad otthont a Superbike világbajnokság futamának. A sorozat egyik előszobájának számító Superstock 1000-ban induló Győrfi Alen. Az Adrenalin H-Moto Team versenyzője a délelőtti, esős szabadedzésen a ringgel ismerkedett, míg a délutáni kvalifikáción ráérzett a pálya vonalvezetésére, és egy rövid bokszlátogatást követően két másodpercet javított addigi eredményén. Alen úgy érzi, megtalálták a helyes irányt, és hisz abban, hogy a második időmérőn elérhető lesz a számára a 20. rajtpozíció.
Meglehetősen zord időjárási körülmények között gurulhatott ki Győrfi Alen a nürburgringi pálya aszfaltcsíkjára, hogy megtegye a német ringen az első métereit a Superbike világbajnokság Superstock 1000-es sorozatának első szabadedzésén. Hamar rájött arra, mekkora a különbség, ha valaki élőben, vagy csak videojáték segítségével motorozik végig egy meglehetősen nehéz ringen.
„Az esőben úgy döntöttünk a csapattal együtt, hogy semmit sem kockáztatunk, és kizárólag a pálya vonalvezetésének megismerésére használom fel a délelőtti szabadedzést. Számos, később használható információt sikerült begyűjtenem, ráadásul sok versenytársammal ellentétben, én egyszer sem estem el a vizes aszfalton. Az edzés végére azért többé-kevésbé felszáradt a pálya, ám ekkor sem kockáztattam azért, hogy esetleg pár másodperces javításért egy bukást kockáztassak” – árulta el a 21 éves motoros.
Az Adrenalin H-Moto Team versenyzőjének 2:29.401-es legjobb körideje a 28. helyre volt elég, de a begyűjtött adatok segítségével több állítást is elvégeztek a csapat szerelői a Hondán a délutáni időmérőre. Ám ismét kiderült, nem lehet vizes aszfalton felkészülni a száraz pályán való időmérőre.
„Nagyon nehezen találtam meg száraz körülmények között a ritmust, így ki is kellett jönnöm, hogy megint állítsunk a motoron. Ezeknek a segítségével aztán elkezdtem felgyorsulni, és sikerült a kvalifikáció első feléhez képest két másodpercet javulnom. Azonban az edzésidő lejárt, ám most már tudjuk, merre kell továbblépnünk, hogy a céljainkat elérjük. Ráéreztem a ring vonalvezetésére, így ha szombaton nem esik az eső, biztos, hogy a huszadik hely elérhető lesz számomra a rajtrácson. Bízom abban, hogy egyszer már nekem is lehet szerencsém” – fogalmazott Győrfi Alen, aki 2:05.435-ös idejével a 26. rajtpozícióban várja a folytatást.

*A pénteki, első időmérő edzés végeredménye (Superstock 1000)
1. Davide Giugliano (olasz, Althea Racing, Ducati 1098R) 1:59.998, 2. Danilo Petrucci (olasz, Barni Racing Team, Ducati 1098R) 2:00.029, 3. Sylvain Barrier (francia, BMW Motorrad, BMW S1000 RR) 2:00.489, … 26. Győrfi Alen (magyar, Adrenalin H-Moto Team, Honda CBR 1000RR) 2:05.435.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 8)

*Négy kerékről két kerékre*
2011. 09. 08. 04.31

 <RIGHT> 






*Rendhagyó módon kezdődött az idei tanév a Pető Intézetes gyerekeknek. A délelőtti évnyitó ünnepség után motorosok lepték el az intézet parkolóját. Császár Claudia (újságíró, fotóriporter) ötletének, és annak megvalósításának köszönhetően, közel hatvan mozgásukban korlátozott gyermek élhette át a motorozás élményét 2011. szeptember 5-én motoros társaink révén. *

A nyolc kilométeres motoros felvonuláson olimpikonok, világbajnok sportolók, zenészek és színészek is részt vettek, így a lurkók együtt motorozhattak Kovács Istvánnal (KOKO), Talmácsi Gáborral, Gergely Istvánnal, Kovács Áronnal, Hajas Lászlóval, Szabó Győzővel, Szűcs Sándorral, Tóth Sándorral, Sípos Imrével, Müller Attilával, Uszkó Lászlóval, Molnár Imrével. Bebe, és Kustánczi Lia bár nem motoroznak, de szívesen vállalták, hogy az intézetben maradt gyerekekkel játszanak a Riding Trener-ekkel (motorvezetési szimulátor). A felvonulás a Pető intézettől (BP. XI. Villányi út 67) indult, majd az Alkotás út - Márvány utca – Alagút – Lánc híd – Apáczai Csere János utca – Belgrád rakpart – Szabadság híd – Bartók Béla út – Villányi út útvonalon balesetmentesen haladt végig. A BRFK közlekedés rendészeti főosztályának motoros járőrei segítségüket felajánlva térítésmentesen biztosították az útvonalat, és ugyancsak térítésmentesen ment velük egy mentőmotor is a Mentőmotor Alapítványnak köszönhetően. A Groupama Garancia Biztosító vállalta, hogy az összes utast, sofőrt, és motorkerékpárt térítésmentesen biztosítja erre az eseményre. Az indulás előtt a Honda Safety Hungary egyik oktatója tartott egy kis összefoglalót az utasoknak, és a motorosoknak, miként kell viselkedni egy ilyen speciális helyzetben. A felvonulás időtartama kb ˝ óra volt, de mind a sofőrnek, mind az utasnak egy életre szóló emléket jelentett.
A parkolóba visszaérve Talma még többször ment egy-egy kört a Honda SH 300 I típusú robogójával, mindig más kis utassal a háta mögött. Rengetegen jöttek aláírást kérni tőle, sőt volt olyan kisfiú is, aki a karjára kérte a dedikálást.
Ezután mind a motorosok, mind pedig kis utasaik emléklapot kaptak, és folytatódott a játék a Honda Hungary és a Shox motoros áruház jóvoltából kapott riding trenereken, melyek legügyesebbjei a három szponzor által készített ajándékcsomagokat vehették át.


*Talmácsi Gábor: 
Jó érzés volt egy ilyen nemes kezdeményezésben részt venni és látni a gyerekek arcán a mosolyt, a szemükben a csillogást, amikor motorra ülhettek. Azt gondolom, hogy ez az esemény is jól mutatja, hogy sokszor nem kell nagyon nagy dolog ahhoz, hogy valóra váltsunk álmokat, melyek egy életre szóló emlékek lesznek. Ezek a gyerekek igazi kis hősök, akik ezzel a motorozással egy kicsit kiszakadhattak a megszokott hétköznapokból. Az én kis utasom, Niki is nagyon élvezte a kétkeréken történő utazást és számomra is felejthetetlen élmény marad ez a motoros felvonulás.* 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Kiss Pál Tamás - A szezon utolsó GP3 versenyhétvégéje Monzában*
2011. 09. 09. 07.31

 <RIGHT> 






*Szeptember 9-11. között Monzában kerül sor a GP3 versenysorozat utolsó hivatalos versenyhétvégéjére. A Right Guard Racing motorsport program versenyzője már a helyszínen ismerkedik a pályával.
*​*
*
Az Olasz Nagydíjat Észak-Olaszországban, a Milánó közelében fekvő Autodromo Nazionale Monza aszfaltcsíkján rendezik. A pályát 1922-ben építették és többek között arról is híres, hogy a hosszú, egyenes szakaszok miatt a körök nagy részében teljes gázzal haladnak a pilóták, így nagy átlagsebességet érnek el. A pálya hossza 5,8 kilométer, de csupán 10 kanyar található rajta, ami szintén a hosszú egyenes szakaszok hangsúlyát jelzi. Egy igazán jó köridőhöz a pilótáknak minden kanyarban és sikánban a lehető legjobbat kell kihozniuk magukból. Szükség van a pontosságra, de a merészségre is, a hosszú egyenesekben továbbá elengedhetetlen az autó teljesítménye is. A monzai versenyek hangulata mindig különleges, úgy is nevezik a helyszínt, hogy „La Pista Magica", azaz a Varázslatos Versenypálya. 
Kiss Pál Tamás tegnap érkezett a helyszínre. Ma délelőtt megvolt a pályabejárás és az adatok elemzése. Délután sor kerül még egy csapatmegbeszélésre és egy versenyzői megbeszélésre is.
Tomi számára egyébként nem ismeretlen a pálya, hiszen 2008-ban, a Formula Renault 2.0 svájci bajnokság keretein belül versenyzett már ezen a helyszínen.

*Kiss Pál Tamás: „Bízom benne, hogy jó futammal tudjuk zárni az évet. Számomra nem megszokott, hogy ilyen hamar vége van a szezonnak, furcsa, mert tavaly még októberben is versenyeztem. Monza legendás helyszín, már most nagyon sokan vannak, és még csak csütörtök van. Még néhány magyar szurkolóval is találkoztam, ez jó érzés volt.” 
 
**A versenysorozat vége után, október és december között még három hivatalos teszt is vár a GP3 pilótákra.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 10)

*Megkezdődött a Mecsek-rali *
2011. 09. 10. 01.37

 <RIGHT> 



*


Pénteken késő délután a Pécs Plaza előtti prológgal megkezdődött a hagyományos Mecsek-rali, az országos bajnokság hatodik, egyben utolsó futama, amelyen több mint fél tucat pilóta szerezheti meg az abszolút bajnoki címet.
*​*
*
A szép számú közönség előtt zajló előverseny nem számít bele az összetettbe, ugyanakkor a részvétel kötelező az indulók számára. 
Az igazi száguldás szombat reggel kilenc órakor indul a hetvehelyi gyorsasági szakasszal, majd még további hét mért szakaszt bonyolítanak le, az össztáv pedig 144,6 km. Vasárnap újabb hat gyorsaságival (107,4 km) fejeződik be a minden bizonnyal izgalmas ob és az IRC-futam.

A Pécs környékén rendezendő verseny iránt hatalmas volt az érdeklődés, mivel a viadalon az Intercontinetal Rally Challenge (IRC) mezőnye először látogatja meg a magyar pályákat.
A Mecsek-rali 1,5-es szorzójú, ami azt jelenti, hogy az első helyezett nem húsz, hanem harminc ponttal lesz gazdagabb, vagyis matematikailag még a hetedik helyezett Kakuszi Zsolt (31) is megszerezheti az abszolút bajnoki címet vasárnap.


*Az állás a 6., utolsó futam előtt:
*----------------------------------
*1. ifj. Tóth János (Peugeot 207 S2000) 54 pont
2. Kazár Miklós (Mitsubishi Lancer Evo IX) 53
3. Aschenbrenner György (Mitsubishi Lancer Evo IX) 50
4. Herczig Norbert (Skoda Fabia S2000) 45
5. Butor Róbert (Peugeot 207 S2000) 34
6. Hadik András (Subaru Impreza) 34
7. Kakuszi Zsolt (Ford Fiesta S2000) 31
8. Elek István (Mitsubishi Lancer Evo IX) 23
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 14)

*Next Generation Hungary SE - körök az "Ypsilonka"-n*
2011. 09. 14. 05.52 

 <RIGHT> 






*Tomes Patrik és Babonics Márkó, a Right Guard Racing junior csapat tagjai a Cseh köztársasági Cheb helyiségben található új versenypályán versenyeztek a hétvégén. A Stefano Favaro által vezetett kis csapat az ADAC sorozat vezetőinek elismerése mellett tovább növelte pontjait.*

A pénteki szabadedzésen csak Tomes Patrik tudott részt venni, aki a nap során folyamatosan elemezte és tanulta a versenypályát. A különböző áttételek és a versenypálya „kimotorozása” meghozta az eredményét és a nap végére sikerült megtalálni az ideális áttételt.
A szombati borús és esős kora reggeli kezdést a mentő és orvosának érkezése hátráltatta. A csúszást követően megkezdődött a sűrű program, melynek első etapja szemerkélő esőben történt 15 perces edzés volt. Az edzésen Tomes Patrik a 5. helyre, Babonics Márkó pedig a 14. h elyre motorozta be magát.
Az időmérő edzések már ideálisabb körülmények között zajlottak, és Tomes Patrik a 8. helyre Babonics Márkó pedig a 21. helyre kvalifikálta magát az „A” – azaz gyors - csoportban indított 23 versenyző között.
Az első versenyen minkét kis versenyző a lekörözések okozta zűrzavarokban vesztett pozíciókat és szenvedett hátrányt. A küzdelmes verseny végén Tomes Patrik a 7. helyen Babonics Márkó Pedig a 15. helyen zárta a versenyt.
Tomes Patrik a második versenyen szoros küzdelemben állt a 4. pozícióért, de a harc során a mögötte haladó versenyző megelőzte így az 6. helyen fejezte be a futamot. Babonics Márkó u tolért egy lekörözött bolyt, melyen nem sikerült időben „átvergődnie”, de ennek ellenére szoros csatában a 16. helyen zárta a futamot.

*Tomes Patrik: Zavar, hogy a lekörözések során kialakult helyzetekből nem sikerült jól kijönnöm. – De ez is a versenyzéshez tartozik. Mindent beleadtam, és sikerült az élmenőkkel együtt mennem. Már most sajnálom, hogy a következő verseny lesz az utolsó ebben az évben.*

*Babonics Márk: Nehéz verseny volt. Sok lekörözött versenyző nem vette figyelembe a kék zászlót és ez hátráltatta a gyorsabbakat. Nem sikerült mindig jól kijönni a lekörözésekből, de ez a verseny. Nagyon várom a következő hétvégi versenyt, hogy ismét versenyezhessek!*

*Chrobák János: Kis versenyzőink sokat fejlődtek ezen a hétvégén is. A sorozat állomásai során már találkoztunk nehéz versenypályákkal és versenyekkel, melyek mindig plusz kihívást jelentettek. Ez is egy nehéz és különleges verseny volt, de jól teljesítettek a srácok. Gratulálunk!*

*Tütös Zoltán: Minden egyes versenyen vannak szerencsés és szerencsétlen helyzetek. Ezen a versenyhétvégén is kijutott belőlük, de versenyzőink vették az akadályokat, tanultak belőlük, és természetesen mi is tanultunk. Nagyon szép eredmények, Gratulálunk!*

*Stefano Favaro: A hétvégi versenyen megszerzett tapasztalatokból sokat tanultak kis versenyzőink. A sorozat szakértői folyamatosan figyelik a futamokat és versenyzőink eredményeit mindig kiemelik. Gratulálok!*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 15)

*Sebestyén Peti mostantól a Moto3-ra koncentrál*
2011. 09. 14. 22.54 

 <RIGHT> 






*Hosszas tárgyalások után ma végleg eldőlt, hogy Sebestyén Péter nem folytatja a MotoGP 2011-es sorozatában, a 125cc kategóriában való versenyzést. Helyette minden erejével a jövőre induló Moto3 kategóriára koncentrál, melyben – a Spanyol Bajnokság keretein belül – már ebben a szezonban kipróbálhatja magát.*

Miután Peti a Misano-i versenyhétvégén közös megegyezéssel felbontotta szerződését addigi csapatával, a Caretta Technologyval, a menedzsment rögtön tárgyalásokba kezdett, hogy a Right Guard Racing motorsport program fiatal versenyzője be tudja fejezni a szezont egy másik csapat színeiben. Az alapvető szempont egy olyan istálló megtalálása volt, ahol a legjobb technikai feltételekkel versenyezhet Peti, hiszen ebben az évben rengeteg technikai gonddal küzdött, ami hátráltatta fejlődését. Nem könnyű feladat a szezon második felében a legjobb csapatok egyikéhez bekerülni, és mivel ez nem sikerült, a menedzsment és Peti úgy határoztak, hogy inkább a jövőre induló Moto3 kategóriára koncentrálnak. 
Roberto Favaro sportigazgatóként, Stefano Favaro pedig projektvezetőként vett részt ugyanis a Sherco MR3 GP11 elnevezésű projektben, melyben Franco Moro híres olasz mérnökkel együtt kifejlesztettek egy új Moto3 kategóriájú motort, és melynek keretein belül 2012-ben saját csapattal indulnak a kategóriában. A Spanyol Bajnokság utolsó két futamán kezdődnek tulajdonképpen a hivatalos tesztek, ekkor lesz alkalmuk a jövőre induló pilótáknak kipróbálni a gépeket. Tehát – ha nem is a 125cc kategóriában – már nem kell sokat várni, és újra nyeregben láthatjuk a mindössze 17 éves Sebestyén Petit. 
Sebestyén Péter: „Amikor eldőlt, hogy nem folytatom a szezont, először eléggé elcsüggedtem, szerettem volna egy igazán jó csapatnál kiprób álni magam. Most viszont már teljes mértékben a Moto3-ra koncentrálok. Annak pedig külön örülök, hogy ezúttal a többiekkel együtt kezdem. Az idei szezonban, a 125cc kategóriában később kapcsolódtam be a versenysorozatba, értékes tesztelési lehetőségeket veszítve így az elején.”

*Roberto Favaro:* *„Mondjuk azt, hogy az egyik szemem sír, a másik nevet. Sajnálom, hogy így alakult ez az év, megszenvedtünk a motor technikai gondjaival, de ettől függetlenül Peti azért sokat tanult. Megismerte ezt a közeget, a pályákat, felvehette kicsit a ritmust. És természetesen nagyon örülök, hogy jövőre saját csapattal versenyezhetünk az újonnan induló kategóriában. Izgalmas év lesz.”*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 20)

*Videó: Ken Block egy csaló?*


*



*

*Autós berkekben, de leginkább a fiatalok körében jól ismert Ken Block neve és az Ő színes, zajos, szagos Gymkhana videói! Több millió letöltés fűződik a nevéhez, így bizony el kell ismerjük, hogy amit biztosan remekül csinál, az a saját marketingje.*


A legutóbbi hollywoodi díszletekkel felépített promóciós videója azonban talán kicsit túllőtt a célon. A szakavatott nézők, és akik egy kicsit is jobban ismerik Ken valós képességeit azok tudják jól, hogy a videót hatalmas munka volt összerakni. Épp ezért a laikusok csak egy nagy csettintéssel nyugtázták a szupersztár újabb remek produkcióját, de a színfalak mögé kevesen látnak csak.

<IFRAME height=175 src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/btViXvIDsi0" frameBorder=0 width=240 allowfullscreen></IFRAME>

Nem véletlen, hogy a legutóbbi hazai szezonzáró Gymkhana és Drift versenyen hatalmas mesefigurák is jelen voltak az Universal Pictures jóvoltából. A szervezők ugyanis lemodellezték Ken Block videóiban fellelhető elemeket, csakhogy a rendezvényen élőben láthatta a nagyérdemű, hogy a mutatványt nem csak videó trükkökkel és sok-sok vágással lehet megoldani. Most már elárulhatjuk, - és bár a kiskorú olvasóinkban lehet, hogy csalódást okozunk-, a Hopp című mesefilm két jelmezében hús vér emberek voltak méghozzá nem is akárkik. Magyarország két legismertebb kaszkadőre húzta magára a gúnyákat, majd hajtották végre a számukra kiadott feladatokat.







Az óriás csirke elsőként utasként próbálta ki milyen a kilinccsel előre száguldás!


Nem volt szükség „Mr.DC Block” meghívására sem, mivel id. Mester János a maga 56 évével tökéletes választás volt a hazai Gymkhana pilóták közül. A Hell Drift OB betétprogramján a Gymkhana bemutatón különösebb gyakorlás nélkül elsőre sikerült lemásolni az amerikai felvételeket. A hatalmas csirkét bevásárlókocsi tolása közben körzőzte le Mester Úr, majd nem sokkal később egy nagy nyulat ütött el, kilinccsel előre, aki egy létra tetejéről állta el az útját. Mindkét bemutató tökéletesre sikeredett és a két kaszkadőr is elégedetten csettintett, hogy preparált létrára és mintegy 10-15 próbára sem volt szükség mindehhez. Mert bizony mindketten elemezték Ken Block videóját és minden bizonnyal azt apróbb-cseprőbb csalással hajtották végre, bár a végeredmény ott is remekül sikerült.
Hogy lesz-e hazai Gymkhana videó premier? Reméljük igen, addig is íme egy kis ízelítő


<IFRAME height=175 src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/tlA4Umpifto" frameBorder=0 width=240 allowfullscreen></IFRAME>




*Szabó a pódiumon pezsgőzhetett*
2011. 09. 20. 02.18

<RIGHT>







*Szabó Krisztián dobogós! A magyar tehetségnek az idei még csak az első éve a felnőttek mezőnyében az Európa-bajnokságon, de elég hamar felvette a ritmust, hiszen a hét végi, franciaországi viadalon a dobogón pezsgőzhetett – az idén immár másodszor. Sőt, a frissen Európa-bajnokká koronázott Olivier Dufour azt mondta neki a dobogón: jövőre legyél te az Európa-bajnok! Nos, Szabón nem fog múlni!*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 23)

*Győrfi Alen: "Pontszerzéssel tenném emlékezetessé az évfordulót"*
2011. 09. 23. 06.23

 <RIGHT> 






*A hétvégén folytatódik a legendás imolai pályán a Superbike világbajnokság, melynek keretein belül ismét rajthoz áll Győrfi Alen a Superstock 1000-es sorozatban. Az Adrenalin H-Moto Team versenyzője évfordulót ül, hisz éppen egy éve, Imolában tudta meg, hogy 2011-ben a világbajnoki mezőny tagjaként végigversenyezheti az egész szezont. Leghőbb vágya, hogy végre ebben az évben először pontszerzéssel tegye még ünnepibbé a hétvégét.*

A motorsport egyik legendás pályáján, Imolában folytatódik a Superbike világbajnokság mezőnye. A Superstock 1000-es sorozatban induló Győrfi Alen egy évvel ezelőtt már járt az olasz ringen, ahol végérvényesen eldőlt, hogy tagja lesz az idei mezőnynek. Már akkor sejtette, nem lesz egyszerű az első, tanulásra szánt esztendő, de bízott abban, hogy nem átszálló jegyet vált a sorozatban.
„Tavaly, amikor itt jártunk, hatalmas népünnepély volt, hisz Max Biaggi éppen itt Imolában biztosította be a világbajnoki címét a Superbike kategóriában. Noha a Kalóz néven ismert motoros idén a lábsérülése miatt nem indul, bízom benne, hogy ezúttal is sorsfordító lesz számomra az imolai hétvége. Ha egy kis humort vinnék a mondanivalómba, akkor azt is kijelenthetném, végre egy pálya, ami nem teljesen ismeretlen számomra, hisz tavaly az utolsó kanyarkombinációt alaposan megnéztem magamnak” – fogalmazott a 21 éves motoros.

Alennek szüksége is van a pozitív hozzáállásra, hisz idei nyolcadik versenyén végre pontszerzéssel szeretné megünnepelni sorsfordító évfordulóját.
„Jól sikerült a fizikai és a szellemi felkészülésem is, lekopogom, most semmi sem hátráltatott az elmúlt hetekben. Már az első pénteki szabadedzésen nagyon odateszem magam, és igyekszem 150 százalékot nyújtani, hogy bebizonyítsam, helyem van ebben a mezőnyben. Érzem, hogy most sikerülni fog a legjobb húsz közé kerülnöm az időmérőn, és utána a hőn vágyott pontszerzés sem fog elmaradni” – jelentette ki Győrfi Alen.
Amint a fiatal versenyző elárulta, abban bízik, hogy a nemrég elhunyt barátja, Böröczky József odafentről is megnézi a futamát, és képes lesz a teljesítményével is méltó emléket állítani a népszerű szakkommentátornak.
„Amikor felnézek az égre, mindig Pepi arcát látom magam előtt. Remélem, amikor odafentről megnézi majd a vasárnapi futamot, és a végén körbenézve azt mondhatja: büszke vagyok erre a magyar srácra. Remek embert veszítettünk el, mindannyiunknak nagyon hiányzik. Nyugodj békében Pepi!” – tette hozzá az Adrenalin H-Moto Team motorosa.

*A hétvégi Superstock 1000-es imolai futam menetrendje
Szeptember 23., péntek
08.30-10.30: a motorok technikai átvétele
10.45-11.15: szabadedzés
14.45-15.15: az 1. időmérő edzés*

*Szeptember 24., szombat
09.00-09.30: szabadedzés
17.05-17.35: a 2. időmérő edzés*

*Szeptember 25., vasárnap
09.00-09.10: warm up
10.30: a verseny (12 kör, 59.232 km)*

A futamot az Eurosport2 élőben közvetíti – vasárnap 10.30 –, míg a szurkolók a hétvége eseményeit folyamatosan nyomon követhetik a facebook-on.

*A bajnokság állása (Superstock 1000)
1. . Davide Giugliano (olasz, Althea Racing, Ducati 1098R) 140 pont, *
*2. Lorenzo Zanetti (olasz, BMW Motorrad, BMW S1000 RR) 117 pont, *
*3. Danilo Petrucci (olasz, Barni Racing Team, Ducati 1098R) 94, pont, *
*4. Sylvain Barrier (francia, BMW Motorrad, BMW S1000 RR) 85 pont, ... Győrfi Alen (magyar, Adrenalin H-Moto Team, Honda CBR 1000RR) még nem szerzett pontot.*

*Mit kell tudni az imolai pályáról?
A pálya neve: Autodromo Enzo e Dino Ferrari
Egy kör hossza: 4.936 km
Pole pozíció: baloldal
Kanyarok száma: 17*
* 
*Imola a világ egyik legismertebb és legrégebbi versenypályája, ahol a krónikák szerint a Római Birodalom virágkorában kocsiversenyeket rendeztek. A mostani pályát 1950-ben kezdték el építeni, és mindmáig számos F1-es, autós és motoros versenyt rendeztek itt. A Superbike világbajnokság 2001-ben debütált ezen a ringen, míg 2004-ben az FIA Túraautó Európa-bajnoki futamainak is otthont adott.
Ugyanebben az évben Ayrton Senna és Roland Ratzenberger is életét vesztette az F1-es versenyhétvégén, és a pálya biztonsági hiányosságai miatt az F1 versenynaptárából 2006 augusztusában törölték Imolát. A pályát és környékét átépítették Herman Tilke tervei alapján, és az FIA 2008 júniusában engedélyezte, hogy Imolában újra versenyeket rendezhessenek. A Superbike világbajnokság 2009-ben, szinte napra pontosan két évvel ezelőtt tért vissza ide.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 24)

*A Tamburellóban gyújtott gyertyát Senna emlékére Győrfi Alen*
2011. 09. 24. 00.14​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A hétvégén folytatódik a legendás imolai pályán a Superbike világbajnokság, melynek keretein belül ismét rajthoz áll Győrfi Alen a Superstock 1000-es sorozatban. Az Adrenalin H-Moto Team versenyzője előbb gyertyát gyújtott a Tamburello-kanyarban az itt tragikus balesetet szenvedett Ayrton Senna és a múlt szombaton elhunyt Böröczky József emlékére, majd az idei szezon legjobb edzéseit produkálva délelőtt a 18. helyen végzett, míg az első időmérőn a 21. legjobb idő lett az övé, így bizakodva várja a folytatást.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 27)

*Autókrossz Eb - Kárai Tamás aranyérmes*





*


Kárai Tamás az első helyen végzett a touring kategóriában az olaszországi Maggioréban rendezett hétvégi autókrossz Európa-bajnoki futamon, és ezzel megnyerte a kontinentális sorozatot.
*​*
*
A szövetségtől kapott tájékoztatás szerint az orosházi pilóta a sportág történetének első felnőtt magyar Eb-győztese lett. 
Az idényzáró olaszországi verseny előtt csak néhány pont előnye volt Kárainak az évek óta legnagyobb ellenfelének tartott cseh Vaclav Fejfárral szemben, így egyértelmű volt, hogy aki nyeri az utolsó versenyt, azé az Eb-cím. A magyar autóversenyző és gépe, a Fábia a legfontosabb pillanatokban azonban nem hibázott, így az övé lett a trófea.
Kárai Tamás 2000-ben kezdte pályafutását, majd nem sokkal később már bemutatkozott a nemzetközi porondon is. Két évvel ezelőtt nagyon közel került az Európa-bajnoki címhez, ám - miután az előző esztendőben a harmadik helyen zárt -, be kellett érnie az ezüstéremmel. Az elmúlt idényben autót váltott, de az első szezon inkább keserűséget, mintsem sikereket hozott neki a Skoda Fábiával. A technika azonban idővel kiforrott, tökéletesen megbízhatóvá vált, és ennek köszönhetően az idei kontinensviadalon Kárai a tíz futamból ötöt megnyert.

*A juniorok között Szabó Krisztián korábban kétszer szerzett aranyat, de a felnőttek között ez a sportág első magyar Európa-bajnoki elsősége.
*​*
*


*Győrfi Alen: "Ami nem öl meg, az megerősít"*








*A hétvégén rendezték a legendás imolai pályán a Superbike világbajnokság következő futamát, melynek keretein belül ismét rajthoz állt Győrfi Alen a Superstock 1000-es sorozatban. Az Adrenalin H-Moto Team versenyzője a warm up alatt folytatta a hétvégi remeklését, hisz a 15. legjobb időt érte el, ám a futamra elfogyott a szerencséje. A 21 éves motoros a 19. helyért küzdve bukott másfél körrel a leintés előtt, így kiesett. A jövő hét végén Magny-Cours-ban már javíthat a magyar versenyző.*

A motorsport egyik legendás pályáján, Imolában csapott össze egymással ismét a Superbike világbajnokság mezőnye. A Superstock 1000-es sorozatban induló Győrfi Alen a reggeli bemelegítésen tovább folytatta a remeklését, és az 1:54.143-as köridejével a 15. helyen zárta a warm up-ot. Sőt, annyira jó ritmusra volt képes, hogy a pálya első harmadában a 3. legjobb részidő az övé volt.
Az egész csapat bizakodva várta a futamot, ám ezúttal egyáltalán nem sikerült Alen rajtja, és mire elért az első kanyarig, már négy helyet vesztve csak a 26. pozícióban folytatta a versenyt.
„A kuplungom egyszerűen beragadt, így még az is szerencse, hogy egyáltalán el tudtam indulni. Ahogy felvettem a ritmust, azonnal utolértem egy bolyt, és a második kör végére sikerült a 19. helyig előreküzdenem magam” – idézte fel az első körök izgalmát az Adrenalin H-Moto Team versenyzője.

Ez volt a futamnak az az időszaka, amikor reális esély mutatkozott arra, hogy Alen megszerezze első pontjait. Pár körön belül utolért egy öt motorosból álló csapatot, és az ő körideje valamennyi közelében lévő vetélytársánál jobb volt. Ám a nagy akarásnak majdnem nyögés lett a vége.
„Elkapott a hév, és azonnal előzésbe fogtam, ám összeértem a vetélytársammal, így a sóderágyban találtam magam, ahonnan csak nagyon nehezen tudtam kivergődni. Mire ismét felvettem a tempót, már csak a 22. voltam, így kezdhettem elölről a felzárkózást. A Honda is remekül működött, én is ráéreztem a pályára, így megint sikerült visszazárkóznom a 19. helyig, és olyan köridőket tudtam teljesíteni, mint azok, akik a 12-15. hely között haladtak” – fogalmazott a 21 éves motoros.
És amikor már újra bizakodni kezdett, jött a fekete leves. Megint előzött, amikor a másik pilóta véletlenül hozzáért a kormánya végéhez, ami kifordult, és Alen hatalmasat bukott. Szerencsére ezúttal „csak” a könyöke zúzódott az esésben.
„Ha kicsit viccesen akarom megközelíteni a másfél körrel a vége előtt történt esésemet, akkor azt mondom, így legalább képernyőre kerültem, többször is, mint a mezőny nagy része. Ám komolyra fordítva a szót, ami nem öl meg, az megerősít, és úgy érzem, ha nincs ez a szerencsétlen bukás, ismét a legjobb húsz között végeztem volna. Ráadásul az edzéseken jó irányt találtunk, időben és a beállításokban is sikerült előre lépnünk. Megkockáztatom, ha nincs az a hibám a verseny közepén, akkor akár még a pontszerzés is elérhető lett volna a számomra. Már a következő héten javíthatok, hisz jön a francia verseny Magny-Cours-ban. Noha ott sem versenyeztem még sosem, az itteni teljesítményünk miatt motiváltan és bizakodva várom a futamot” – jelentette ki Győrfi Alen.

*A vasárnapi futam végeredménye (Superstock 1000)
1. Danilo Petrucci (olasz, Barni Racing Team, Ducati 1098R) 22:10.546, *
*2. Davide Giugliano (olasz, Althea Racing, Ducati 1098R) 22:12.633, *
*3. Niccoló Canepa (olasz, Lazio Motorsport, Ducati 1098R) 22:13.855, *
*… Győrfi Alen (magyar, Adrenalin H-Moto Team, Honda CBR 1000RR) bukott és kiesett.*

*A bajnokság állása (Superstock 1000)
1. . Davide Giugliano (olasz, Althea Racing, Ducati 1098R) 160 pont, *
*2. Danilo Petrucci (olasz, Barni Racing Team, Ducati 1098R) 119 pont, *
*3. Lorenzo Zanetti (olasz, BMW Motorrad, BMW S1000 RR) 117 pont, *
*4. Sylvain Barrier (francia, BMW Motorrad, BMW S1000 RR) 96 pont, ... Győrfi Alen (magyar, Adrenalin H-Moto Team, Honda CBR 1000RR) még nem szerzett pontot.*​ 
* 
​**A következő futamot október 2-án, Magny-Cours-ban rendezik.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 2)

*MotoGP: az élről rajtoló francia Johann Zarco nyert 125 kcm-ben*


*A gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság Japán Nagydíján az élről rajtoló francia Johann Zarco két spanyol riválisát megelőzve nyerte meg a 125 kcm-es géposztály versenyét.*

Az összetettben élen álló spanyol Nicolas Terol a második helyen érkezett a futamon, de az őt követő Zarcónak futamgyőzelmével sikerült ledolgoznia a hátrányából öt pontot.


*JAPÁN NAGYDÍJ, MOTEGI*

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*1. Johann Zarco (francia)*</TD><TD>*Derbi*</TD><TD>*1:57.888*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*2. Hector Faubel (spanyol)*</TD><TD>*Aprilia*</TD><TD>*1:58.130*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*3. Nicolas Terol (spanyol)*</TD><TD>*Aprilia*</TD><TD>*1:58.248*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 20)

*MotoGP: japán tesztpilóta helyettesíti Malajziában a sérült Lorenzót*

*A gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság királykategóriájában szereplő Yamaha japán tesztpilótája, Katszujuki Nakaszuga helyettesíti az ujjsérüléssel bajlódó Jorge Lorenzót a hétvégi Malajziai Nagydíjon.*

Mint ismert, Lorenzo a múlt heti Ausztrál Nagydíj előtt sérült meg, így már azon sem tudott rajthoz állni, s Casey Stoner a futam megnyerésével világbajnok lett.
A 30 éves Katszujuki így debütálhat a királykategóriában. Arról, hogy Lorenzo rajthoz áll-e a szezonzáró valenciai futamon, később döntenek.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 24)

*MotoGP: F1-es pályán halt meg Simoncelli*
2011. 10. 24. 00.19

<RIGHT>






*Fekete hét a motorsportban. Éppen egy hete halt meg Dan Wheldon, IndyCar versenyző Los Angelesben, ma újabb egyéniséggel lett szegényebb a világ motorsport közössége. Marco Simoncelli, Moto GP versenyző Malajziában, a sepangi, Forma-1-es futamokra is használt pályán vesztette életét. *

Rögtön a futam elején történt a baleset, mely során Simoncelli bukott, halálát azonban nem önmagában ez okozta, hanem, hogy két versenytársa, Colin Edwards és Valentino Rossi már nem tudtak megállni, és keresztülhajtottak a 24 éves olasz versenyzőn, melynek következtében elveszítette a sisakját. Először piros zászlóval megszakították a versenyt, majd végleg törölték. A balesetbe belekeveredő Edwards és Rossi nem sérültek meg. 
A MotoGP hivatalos nyilatkozata: „A MotoGP minden résztvevője legmélyebb részvétét fejezi ki Marco családja barátai és a csapata felé.”

Casey Stoner, a MotoGP 2011-es bajnoka: „Amint megláttam a felvételeket, tudtam, hogy baj van. Amikor lejön a sisak, az nem jó jel.”

*A bozontos hajáról könnyen megismerhető és megjegyezhető Simoncelli 2002-ben kezdett a 125-ös géposztályban, 2006-ban került fel a 250-esbe, ahol 2008-ban világbajnok is lett. *



*Megrázó videó! Marco Simoncelli végzetes balesete*
*2011. 10. 23. 23.45*

*<RIGHT>*

<IFRAME height=175 src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/GiPnV1cHe_o" frameBorder=0 width=220 allowfullscreen></IFRAME>​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Október 27)

R.I.P. Simoncelli!

Nagyon sajnálom a fiatal olaszt, úgy gondolom ennek a szörnyü tragédiának nem kellett volna bekövetkeznie, és szigorúbb szabályoknál ez a baleset elkerülhetö lett volna! Simoncelli a motor sport egyik nagy tehetsége volt,amit bizonyított hogy fiatal kora ellenére világbajnoki címet ünnepelhetett a moto 250 katergórában. De hát a motor sport ilyen, van amikor szép, de olykor az árnyoldalát is megmutatja. 
Én csak azt nem értem hogy mennyi ilyen szörnyü balesetnek kell még bekövetkeznie, hogy a szervezök felfogják végre milyen fontos a biztonság. Nem volt elég még ezek a verenyzők hétröl - hétre kockáztatják az életüket!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 1)

*Valenciai Nagydíj - Mégis indul a Honda Gresini csapat* 


*A múlt vasárnap elhunyt Marco Simoncelli csapata, a Honda Gresini korábbi döntését megváltoztatva mégis indul a gyorsaságimotoros-vb utolsó futamán, a Valenciai Nagydíjon.*
*A 24 éves olasz pilóta a malajziai GP-n szenvedett halálos balesetet.*

*"Nehéz döntés volt, de hiszem, hogy Marco is ezt szerette volna" - fogalmazott Fausto Gresini csapatfőnök. "Super Sic ott lesz mindannyiunk szívében."*
A MotoGP-ben - ebben a géposztályban versenyzett Simoncelli - a japán Aojama Hirosi, a 250 kcm-esek között pedig Michelle Pirro és a szintén japán Takahasi Juko indul az évzáró spanyol futamon a Gresini színeiben.
A 2008-ban a negyedliteresek között világbajnok Simoncelli a malajziai futam első körében elveszítette uralmát motorja felett, elesett, a mögötte érkező amerikai Colin Edwards és honfitársa, Valentino Rossi pedig már nem tudta elkerülni az ütközést, s nekihajtott. Simoncellit kritikus állapotban szállították a sepangi pálya egészségügyi központjába, ahol már nem tudtak rajta segíteni.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 5)

*Valenciai Nagydíj - Sebestyén 28. és 31. a szabadedzéseken*





*


Sebestyén Péter a 28., illetve a 31. időt érte el a pénteki két szabadedzésen a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság idei utolsó versenyén, a Valenciai Nagydíjon.
*​*
*
A viadal honlapja szerint a legjobb eredmény mindkét tréningen a német Sandro Corteséé volt a 125 kcm-es kategóriában. 
A 17 éves magyar pilótát az olasz Matteoni Racing Team kérte fel arra, hogy helyettesítse az Apriliával szereplő spanyol Joan Perellót a valenciai GP-n. A péntektől vasárnapig zajló viadal a 125 kcm-es géposztály búcsúhétvégéje, a jövő évtől ugyanis a Moto3-asoké a pálya.
Sebestyén idén tíz helyszínre utazhatott el a világbajnokságon, de szinte minden futamán technikai problémák hátráltatták, és szeptember elején szerződést bontott csapatával, a Caretta Technology-val.​
*A Valenciai Nagydíj további műsora:
*
*szombat, időmérők:
125 kcm 13 ó 
MotoGP 13:55 ó
Moto2 15:10 ó
*​*
**vasárnap, futamok:
125 kcm 11 ó 
Moto2 12:15 ó 
MotoGP 14 ó

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 6)

*Valenciai Nagydíj - Sebestyén 18., Terol a világbajnok*
2011. 11. 06. 14.00 

 <RIGHT> 



*


Sebestyén Péter a 18. helyen végzett a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság idei utolsó versenyén, a Valenciai Nagydíjon.
*​*
*

A 125 kcm-es kategória utolsó világbajnoki címét a Valenciában második spanyol Nioclas Terol szerezte meg. Ezt a géposztályt a jövő évtől a Moto3 kategória váltja fel.
Sebestyén a 107 százalékos szabály szerint ugyan nem kvalifikálta magát a versenyre, mindössze 13 ezreddel maradt el a kötelező szinttől, de így is engedélyt kapott, hogy vasárnap elrajtolhasson a 28. pozícióból. 

A 17 éves magyar pilótát az olasz Matteoni Racing Team kérte fel arra, hogy helyettesítse az Apriliával szereplő spanyol Joan Perellót a valenciai GP-n. Sebestyén idén tíz helyszínre utazhatott el a világbajnokságon, de szinte minden futamán technikai problémák hátráltatták, és szeptember elején szerződést bontott csapatával, a Caretta Technology-val.​
*Valenciai Nagydíj, 125 kcm (a vb honlapja szerint):
*​*
*
*1. Vinales (spanyol, Aprilia) 41:44.138 p
2. Terol (spanyol, Aprilia) 3.216 mp hátrány
3. Faubel (spanyol, Aprilia) 7.460 mp h.
...18. Sebestyén (Aprilia) 1:33.406 p h. 
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 9)

*Győrfi Alen: "Minden percét élveztem a gyakorlásnak"*








*Noha már több mint egy hónapja véget ért Portimaóban a Superbike világbajnokság, melynek keretein belül az egész szezonban rajthoz állt Győrfi Alen a Superstock 1000-es sorozatban, az Adrenalin H-Moto Team versenyzője sorozatban vesz részt teszteken különböző csapatok meghívására. *


Október végén az olasz BWG Racing egy Kawasakit próbáltatott ki Mugello-ban a 22 éves motorossal, míg az elmúlt hétvégén az SK Energy Team adott lehetőséget egy Ducatival való gyakorlásra. A tesztek eredményesen zárultak, hisz az olasz gárda után a szlovák csapat is ajánlatot tett a 2012-es szezonra Alennek.
Tényleg úgy tűnik, hogy Győrfi Alen, aki az idei Superbike világbajnokság Superstock 1000 sorozatában állt rajthoz valamennyi versenyen, egyáltalán nem okozott csalódást. Több csapat is felfigyelt az újoncként nyújtott teljesítményére, és ennek köszönhetően előbb a Kawasakival versenyző az olasz BWG Racing hívta tesztelni a 22 éves motorost Mugello-ba, majd az elmúlt hétvégén a szlovák SK Energy Team Ducatiját próbálhatta ki. Sajnos az időjárás – akárcsak Mugello-ban – most sem fogadta a kegyeibe, és Alen mindössze egy órát tudott motorozni a Slovakia Ring aszfaltján.

„Nagyon vártam ezt a lehetőséget is, ugyanis a Ducati egy teljesen más motor, mint amilyenen én versenyzek. Nagyobb hely van rajta, már a váz is 10-15 centivel keskenyebb, mint a Hondámé. Azonban hiába állítottuk be a motort, az időjárás megint rosszra fordult, mindössze kilenc fokot mutatott a hőmérő higanyszála, így 17 kört tudtam megtenni a pályán. Ráadásul a pálya fenntartói autósokat is felengedtek az aszfaltra a teszt időpontjában, ezért egy óra után befejezettnek nyilvánítottuk a gyakorlást” – közölte Győrfi Alen.
A 22 éves motoros ennyi idő alatt sem vallott szégyent, ugyanis 2.16-os körideje semmiképpen sem nevezhető rossz eredménynek, mivel a szlovák csapat Ducatival menő versenyzője a legoptimálisabb körülmények között 2:09-es körökre volt képes ugyanezzel az ezres versenygéppel. 
„Fantasztikus ez a motor, a blokkja nagyon erős, és hatezres fordulattól szinte a maximális nyomatékot képes leadni. Noha ennyi idő alatt nem lehet összeszokni a Ducatival, azt mindenképpen érzékeltem, hogy az elektronikája is kifejezetten jól működik” – fogalmazott röviden tapasztalatairól az Adrenalin H-Moto Team motorosa.
Noha egyik teszttel sem volt túl nagy szerencséje Alennek, mindkét alkalommal bizonyítani tudta a tehetségét. Az olaszok után az SK Energy Team is ajánlatot tett a magyar versenyzőnek a 2012-es szezonra.
„Örülök Alen sikerének, hisz újfent bebizonyosodott, jó úton járunk céljaink valóra váltásához. Mindkét csapat ajánlatát megkaptam, és mindkét gárda eljön Budapestre, hogy a november 18-20 között, a Hungexpo területén rendezendő 3. Autó+Motor+Sport 2011 EXPO alatt folytassuk a tárgyalásokat” – árulta el Kelemen Krisztián, az Adrenalin H-Moto Team csapatfőnöke.
*Győrfi Alennel előbb is találkozhatnak a motorsport szerelmesei, hisz a 22 éves versenyző a motorjával együtt 11-én, pénteken délután az AUTO-DIGA Szakkiállítás egyik vendége lesz, melynek szintén a Hungexpo otthont.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 19)

*Michelisz Norbert a 12. helyről indul Makaóban*








*Balesetek miatt lassítani kényszerült mért körei folyamán Michelisz Norbert a Túraautó Világbajnokság makaói időmérő edzésén. A Zengő Dension Team versenyzője így nem tudott optimális köridőt futni és a 12. helyen végzett, így mindkét vasárnapi futamot a középmezőnyből kell megkezdenie. Michelisz legnagyobb ellenfele, a Yokohama Drivers’ Trophy-t vezető Kristian Poulsen a 14. helyen végzett és szintén kiesett.*

Michelisz három mért kört tervezett megtenni a makaói időmérő edzésén, az első próbálkozása az ideiglenes negyedik helyre volt elegendő, de a magyar versenyző néhány perccel az edzés vége előtt kicsúszott a továbbjutók közül. A Zengő Dension Team célja a 7-9. helyek megszerzése volt, mivel a szabályok szerint a vasárnapi második futamon a Q1 első tíz helyezettje fordított sorrendben áll rajthoz. Felkészülve egy esetleges sárga zászlós periódusra, Michelisz mindenképpen két mért kört teljesített az edzés végén, de mindkét körben pont a magyar versenyző előtt történt baleset, így Michelisz kénytelen volt lassítani.

*MICHELISZ NORBERT
*„_Az időmérő előtt nagyon bizakodó voltam, mert a szabadedzések alatt rosszabb gumikkal mentem, mint a többiek és tudtam, hogy önerőből is simán be tudunk kerülni a legjobb tízbe, de ez nem volt elég, hiszen tudtuk azt is, hogy a lehető legjobb rajtpozíciókra kell játszanunk már a Q1-ben is, ezért elég szűk volt a mozgásterünk. Minden a terv szerint alakult, sikerült megfutni a szükséges időket egészen az utolsó két kör utolsó szektoráig. Mivel az első körben sárga zászló volt, tudtam, hogy a következőben még meg tudom csinálni, viszonylag jó kört is futottam, de az utolsó előtti kanyarban az egyik versenyzőtársam a falnak csapódott és mire odaértem, már mutatták a sárga zászlót. Ekkor már tudtam, hogy vége. Nagyon mérges vagyok, de szerintem a fejünkre is állhattunk volna, akkor sem alakult volna másként.”
_​_
_*AZ ELSŐ FUTAM ELŐZETES RAJTSORRENDJE (ELSŐ 15 HELYEZETT)
*​*
**1. Franz Engstler (BMW 320 TC)
2. Michel Nykjaer (SUNRED SR León 1.6T)
3. Robert Huff (Chevrolet Cruze LT)
4. Tom Coronel (BMW 320 TC)
5. Gabriele Tarquini (SUNRED SR León 1.6T)
6. Mehdi Bennani (BMW 320 TC)
7. Andre Couto (SUNRED SR León 1.6T)
8. Yvan Muller (Chevrolet Cruze LT)
9. Darryl O’Young (Chevrolet Cruze LT)
10. Robert Dahlgren (Volvo C30 Drive)
11. Tiago Monteiro (SUNRED SR León 1.6T)
12. NORBERT MICHELISZ (BMW 320 TC)
13. Alain Menu (Chevrolet Cruze LT)
14. Kristian Poulsen (BMW 320 TC)
15. Javier Villa (BMW 320 TC)
*​*
**A MÁSODIK FUTAM ELŐZETES RAJTSORRENDJE (ELSŐ 15 HELYEZETT)
*​*
**1. Robert Huff (Chevrolet Cruze LT)
2. Yvan Muller (Chevrolet Cruze LT)
3. Gabriele Tarquini (SUNRED SR León 1.6T)
4. Darryl O’Young (Chevrolet Cruze LT)
5. Tom Coronel (BMW 320 TC)
6. Mehdi Bennani (BMW 320 TC)
7. Andre Couto (SUNRED SR León 1.6T)
8. Michel Nykjaer (SUNRED SR León 1.6T)
9. Franz Engstler (BMW 320 TC)
10. Robert Dahlgren (Volvo C30 Drive)
11. Tiago Monteiro (SUNRED SR León 1.6T)
**12. NORBERT MICHELISZ (BMW 320 TC)
13. Alain Menu (Chevrolet Cruze LT)
14. Kristian Poulsen (BMW 320 TC)
15. Javier Villa (BMW 320 TC)
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 11)

*Mikkelsen kalandja a Fifth Gear-rel*
2011. 12. 11. 06.43

 <RIGHT> 







*A ŠKODA UK Motorsport 2011-es IRC bajnoka, Andreas Mikkelsen összefogott a Fifth Gear TV műsor sztárjával, Vicki Butler-Hendersonnal, hogy reflektorfénybe állítsák Anglia legmegfizethetőbb és legjobban élvezhető motorsport műfaját. A december 9-én adásba kerülő műsorban Vicki és Andreas egy 12 autós navigációs versenyen, a Zebulon Pike Rally-n vesz részt, melyet a Leicestershire-i Loughborough Autóklub szervezett.*


Ehhez a rallyhoz semmilyen speciális felszerelés vagy engedély nem szükséges, egy forgalomképes autót és térképolvasási képességet kivéve. A versenyzők rejtvényeket kapnak, melyeket meg kell fejteniük, miközben 30 mph átlagsebességet kell elérniük az ellenőrzőpontok sorozata között.


A világ egyik legnagyobb ifjú rally-reménységének, Mikkelsennek egy standard, 180 lóerős Skoda Fabia vRS-t kellett vezetnie - mely a 22 esztendős norvég pilóta versenyautójának kiállítótermi változata -, míg Butler-Henderson a navigációért volt felelős.


_„Nem tudtam,mire számítsak, és a térképolvasás nem épp az erősségem, mert egy parkolóban is képes vagyok eltévedni!” - ismerte el Vicki. „Totális újoncként nekünk több időt adtak, hogy megtaláljuk az útvonalat. Noha jó sokat hibáztunk, mégsem lettünk utolsók és rengeteget nevettünk. Ez egy hihetetlen jó módja egy este eltöltésének. Gyakorlatoztatod az agyad, élvezed a jó kis ugratásokat, részt veszel egy sportban, melyben egészséges a versenyszellem, mindezt 15 font nevezési díjért és néhány liter üzemanyag áráért.”_


*Andreas Mikkelsen, a ŠKODA UK IRC bajnok hozzátette:*_ „Ez minden mástól különbözött, amiben eddig részem volt. Nagyszerű szórakozás volt és egyértelműen jó módja a motorsportban való részvétel elkezdésének. Egy ifjú pilótának nagyon fontos, hogy bármely módon tapasztalatot szerezzen, és ami még fontosabb, ez egy tökéletes lehetőség arra is, hogy összeszokj a navigátoroddal. Már értem, Anglia miért volt képes annyi világszínvonalú másodpilótát kinevelni az évek folyamán.”_


*Mikkelsen a Fabia vRS-sel is nagyon elégedett volt. *
*„Az eseményen ŠKODA Fabia vRS-sel vettünk részt. *
*Az országutak elég göröngyösek és keskenyek voltak, de az autó nagy hatással volt rám. Most, hogy már tudom, mit kell csinálni, nagyon jó lenne, ha mégegyszer részt vehetnék egy navigációs ralin, hátha javítani tudnánk a helyezésünkön!”*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 12)

*Összefoglaló a Mikulás Rallye-ról - képek*
2011. 12. 12. 07.51

 <RIGHT> 




*A hétvégi Mikulás Rallye Szentkirályszabadja melletti első gyorsasági szakasza után három másodperces előnnyel vezetett Turán Frigyes és navigátora, Nemrava Ferenc. A 127 nevezőből Zsiros Gábor és navigátora Őry Tamás, a mezőny egyetlen WRC-jével ekkor az összetett 15. helyen autózott.
* ​*„Nagyon jól kezdtük a versenyt, az első szakaszt megnyertük, de aztán volt egy kis technikai problémánk. Ettől visszaestünk, de ezt leszámítva jól vizsgázott a kocsi, jók voltak a beállításai. A murvát nagyon szeretem, és mint kiderült, a Subaru is. Ha nincs a műszaki gond, akkor jó pár hellyel előrébb végzünk, így pedig egy nagyon jó teszt volt, szerintem elég gyorsan mentünk. Nagyon jók voltak a pályák, örültem, hogy sokan szurkoltak a mezőnynek, és jó érzés volt újra itthon versenyezni.”* *– foglalta össze Turán Frici, aki végül az ötödik helyre hozta be az autót.*



Zsiros Gabi három helyet szépített a végére, ugyanis az összetett 12. helyre és ezzel együtt az abszolút amatőr 2. helyre sikerült behoznia a Skoda Octavia WRC-t.

*„Nagyon jókat meccseltünk! Az első szakaszon még nem voltam elég gyors, aztán a másodiktól kezdtem javítani, de túlmelegedett a fék, beesett a pedál, és ez nem könnyítette meg a dolgokat. A nézőket biztosan kárpótoltuk, mert rengeteget mentünk keresztben. Vigántpetenden aztán javítottunk. Nagy élmény volt, tényleg jókat küzdöttünk! Azoknak pedig külön köszönöm, akik kilátogattak a pálya szélére és jól érezték magukat. Jövőre mindenképp találkozunk, és megcélzom, hogy az összetett tízen belül végezzek.”* *– mondta Zsiros Gábor.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 30)

*Az Ezerjó Kupa bajnokai a Ringen: Pénzes Csaba - Mészáros Sándor*
2011. 12. 30. 02.12

 <RIGHT> 






*Pénzes Csaba és Mészáros Sándor idén már bizonyított az Ezerjó Rallyesprint Bajnokságban, a Szilveszter Rally alkalmával pedig lehetőségük nyílik, hogy összemérjék tudásukat a más bajnokságokban versenyző zsigulisokkal is.*

*Mészáros Sándor*:- Igyekszünk eredmény centrikusan autózni és figyeljük a stoppert, de természetesen a közönségről sem fogunk megfeledkezni. Mivel az abszolút sorrendben nem tudjuk felvenni a versenyt a sokkal erősebb és modernebb technikákkal, ezért célunk, hogy minél jobb helyezést érjünk el a Ladások között.
- Puki (Pénzes Csaba) ezúttal is lelkiismeretesen felkészítette a VFTS-t, olajat cserélt és mindent áthúzott, amit csak lehetett. Az autó karácsonykor már versenykész állapotban letakarva állt a műhelyben. A verseny előtt, még tartunk egy tesztet, hogy utoljára mindent leellenőrizzünk és egy 100%-os autóval állhassunk rajthoz.

- A teszt alkalmával kipróbáljuk a lámpasort is, hiszen a mezőny végéről rajtolva az 1. gyorsaságit nagy valószínűséggel már sötétben fogjuk teljesíteni. Kíváncsi vagyok milyen lesz ilyen körülmények között versenyezni, idén az oroszlányi futam alkalmával már készültünk egy esti szakaszra, azonban az elmaradt. 
*Reméljük, ezúttal minden összejön és kipróbálhatjuk magunkat illetve a szúróinkat is!*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 1)

*BÚÉK!*


*Ifjabb Érdi Tibor nyerte a Szilveszter Ralit*
*2012.* 01. 01. 06.43 ​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Győzelemmel ünnepelte visszatérését a magyar rali pályákra ifjabb Érdi Tibor és Táborszki Atilla, a Kazár-Percze és a Botka-Mihalik párosok előtt az első helyen végezetek az idei Szilveszter Rallyn. Motoros világbajnokunk, Talmácsi Gábor az abszolút ötödik helyen mutatkozott be.*​ 
A mezőny egyetlen WRC autójával versenyző páros, már a csütörtök esti első gyorsasági szakaszon magához ragadta a vezetést, amit a verseny végéig már ki sem engedtek kezeik közül. A pénteki 4 gyorsasági szakaszból háromszor autóztak abszolút időt, így végül magabiztos, közel félperces előnnyel végeztek az élen.
Kazár Miklós a Mikulás Rally győzelmétől felvértezve érkezett a Hungaroringre, és már egy félig R4-es Mitsubishivel szálltak harcba a győzelemért. Érdiék Skoda WRC-jével azonban ő sem bírt, így ezúttal meg kellett elégednie a második hellyel. Egyedül Botka Dávid volt képes megtörni Érdiék uralmát, a negyedik gyorsasági szakaszon ugyanis nem volt nála gyorsabb, de mivel már korábban visszacsúszott, ezért impozáns hajrája most csak egy harmadik helyre volt elég. A negyedik helyen a leggyorsabb "amatőr" pilóta, Bosch Péter zárta a ralit.​ 

Hatalmas meglepetésre a motoros világbajnokunk már élete első rali versenyén is nagyon komoly neveket utasított maga mögé, Répa Katával az abszolút ötödik helyen zárták a versenyt. Talmának egyébként annyira megtetszett a rali, hogy azt már most megígérte jövőre ismét rajthoz áll a Szilveszter Rallyn.​ 

*A Szilveszter Rally végeredménye:*​ 
*1. ifj. Érdi Tibor/Táborszki Attila, Skoda Octavia WRC 23.24,3*
*2. Kazár Miklós/Percze Nándor, Mitsubishi Lancer E9 +27,6*
*3. Botka Dávid/Mihalik Péter, Mitsubishi Lancer E9 +57,4*
*4. Bosch Péter/Kis-Tóth Miklós, Mitsubishi Lancer E6 +1.04,4*
*5. Talmácsi Gábor/Répa Kata, Mitsubishi Lancer E6 +1.14,6*
*6. Turán Frigyes/Zsíros Gábor, Subaru Impreza R4 +1.19,8*
*7. Hideg Krisztián/Kecskeméti Balázs, Mitsubishi Lancer E9 +1.28,5*
*8. Budavári Zoltán/Kulcsár Csaba, Mitsubishi Lancer E8 +1.32,5*
*9. Szabó Gergely/Walter Tamás, Mitsubishi Lancer E10 +1.36,3*
*10. Kozma Gábor/Bartha Nándor, Mitsubishi Lancer E9 +1.43,5*​


----------



## Misi1973 (2012 Január 2)

*Nagyon is szép, egy jó chopper motorral biztosan!*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 7)

*Yves Matton a Citroen új csapatfőnöke *
2012. 01. 07. 02.23

 <RIGHT> 






*A Citroen hivatalosan is bejelentette, hogy Yves Matton váltja Olivier Quesnel-t, a World Rally Championship csapatfőnöki posztján.*


Matton, aki már 2007-ben, Guy Frequelin távozásakor is esélyes volt a pozícióra, máris megkezdi a munkát. Quesnel a Peugeot Sport igazgató tisztjét fogja betölteni.


Quesnel távozását a 2011-es Sebastiens Loeb és Ogier felállású, a Citroen számára sikeres ugyanakkor itt-ott botrányszagú szezon végén jelentették be.


Frederic Banzet, aki Matton felettese lesz, ezt mondta: „Szeretném megköszönni Olivier Quesnel 4 éves munkáját, amit a Citroen Racing Team csapatfőnökeként végzett


*„Vezetése alatt a Citroen minden évben megnyerte a gyártói és a versenyzői címet Sebastien Loeb-bel és Daniel Elena-val. Yves Matton feladata lesz, hogy fenntartsa a Citroen Racing magas szintű kiválóságát.”*


*Xavier Mestelan Pinon-t nevezték ki helyettesnek, aki egyúttal a technikai igazgató is.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 11)

*Február elsején már tesztelne a súlyosan sérült Nicky Hayden*


*Három hét múlva, február elsején kezdené meg a teszteléseket a komoly csonttörésekkel bajlódó Nicky Hayden, a gyorsasági motorsport MotoGP kategóriájának 2006-os világbajnoka.*

*"Nagyon bízom abban, hogy ott lehetek a szepangi gyakorláson"* - nyilatkozta a 30 éves amerikai pilóta, aki két hete edzés közben bukott, az esés következtében pedig eltörte két bordáját és a bal lapockáját is.

Hayden nem volt hajlandó kés alá feküdni, műtét nélkül szeretne regenerálódni.


*A gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság április 8-án rajtol Katarban.*​


----------



## Zipiano (2012 Január 11)

Ma hallottam: Valentino Rossi meg ket evig biztos marad a MotoGP-ben. Remelem meglesz a 10. VB cim!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 15)

*Gassner Jr az IRC mezőnyében*








*Hermann Gassner Jr, Németország egyik legkiválóbb fiatal rally versenyzője is képviseltetni fogja magát nyolc futamon, az IRC (International Rally Challenge) 2012-es mezőnyében. A német pilóta egy, a Red-Bull által szponzorált Skoda Fabia Super 2000-essel fog rajthoz állni.*


Gassner Jr a magyarországi, Canon Mecsek Rally-n debütált IRC futamon, múlt szeptemberben, és a lenyűgöző abszolút 5. helyen végzett. Azt mondja, már akkor eldöntötte, hogy vissza fog térni az IRC-hez, hiszen a versenyt jellemző kiélezett küzdelmek hozzájárulhatnak a pilótai teljesítményének fejlődéséhez.


„Úgy látszik, nagyon sok időt fogok eltölteni a pilótafülkében ebben az évben, és ez egy nagyszerű dolog – nyilatkozta a 23 éves rallys. – Minden kétséget kizáróan ez a legjobb a fejlődésemnek. Megpróbálom majd felvenni a versenyt a nagyokkal, már a legelejétől fogva. A csapatom, akárcsak a jól megszokott rally járgányom, a Skoda Fabia Super 2000-es, hozzá fognak segíteni ehhez a célomhoz. És ehhez nagyban hozzá fog még járulni Klaus Wicha is, aki egy igazán tapasztalt navigátor. Már alig várom a szezont, hogy végre kezdhessünk!”


Gassner Jr a következő hónapban kezdi meg „hadjáratát” a teljesen kavicsos, sóderes Sata Rallye Açores-n. 

*Programjában szerepel még az aszfaltos Rally Islas Canarias El Corte Inglés, a Tour de Corse, GEKO Ypres Rally, a cseh Barum és a Sanremo Rally, valamint a magyar futam, a Canon Mecsek Rally is. IRC-s szereplése novemberben, a vegyes felszínű Ciprus Rallyn fog befejeződni.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 18)

*Új módszerek Szabó Krisznek *








*A Fit4Race segítségével Szabó Krisztián technikai edzésen vett részt, amelyen ügyességi és reflexgyakorlatok alapján próbálják kideríteni, miként lehet még sikeresebb az autókrosszban.*


A teljesítmény-diagnosztikai vizsgálat után a technikai sportokban érintett embereket segítő Fit4Race folytatta a Szabó Krisztiánnal kapcsolatos tevékenységét, és ezúttal egy 90 perces edzésre invitálta a Felix Promotion sportmenedzser-irodával együttműködő autókrosszost. A másfél órás tréning során különböző, a Fit4Race által kitalált eszközökkel „kínozták” Krisztiánt, hogy felmérjék, miben és hol kell változtatni a még nagyobb sikerek érdekében.


„Nagyon jól éreztem magam, azt gondolom, szükség volt erre a további előrelépéshez – mondta az edzés után a junior Európa-bajnok. – Ezek a koordinációs és reflexgyakorlatok vetekedtek egy erőnléti edzés keménységével, úgyhogy most minden porcikámat érzem. Ettől függetlenül már nagyon várom a következő találkozót!”

Az eredmények biztatóak, legalábbis a Fit4Race kitalálója, *Matics Zsolt *szerint.
* „Krisznek nagyon jók a reflexei, ahhoz képest, hogy ez volt az első edzésünk, nagyon jól teljesített. Nem hiszem, hogy gondjai lennének a jövőben, és hiszem, hogy együtt még nagyobb sikerekre leszünk képesek”* – mondta mosolyogva a szakember.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 25)

*Delecour különleges ajándéka *
2012. 01. 25. 05.10​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A 2012-es Monte Carlo Rally utolsó gyorsasági szakaszán a francia klasszis, François Delecour átadta Ford Fiesta RS WRC-je kormányát navigátorának, Dominique Savignoni-nak. Ez volt a tökéletes ajándék „Doumé” számára karrierje utolsó WRC futamán.*​ 

„Fantasztikus volt.” – lelkendezett az alkalmi pilóta, mikor a verseny végeztével visszatértek Monacoba – „Szeretném megköszönni Françoisnak és a Ford csapatának, hogy mindezt lehetővé tették számomra. Igazán nem engedhettem meg magamnak, hogy hibázzak ...”​ 

A korzikai navigátor úgy döntött, hogy a Monte Carlo Rallyt követően végleg leteszi az itinert: „1985-ben debütáltam a WRC-ben Yves Loubet oldalán. Számos különböző pilótával versenyeztem, míg végül 1999-ben ültem be François mellé. Most már több mint 60 éves vagyok, és egyszerűen nem érzem, hogy képes lennénk folytatni.”​ 

A különleges esemény alkalmából François Delecour felajánlotta barátjának a kivételes lehetőséget, hogy vezesse Ford Fiestáját a verseny utolsó szakaszán az 5.16 kilométeres Power Stagen.​ 

„Már teljesítettem 5 vagy 6 versenyt a pilóta szerepében, de a Fiesta WRC egy teljesen más világ.” – számolt be élményeiről Dominique – „Elképesztő volt. François minden tőle telhetőt megtett, hogy minél pontosabban diktáljon és nem ment neki rosszul, sőt. Most lehetősége volt megtapasztalni, hogy a jobb oldalon ülni sem egyszerű feladat.”​ 

*Dominique ideje 4perc 21.9 másodperc volt, így kilométerenként 8 másodperccel bizonyult lassabbnak, mint az végső értékelésben előttük végző Novikov.*​ 
*A veterán francia páros végül megtartotta előnyét Campanaval szemben és az abszolút értékelés hatodik helyén zárták a Monte Carlo Rallyt.*



*Főszerepben az egyensúly*








*Szabó Krisztián elkezdte az alapozást. Gyakran halljuk, az autóversenyekre legjobban egy versenyautó volánja mögött lehet felkészülni, ám a Fit4Race valami olyasmi, ami a téli hónapokban is lehetővé teszi a pilóták számára, hogy tökéletes állapotban legyenek a szezonkezdetkor. *


A tréning különböző részekből áll össze: először az egyensúlyt fejlesztő gyakorlatokat vettük górcső alá a Felix Promotion menedzseriroda által képviselt versenyzővel.

*„Az egyensúlyi gyakorlatok úgy néznek ki, hogy például ülök egy nagy labdán, a két bokámmal egy focilabdát tartok, közben kormány a kezemben – persze nem igazi, hanem csak egy gumikarika – és képzeletben megyek végig a pályán, közben kormányozok. A gyakorlat lényege, hogy egyszerre többfelé tudjak figyelni és időnként az edzőm, Matics Zsolti bemondja, hogy: „Most!” Utólag fel kell elevenítenem, hogy hol jártam abban a pillanatban a pályán és mit tapasztaltam. Erre azért van szükség, hogy akár három kör után is vissza tudjam idézni a szerelőknek, hogy pontosan melyik körben és mi történt, így ugyanis könnyebb megtalálni az esetleges hibákat” *- mondta a Felix Promotion menedzseriroda által képviselt Szabó Krisztián.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 31)

*Mexikóban térhet vissza Ken Block *
2012. 01. 31. 02.46

 <RIGHT> 






*Még nem tudni hány világbajnoki futamon áll rajthoz 2012-ben a gymkhana királya, Ken Block. *

Nem vett rész a szezonnyitó Monte Carlo Rallyn és a soron következő Svédországban megrendezésre kerülő versenyről is hiányozni fog az amerikai pilóta. A pletykák szerint Block és navigátora, Alex Gelsomino a sorozat harmadik futamán, Mexikóban fog visszatérni a WRC mezőnyébe.


A Mexikó Rally főszponzorai között megtalálható Block első számú támogatója a Monster Energy és a kaliforniai versenyző által alapított DC Shoes is. Ezek láttán már korántsem tűnik alaptalannak a hír, hogy az amerikaiak csillaga március második hétvégéjén újra csatlakozik a világ legjobbjaihoz.

*Sokáig azonban már nem kell találgatni, hiszen a mexikói rallyfiesta nevezési listája február 9-én kerül nyilvánosságra.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 3)

*Ogier lehet az idei év meglepetése *
2012. 02. 03. 05.54

 <RIGHT> 






*Kris Nissen, a Volkswagen Motorsport igazgatójának vélemény szerint Sebastien Ogier még komoly meglepetéseket okozhat a WRC-k mezőnyében Szuper 2000-es Škodájával.*

A hétszeres WRC futamgyőztes, Ogier és navigátora, Julien Ingrassia a Volkswagen programjának keretein belül egy teljes szezon teljesítenek a Škoda Fabia S2000-rel. A német márka és versenyzőik ennek köszönhetően már Polo R WRC jövőévi bevetése előtt hasznos tapasztalatokra tehetnek szert.

Annak ellenére, hogy a Szuper 2000-es versenyautók körülbelül 20 lóerővel gyengébbek a jelenlegi WRC-ktől, Ogier képes volt ledolgozni ezt a hátrányt és abszolút 3. időt futott a Monte-Carlo Rallyn.

*„Sebastien tempója lenyűgöző volt a Monte-Carlo Rally nyitó szakaszában”* – nyilatkozta Kris Nissen – *„ Ez bizonyítja, hogy olyan versenyzőt szerződtettünk, akiben remek lehetőségek rejlenek. Meg vagyok róla győződve, hogy ő lehet az idei világbajnoki sorozat egyik nagy meglepetése.”*
​


----------



## Szaszyka72 (2012 Február 3)

Ken Block mi a francot keres egyáltalán a Rali VB-n? Bezzeg Markko Martin sehol nincs :-(((((( Pedig őt szerettem, és nagyon jó pilóta volt!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 7)

*Teszt: Klasszikus a hétköznapokra*
2012. 02. 07. 04.06

 <RIGHT> 






*BMW alapokon mutatkozik be a HB Coupé*


A régi idők hangulatának modern technikával való ötvözése nem újkeletű ötlet, hiszen a klasszikus elegancia nem csak az autóiparban keveredik napjaink vívmányaival, de az építészetben és a lakberendezésben is közkedvelt a kettősség ilyesfajta burjánzása.

Nos, a Wiesmann testvérek után ezúttal a Huet fivérek szenvedélye által született meg egy ígéretes alkotás, ami nem csak a retro híveinek szívét rabolhatja el. Tino és Paul először persze nem is álmodoztak arról, hogy saját autót építsenek, de kedvenc hobbijuknak hódolva először veteránautós rendezvények szervezőiként, majd ritka járművek bérbeadóiként váltak közismertté.

A HB Special csak amolyan kezdeti szárnypróbálgatás volt

A kreativitás végül mégis utat törhetett magának, s a Triumph TR6 alapjaira megépült az első saját típus, ami a HB (Huet Brothers) Special elnevezést kapta a keresztségben.

A kezdeti szárnypróbálgatások sokak elismerését kivívták, így végül megszületett a Huet Brothers Coupé koncepciója, ami a ’70-es évek hangulatát napjaink csúcstechnikájával, nevezetesen a BMW tagadhatatlanul hatékony hajtásláncaival fejeli meg.

A szénszálas borítás alatt a BMW modern műszaki vívmányai lapulnak

A teljes mértékben karbonszálas alapokra építkező újdonság alig 1,1-1,2 tonnás tömegét az ismert soros hathengeres, háromliteres benzinmotor 306 lóerős teljesítményre és 400 Nm nyomaték leadására képes átirata-, valamint egy négyhengeres dízelmotor 204 lóerősre hangolt változata is repítheti.

A százas sprint ideje ezzel igen ígéretes módon 4,3 és 5,6 másodperc között alakul, miközben a végsebesség a hallgatólagos egyezményhez igazodva 250 km/órában korlátozott.

A menetteljesítmények ígéretesek, a megjelenés vonzó

A hátsókerékhajtású Coupé alapváltozatában egy hatfokozatú manuális egységgel oszthatjuk be a motor erőforrásait, de voksolhatunk egy hétsebességes duplakuplungos, vagy dízelmotorral párosítva egy nyolcfokozatú automataváltó mellett is.

A hab a tortán, hogy a szépséges túraautó megjelenését, és hangolását a saját szájízünknek megfelelően választhatjuk meg, hiszen lesz egy klasszikus megjelenésű, finomabb hangolású Coupé, és egy nyersebb, modernebb fellépésű RR változat is.

Reméljük, hogy viszontlátjuk még a Huet testvérek művét


*Mivel a Huet testvérek egyelőre a hétköznapokra termett autó fejlesztésének kezdeti stádiumánál tartanak, vélhetően a vételár a munkálatokat finanszírozó foglalókkal egyetemben alku tárgyát képezheti, de a kis manufaktúra vállalkozókedvű befektetők jelentkezését is várja. Szurkolunk nekik.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 11)

*Svéd-rali - Latvala az élen, Loeb komoly hátrányban*


*A finn Jari-Matti Latvala áll az élen a rali-világbajnokság idei második állomása, a svédországi verseny pénteki szakaszainak teljesítése után.*

Mögötte honfitársa, Mikko Hirvonen következik, míg a harmadik helyről a norvég Petter Solberg várja a szombati folytatást.
A sorozatban nyolcszoros világbajnok francia Sébastien Loeb több mint kétperces hátrányt szedett össze annak következtében, hogy a hetedik szakaszon kicsúszott.

*Eredmények, állás a pénteki verseny (9 szakasz) után:*

*1. Jari-Matti Latvala, Miikka Anttila (finn, Ford Fiesta RS) 1:22:16.8 ó*
*2. Mikko Hirvonen, Jarmo Lehtinen (finn, Citroe:n DS3) 17.2 mp hátrány*
*3. Petter Solberg, Chris Patterson (norvég, brit, Ford Fiesta RS) 20.0 mp h.*
*...7. Sébastien Loeb, Daniel Elena (francia, monacói, Citroe:n DS3) 2:09.7 p h.*​


----------



## PókerTomi (2012 Február 12)

Nascar versenyekhez nem lehet valahonnét hozzájutni, nem tudjátok? köszi előre is  Valamikor most kezdődik a szezon.


----------



## PókerTomi (2012 Február 12)

Szaszyka72 írta:


> Ken Block mi a francot keres egyáltalán a Rali VB-n? Bezzeg Markko Martin sehol nincs :-(((((( Pedig őt szerettem, és nagyon jó pilóta volt!!!




Egy ikon, ennyi . (Azt hiszem így mondják). Rallis oldalakon olvastam, hogy színesíti stílusával a mezőnyt de ennél több nem nagyon van benne. :111:


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 21)

*A Michael Shank Racing halasztani kénytelen *
2012. 02. 21. 03.37

 <RIGHT> 






*A Michael Shank Racing kénytelen elhalasztani Indy Car szezonjának kezdetét, vagy egy módosított versenynaptárral kénytelen nekivágni a szezonnak, szponzorációs problémák miatt.*


A csapat megegyezett a Lotusal mint motorbeszállítóval, és reményeik szerint Paul Tracy lesz a versenyzőjük, de még tesztekre van szükségük, és elismerték, hogy a tavalyi szponzorációs tárgyalások problémái továbbra is fennállnak. „Megvan az autónk és hozzá a csapat is, mégis tovább kell folytatnunk a kemény munkát azért, hogy összeszedjük a szponzori pénzeket. Nem akarom azt, hogy csak kifussunk a pályára eredmények nélkül. Meg akarjuk mutatni mire is vagyunk képesek.”

„ Az a célom hogy ezt a dolgot képesek legyünk elindítani, és ha ez azt jelenti, hogy technikai partnerekkel kell dolgoznunk, vagy, hogy csak egyes futamkora koncentráljunk, hát legyen.

„ Természetesen a fiúk kint vannak és tesztelnek, ez a legjobb helyzet, amiben csak lehetünk. Egy kicsit nagyobb akadályt kell megmásznunk, mint azt gondoltuk volna, de nem fogjuk feladni harc nélkül.

Az Indy Car-ba való belépés egyben az együléses versenyzésbe való visszatérést is jelenti a Shank Racing számára, mely még az Atlantic szériával kezdődött majd folytatódott a Grand-Am ben, ahol idén megnyerték a Daytona-i 24 órás viadalt. 

*A Michael Shank Racing (MSR) egy együttműködés Michael Shank, a NASCAR pilóta AJ Allmendinger, és az üzletember Brian Bailey között.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 21)

*Uraim a HÖLGY NEM SZŐKE...*

*Hölgyek közt az első*
2012. 02. 21. 07.50​ 
<RIGHT>​






*Az olasz tinédzser Vicky Piria lett a GP3 mezőnyének első női versenyzője, miután leszerződött a széria újoncához, a Trident Racinghez.*



Ugyan már több női pilóta is tesztelhetett Formula-3-as autót a múltban, versenyzői üléshez egyikük sem jutott. Így Piria az első, aki egy teljes bajnokságot végigversenyezhet. A 18 éves Piria a Formula Abarth bajnokságból lépett feljebb.


*„ Miután befejeztem a Formula Abarth bajnokság 2011-es szezonját, adódott egy lehetőségem hogy egy Formula 3-as autót teszteljek, melyben azonnal megláttam egy lehetséges formula autós karrier lehetőségét.”*


*„ Amikor a Trident Racing kifejtette nekem GP3-as szezonjuk részleteit, egyből tudtam, hogy élnem kell a lehetőséggel.”*


*„Tudom hogy sok a lehetséges forgatókönyv, különösképpen mert a mezőnyben sokan jóval tapasztaltabbak mint én. Ugyanakkor nem érzek nyomást. Tudom hogy megengedhetek magamnak egy tanuló évet, fel vagyok készülve arra hogy a 2012-es évet a fejlődésnek szenteljem.”*

*Piria a Trident Racing első női pilótája.*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 24)

*Grönholm jó esélyekkel indul a GRC-ben *
2012. 02. 24. 03.43

 <RIGHT> 







*Marcus Grönholm hivatalosan is megerősítette, hogy a 2012-es szezonban Best Buy Racing színeiben fog rajthoz állni a Global RallyCross Championship futamain. A kétszeres rally világbajnok Ford Fiestájának felkészítéséről az Olsbergs Motor Sport Evolution csapata gondoskodik majd az egész szezon során.*


Tavaly a Global RallyCross Championship 3 versenyén is a dobogó legfelső fokán ünnepelhetett, a 17. X-Games játékokon pedig egy ezüst és egy bronzérmet is begyűjtött a finn pilóta, így idén is a nagy esélyesek között tartják számon Magic Marcus-t.

"Örülök, hogy a Best Buy Mobile és az OMSE csapata lesz segítségemre a GRC futamain" - nyilatkozta Grönholm - "Tavaly megnyertem néhány futamot, de ez nem elég. Nyerni szeretnék minden egyes alkalommal, mikor autóba ülök és van még néhány elintézetlen ügyem a GRC-ben. "


*"A téli időszakban egy igényesen kidolgozott edzéstervet követtem, az OMSE csapata pedig folytatta a Fiesta fejlesztését. A Best Buy és a bajnokság többi csapatában is fokozódnak az erőfeszítések az első verseny közeledtével. Már alig várom, hogy eljutassam a dobogó legfelső fokára a Best Buy Mobile-t"*


*A 7 fordulóból álló Global RallyCross Championship, áprilisban veszi kezdetét Las Vegas-ban.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 25)

*Haláleset történt az ausztráliai superbike-vb-n* 







*Életét veszítette egy ausztrál versenyző a superbike-motorosok hazai rendezésű világbajnokságán, Phillip Islanden.*








*A 17 éves Oscar McIntyre a 600 köbcentis géposztály szombati viadalának második körében szenvedett végzetes kimenetelű balesetet, amelybe még ketten belekeveredtek.*







* Egyikük megúszta következmények nélkül, másikukat kórházba szállították megfigyelésre, de sérülései nem életveszélyesek.*






*McIntyre-en azonban már nem tudtak segíteni: a pálya ominózus részére gyorsan kiérkező mentősök megpróbálták újraéleszteni, de nem jártak eredménnyel, a fiatal motoros a helyszínen meghalt.*










*Nyugodjék Békében!*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 26)

*Danica Patrick rövid boldogsága*

2012. 02. 26. 00.30 
 <RIGHT> 








*Danica Patrick egy óriási robbanással debütált a Nationwide Series-ben. A szombati évadnyitó Daytona versenyre ugyanis ő szerezte meg a pole pozíciót, a csütörtöki nap folyamán.*


A Jr Motorsport 7-es rajtszámú Chevrolet-ját vezetve Patrick 49,250 másodperc alatt teljesítette a 2,5 mérföld hosszú pályát. A fiatal hölgy 182,741 mérföld/h átlagsebességgel autózott, megelőzve ezzel a korábbi IndyCar riválisát, a Penske színeiben versenyző Sam Hornish Jr-t.

A Daytona 500 kvalifikáció végére a Roush Fenway Forddal induló, Travor Bayne tudott a leginkább közel kerülni Patrick idejéhez – mindössze 7 ezredmásodperccel maradt alul.

Patricknek ez a pole pozíciója már a negyedik a sorban, amit ilyen nagynevű pályaversenyen ér el. Korábban három alkalommal indulhatott az élről, 2005-ben, amikor az IndyCarban debütált.


*A Nascar történelmében másodszor fordult ezzel elő, hogy egy nő szerezte meg a kvalifikáción az első helyet. 1994 márciusában, Atlantában a Busch Series-n Shawna Robinson volt a leggyorsabb.*


*Pénteken azonban elszállt Patrick boldogsága: a Daytona 500 kvalifikációs futamának utolsó körében kiesett. *
*Így a vasárnapi versenyt a sor végéről kell kezdenie Danica Patricknek.*


*Patrick kupasorozatának főnöke, Tony Stewart, aki hétből hat alkalommal nyerte meg a szezonnyitó Daytona futamot, a 7. helyről fog nekivágni a versenynek.*
​


----------



## PókerTomi (2012 Február 26)

Hát ez ciki 


Ma végre beindul a csúcskategória is , itt a Daytona 500!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 7)

*Nem lesz EGER Rallye! *










*Hivatalos közlemény:*​*
Tisztelt Versenyzők és Sporttársak!​*


Szomorúan kell tudatnunk, hogy eddig megrendezett nyolc évadnyitó Eger Rallye-t és ez idei évben eddig kettő hónap előkészítő munkát követően az Eger Rallye idei futamát nem tudjuk megrendezni!

Hittünk benne, hogy a nehéz körülmények ellenére is sikerülhet megteremtenünk a szükséges feltételeket! Sajnos, be kell lássuk, hogy nem szabad – még a legnagyobb jó szándékkal sem – tovább éltetni a reményt, mert a versenyzőknek akaratunk ellenére komoly károkat okozhatunk.

Szívfájdítóan nehéz döntés ez a részünkről, de akkor is ki kell mondanunk, hogy a körülmények diadalmaskodtak felettünk és felelőséggel idén nem tudjuk megrendezni az Eger Rallyet!

Külön köszönettel tartozunk azoknak, akik mellénk álltak és próbáltak segíteni a problémák megoldásában! Természetesen, amennyiben még a jövőben lehetőséget kapunk rá, teljes erővel azon dolgozunk majd, hogy újra élesszük ezt a nagyszerű versenyt, mely nyolc évig volt a magyar és sokszor a szlovák bajnokságok méltó évadnyitó futama.


*A rallye továbbra is az életünk, melyet nem szeretnénk feladni, de most a körülmények sajnos maguk alá gyűrtek minket...*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 10)

*Mexikó-rali - Ifj. Érdi Tibor 18. a prológon*










*Az ifj. Érdi Tibor, Táborszki Attila kettős a 18. időt futotta a rali-világbajnokság harmadik, mexikói versenyének csütörtöki prológján.*

A viadal honlapja szerint a magyar páros 59.2 mp alatt teljesítette a Guanajuato belvárosában rendezett 1,05 km-es szakaszt, 5.5 mp-cel lassabban mint az első norvég Petter Solberg.
Érdiék idén összesen három világbajnoki futamon állnak rajthoz, és az első megméretés, majd következik a németországi és a spanyolországi viadal. Mint azt a pilóta az MTI-nek múlt héten elmondta: egy 2012-es fejlesztésű Mitsubishi Lancer EVO 10-es autóval szerepelnek, s a mostani versenyen azonban alaposan megnehezíti a dolgukat, hogy csak csütörtökön kapták meg a gépet.

*Mexikóban összesen 24 gyorsasági szakasz vár a mezőnyre, ezek össztávja több mint négyszáz kilométer, a viadal teljes hossza pedig 1200 km.*

Ifj. Érdi azt tervezi, hogy amennyiben idén az eredményei megfelelőek lesznek, akkor jövőre már hat viadalon áll rajthoz az úgynevezett PWRC-kategóriában. A PWRC a volt N-csoport, ahol a versenyautók alkotóelemei nagyon sokban hasonlítanak az "utcai" gépekhez. 

*A magyar autóversenyző tavaly és tavalyelőtt is három-három vb-futamon vett részt.*



*Michelisz Norbert a MOL támogatásával vág neki az idei a Túraautó Világbajnokságnak*

*A Zengő Motorsport csapatot az idei szezonban a MOL támogatja.*
* 

*​*
*





*Hétvégén indul a 2012-es FIA Túraautó Világbajnokság (WTCC), amelynek ismét lesz hazai résztvevője, Michelisz Norbert, Európa Kupa győztes és többszörös magyar bajnok autóversenyző személyében. A Zengő Motorsport csapatot az idei szezonban a MOL támogatja, így az istálló színeiben induló versenyzőnek nőnek az esélyei a kitűzött célok elérésére.*


A Zengő Motorsport két versenyzővel képviselteti magát az idei a Túraautó Világbajnokságon, a csapat favoritja, *Michelisz Norbert mellett Wéber Gábor többszörös magyar bajnok is indul az európai versenyeken. *A tavaly már bizonyító Michelisz és az F1- szakkommentátorként is megismert Wéber is ott van a 12 futamos évad első versenye színhelyén, az olaszországi Monzában. A 2012 március 12-i futam előtt már szombaton a szabadedzéseken és az időmérő edzéseken bizonyíthatnak a pilóták.

* A világbajnokságnak idén is lesz magyarországi futama, amelyre május 6-án kerül sor a Hungaroringen.
*​*
**„Érzem, hogy az idei év fantasztikus lesz, a monzai pályán a már-már megszállott autósport-rajongó olasz közönség előtt kellően fel tudom szívni magam az egész idényre. Az idei szezonban a célom nem kevesebb, minthogy futamgyőzelmeket szerezzek és kivívjam a legjobb nem gyári csapat versenyző (Yokohama Drivers’ Trophy) címet”* –* mondta el Michelisz Norbert.
*​*
*Kelenvölgyi Ágnes, a MOL szponzorációs vezetője hozzátette, hogy az autó-motor sportban és az energetika területén is maximális teljesítményt kell nyújtani, és ezért a társaság a technikai sportok támogatását kiemelten fontosnak tartja. 

*A MOL ezzel az együttműködéssel arra törekszik, hogy egy ilyen kitartást és hatalmas erőfeszítést jelentő sportágban is csúcsteljesítménnyel kösse össze a nevét.*​*​*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 11)

*Mexikó-rali - Loeb vezet az első nap után, Érdiék a 24. helyen*


*A sorozatban nyolcszoros világbajnok, címvédő francia Sébastien Loeb vezet a pénteki nap után a rali-vb harmadik, mexikói versenyén.*

A második helyről a finn Mikko Hirvonen, a harmadikról pedig a norvég Mads Ostberg várja a folytatást.
Az ifj. Érdi Tibor, Táborszki Attila kettős jelenleg a 24. a 27 párost felvonultató mezőnyben. A magyar duó idén összesen három világbajnoki futamon áll rajthoz, ez az első megméretés, majd következik a németországi és a spanyolországi viadal.


*Eredmények (a sorozat honlapja alapján):*
*Az állás 12 gyorsasági szakasz után:*
*---------------------------------*
*1. Sébastien Loeb, Daniel Elena (francia, monacói, Citroe:n DS3) 1:24:46.4 ó*
*2. Mikko Hirvonen, Jarmo Lehtinen (finn, Citroe:n DS3) 11.2 mp hátrány*
*3. Mads Ostberg, Jonas Andersson (norvég, svéd, Ford Fiesta RS) 1:11.9 p h.*
_...*24.* Ifj. Érdi Tibor, Táborszki Attila *(Mitsubishi Lancer EVO 10) 29:27.7 p h.*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 23)

[h=2]*Új-Zéland-rali - Loeb áll az élen*[/h]

*A sorozatban nyolcszoros vb-győztes francia *_*Sébastien Loeb*_* vezet két nap után a 13 állomásból álló rali-világbajnokság idei hetedik versenyén, az Új-Zéland-ralin.*

A második helyet - kevéssel lemaradva Loebtől - a szintén Citroe:nt irányító finn Mikko Hirvonen, a harmadikat pedig a Fordot hajtó norvég Petter Solberg foglalja el.
*

Az állás két nap után:*

*1. Sébastien Loeb, Daniel Elena** (francia, monacói, Citroe:n DS3) 3:27.51.9 óra*

*2. Mikko Hirvonen, Jarmo Lehtinen (finn, Citroe:n DS3) 6.4 mp hátrány*

*3. Petter Solberg, Chris Patterson (norvég, brit, Ford Fiesta RS) 1:33.3 p hátrány*

*

A vb-pontversenyben hat futam után: 

**1. Loeb 119 pont,** 2. Hirvonen 89, 3. Mads Ostberg (norvég, Ford Fiesta RS) 80*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 28)

*A Növényi Norbert - Erdélyi György páros előfutóként indul Esztergomban*


<right> 

</right>​*





A Növényi Norbert - Erdélyi György páros előfutóként indul Esztergomban a Bakó Rally Team csapat segítségével...

Több, mint egy hónapja jutott a tisztelt nagyközönség tudomására, hogy a Növényi Norbert - Erdélyi György páros versenyautóba ülnek. A Bakó Rally Team Citroen C2R2 Max méregzsákjában láthatjuk majd a fiúkat, akik a Rali-Túra Bajnokság 3.futamán, Esztergomban előfutóként fognak indulni. A részletekről Erdélyi György pilótát, és Növényi Norbert navigátor kérdeztem.


Az 55. születésnapod alkalmával lett bejelentve, hogy a Bakó Rally Team csapatában fogtok autózni. Miért pont ezt a csapatot választottátok, hogy segítsenek elindítani a rally-s pályafutásotokat? 

- Több szempontot is szem előtt tartottunk, mint például, hogy baráti hangulat legyen a versenyek alkalmával, és hogy valamilyen szinten illeszkedjen a mi sport filozófiánkhoz, illetve döntő volt az is, hogy ezek a fiatalok beteg gyermekeket támogatnak már elég régóta, ezért gondoljuk, rossz emberek nem lehetnek. Vagyis, azóta már tudjuk, hisz elég időt töltünk együtt - mondta Norbi. 

A neved elég ismert mindenki számára, mégis azt gondolom sokan nem értik ezt a váltást. Mindig is a sport volt az életedben az első, és jelenleg még a Die Hard 5 forgatásán is részt veszel, hogy tudod ezt összeegyeztetni?

- Nem egyszerű, de tudod nincs olyan hogy lehetetlen, csak olyan van, hogy tehetetlen. Persze a viccet félretéve eléggé be vagyok táblázva, de mindig is szerettünk volna valami újat kipróbálni, amit Erdélyi György barátommal most megpróbálunk véghez is vinni. A csapat mindenben segít minket, a többi meg majd úgyis rajtunk múlik - mosolyog az 
újdonsült rali páros. 

Az erőnléttel gondolom nincs gond, hisz mindketten sportoltok. De teszteltétek már a Citroen C2R2 Max versenyautót és kaptok instrukciókat is Bakó László autóversenyzőtől?

- Természetesen Laci minden tőle telhetőt megtesz, még így is, hogy nem kevés a távolság a csapat és köztünk, de ezzel semmi gond nem volt. Nagyon rugalmas a csapat, és nemrég le is szerveztek a Kakucs Ringen egy egész napos tesztet, ami fantasztikus volt. Ültem Gyuri barátom mellett és róttuk egymás után a köröket, majd beültem Bakó Laci mellé, és akkor éreztem, hogy van még mit hozzá tennünk, na de mi még kispályások vagyunk, ezért is indulunk Esztergomban előfutóként.

Gyuri te már versenyeztél régen amatőr versenyeken Ladával, milyen beülni egy ilyen versenyautóba?

- Ég és föld. Iszonyat, amit megy ez a kis gép, pedig elsőre elég ,,csajos" az autó, de mikor beindítom és meghallom a hangját...nem túlzok, hogy a Kakucs Ringen a tesztelés alakalmával már nagyjából össze volt pakolva a csapat, mikor mi még mindig nem óhajtottunk kiszállni a kis drágából.


Mi a célotok a versenyzéssel?- 

Először is népszerűsíteni szeretnénk a magyar rally sportot, és ezzel összefüggően azt, hogy nincs olyan, hogy már ,,öreg vagyok hozzá", a sportoláshoz és az új dolgok kipróbálásához mindig elszántság, akaraterő és kitartás kell. Örülnénk, ha a rally bekerülne a látványsportok közé, de ehhez sokat kellene tenni mindenkinek.


Előfutóként indultok a Rali-Túra Bajnokság 3. versenyén Esztergomban. Mire számítotok?

- Túl nagy elvárásunk nincs a versennyel kapcsolatban, ismerkedünk a gyorsasági szakaszokkal, az autóval és akadálymentes versenyzésre törekszünk. Tudjuk, hogy Laci sokat tud majd nekünk segíteni, amit előre is köszönünk neki. Valamint szeretnénk azt a jó hangulatot megismételni, ami a tesztelés alkalmával is volt.

Üzennél valamit a Bakó Rally Team csapatának, esetleg a pálya szélén lévő szurkolóknak?

- Bakó Lacinak és párjának üzenjük, hogy ne aggódjanak, lassan megyünk majd és vigyázunk a szemük fényére. Valamint a szervizeseknek, hogy előre is elnézést, ha valami történne, de nem fog J A szurkolóknak pedig annyit üzennénk, hogy ha lehetséges ne álljanak túl közel a pályához, mert az ,,ördög sosem alszik". Reméljük, sokan szurkolnak majd nekünk, persze tisztes távolságból J 

Akkor nincs is más hátra, mint hogy sok sikert kívánjak a rallys pályafutásotokhoz, és sikeres együttműködést a Bakó Rally Team csapatával.​*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 30)

[h=2]Gyorsaságimotoros-vb - Jövőre visszatér a mezőny Argentínába[/h]

*Tizennégy év után jövőre visszatér Argentínába a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság mezőnye.*

A rendezők három évre szóló, 2015-ig érvényes szerződést kötöttek a vb kereskedelmi jogait birtokló Dorna Sportsszal. A megállapodás értelmében a Santiago del Estero tartományban található Autódromo Termas de Río Hondo nevű pályán az első nagydíjig végre kell hajtani a szükséges infrastrukturális felújításokat.
*
A gyorsaságimotoros-vb történetében 1960 és 1999 között 11 versenyre került sor a dél-amerikai országban, de azokat Buenos Airesben rendezték.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 5)

*Talmácsiék eltaktikázták az időmérő végét*

*

*_*SUPERBIKE VILÁGBAJNOKSÁG, SUPERSPORT* _
2012. 08. 05. 00.02 <right> 
</right>
<right>
</right>




*

A szigetország szeszélyes időjárása keresztülhúzta Talmácsi Gábor és csapata számítását, így a magyar motorosnak nem sikerült tovább javítani a második kvalifikáción. 
*
Míg délelőtt bejött Talmácsiék taktikája a gumiválasztást illetően, addig az időmérőn nem bizonyult jó döntésnek, hogy a vizes gumit intermediara cserélték. Az edzés legvégén ugyanis leesett az eső és hiába lett volna még 2 kör megtételéhez elegendő idő, nem volt értelme kockáztatni, így Talmácsi kiállt és a boxban fejezte be a tréninget. Holnap a 14. helyről várja majd a rajtot. A Supersport kategória versenyét az Eurosport2 14:30 órától élőben közvetíti.​*Talmácsi Gábor:*​_
*Sajnos eltaktikáztuk magunkat az időmérő legvégén, így már nem tudtam tovább gyorsulni. Ami délelőtt bejött, az sajnos*_* délután nem. A szabadedzés végén egyre jobban száradt fel a pálya és hátulra slick gumit tettünk. 5. lettem. Az időmérőn is folyamatosan száradt az aszfalt az ideális íveken, így kimentem és megkockáztattunk egy gyors gumicserét. Intermédia gumival mentem vissza, de ahelyett hogy tovább száradt volna az ideális ív, leesett az eső. Mivel kevés idő volt hátra, így nem volt mit tenni. A vizes beállítások még nem az igaziak, de dolgozunk rajta a csapatommal. Nem könnyű ez a hétvége eddig számunkra. Holnap kell egy jó rajt és mindent megteszek, hogy a 14. helyről előrébb tudjak jönni, amennyire csak lehet.*</p>


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 8)

*Valentino Rossi visszatérhet a Yamahához*


2012. 08. 08. 04.53 <right> 

</right>





*Spanyol lapértesülés szerint hamarosan bejelentik, hogy visszatér a Yamahához Valentino Rossi, a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság MotoGP kategóriájának hétszeres győztes olasz pilótája.* 
Az As című spanyol sportnapilap úgy tudja, hogy az olasz motoros egy hét múlva hivatalosan is közli, hogy elhagyja jelenlegi csapatát, a Ducatit, és a következő két vb-n ismét a Yamahával versenyez. 

A legendás "Doctor" a 2011-es idényben indult először a Ducati színeiben a vb-n, s ez volt az első olyan éve, amikor még futamot sem sikerült nyernie.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 23)

*Már csak pár nap van hátra Kiss Pál Tamás nyári szünetéből*


2012. 08. 23. 09.22 <right> 

</right>





*Legutóbb július végén láthattuk Kiss Pál Tamást versenyezni. A GP3 magyarországi fordulója után, a szurkolókban és Tamásban is felemás érzések kavarogtak. A magyar pilótát technikai problémák hátráltatták hazai versenyhétvégéjén, ám mégis sikerült megmutatnia, hogy milyen tehetséges versenyző.* 

Amikor már mindenki ünnepelte a szép sikert, akkor sajnos jött egy rossz hír, Tamást a futam után megbüntették, aminek következtében elveszítette dobogós helyezését és az érte járó pontokat. A bejelentés pillanatában sokan elkeseredtek, de úgy gondolom, hogy mindenki számára a pályán nyújtott csodálatos teljesítmény lesz az, ami örökre megmarad.

A hungaroringi versenyhétvége után a nem csak a Formula 1-es pilóták, hanem a GP3-asok is egy hónapos pihenőt kaptak. A gyárak bezárták kapuikat, a csapatok főhadiszállásán a csend lett az úr, a mérnökök, a szerelők és természetesen a pilóták is elmentek a nyári szabadságukra.
Lassan véget érnek a gondtalan napok a versenyzők és a csapatok számára is. A jövő héten már Belgiumban, egészen pontosan Spában áll rajthoz a mezőny.

Hazánk egyetlen GP3-as futamgyőztes pilótája és a magyar autósport egyetlen monacói dobogósa, Kiss Pál Tamás is utolsó napjait tölti családja és barátai körében.

Tamás a szünet során végre kipihenhette fáradalmait, több rendezvényen is részt vett, így például a kecskeméti Talmácsi napon is és már a szokásos tréningeket is elkezdte.

Tomi természetesen hűséges szurkolóiról sem feledkezett meg! Készült egy válogatás videó, amellyel szeretné megköszönni az őt támogatóknak, hogy bajban és a sikeres pillanatokban egyaránt mellette álltak és reméli, hogy ez a jövőben sem lesz másképp.


​<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/uB_A4aOVTZY" frameborder="0"></iframe>​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 24)

*Talmácsi hatodik lett az első időmérőn Moszkvában*

*SUPERBIKE VILÁGBAJNOKSÁG, SUPERSPORT*  

2012. 08. 24. 16.18 <right> 

</right>





*

Egy nap pihenő után ma újra a superbike és a supersport mezőny motorosai vették birtokukba a moszkvai pályát. Az időjárás továbbra sem mondható nyáriasnak, de a pilóták nem is ezzel foglalkoznak, hanem azzal, hogy minél jobban szerepeljenek az első oroszországi versenyhétvégéjükön.*

Talmácsi Gábor a szabadedzésen 15 kört teljesített és legjobb körideje 1:39:929 volt. A supersport kategória első időmérője magyar idő szerint 11:45 órakor vette kezdetét. 26 perccel a tréning vége előtt Sam Lowes bukása miatt piros zászlóval félbeszakították az edzést, majd rövid szünet után folytatódott a küzdelem a minél jobb köridőkért. Világbajnok motorosunk is tovább javított és végül a 6. helyen zárt. 

*Talmácsi Gábor:*
*Az időmérőre a szerdai teszten és az első szadabedzésen megszerzett tapasztalatok alapján állították össze a szerelők a motoromat. Éreztem, hogy a motor egészen jól működik, de a kanyarok nagy részében pumpált a hátsó gátló. Ezt sikerült megoldani egy boxkiállás után, majd egy másik probléma adódott: az első gumi tapadása volt rossz a motor súlyelosztása miatt, ami következtében a motor eleje kanyar közben sokszor elcsúszott. Bár ezen is sikerült javítani, azonban az edzés hátralévő részében sokszor éreztem, hogy az első kerék továbbra is csúszkál. Boldog vagyok, mert a szezon folyamán az eddigi legjobb időmérő eredményt sikerült elérnem. Úgy gondolom, hogy a motoron még tudnak állítani, hogy jobban viselkedjen az első gumi, és kigyorsításoknál is szükségem van erősebb setupokra.
* 

*Az első időmérő végeredménye: 

1. Kenan Sofuoglu 1.37.875
2. Sam Lowes 1.38.179
3. Broc Parkes 1.38.398
4. Jules Cluzel 1.38.434
5. Vladimir Leonov 1.38.615
6. Talmácsi Gábor 1.38.888
Talmácsi Gábor Média*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 25)

*Áprilisban rajtol a világ leghosszabb távú ralija Dél-Amerikában

**Áprilisban rajtol Dél-Amerikában a világ leghosszabb távú raliversenye, amely az argentin fővárosban kezdődik, és májusban ugyanott ér véget.*

A karaván tíz országot szel át. A start április 6-án lesz Buenos Airesben, aztán Uruguay, Paraguay, Brazília, Venezuela Kolumbia, Ecuador, Peru, Bolívia, Chile és ismét Argentína következik. A versenyzők a világ legdélebbi városának tekintett tűzföldi Ushuaiába is eljutnak, majd május 11-én az argentin főváros lesz a végállomás.

Korábban egyszer - még 1948-ban - került sor hasonló maratoni viadalra a dél-amerikai kontinensen: akkor Buenos Airesből Caracasba hajtottak a pilóták. A viadalt Domingo Marimon nyerte egy Chevrolet-val. A verseny nagy esélyese volt a későbbi ötszörös Forma-1-es sztárpilóta, Manuel Fangio, de az argentin versenyző kiesett, mert egy baleset következtében meghalt navigátora, Daniel Urrutía.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 26)

*Német-rali - Sébastian Loeb győzött, ifj. Érdi Tibor kiesett*



2012. 08. 26. 17.12 <right> 
</right>
<right>
</right>




​*

A sorozatban nyolcszoros vb-győztes, a pontversenyben éllovas francia Sébastien Loeb nyerte vasárnap a Német-ralit. Ifj. Érdi Tibor aki szombaton még az előkelőnek számító 22. pozíciót foglalta el a világbajnokság kilencedik futamán, nem sokkal a cél előtt kiesett.
* 
_*"Sajnos a technika ördöge nem kegyelmezett nekünk, Tibor autójának a váltója 20 km-rel a cél előtt tönkrement és ezért fel kellett adnia a versenyt"*_ - mondta Érdi Tibor, a pilóta édesapja, aki a kilencvenes évek egyik meghatározó magyar ralisa volt. 

*"Pokoli bosszantó, hogy a több mint 360 km-es gyorsasági szakaszból 340 sikerül és a befutó előtt romlik el. Hiába, technikai sport..."* - tette hozzá.

* Német-rali, végeredmény (15 gyorsasági, 368,63 km):
--------------------------------
1. Sébastien Loeb, Daniel Elena (francia, monacói, Citroën DS3) 3:41:52,4 ó

2. Jari-Matti Latvala, Mikka Anttila (finn, Ford Fiesta RS) 2:00.1 perc hátrány

3. Mikko Hirvonen, Jarmo Lehtinen (finn, Citroën DS3) 2:31.4 p h.


A pontverseny állása a 9. futam utzán (még négy van hátra): 

1. Loeb 199 pont, 

2. Hirvonen 145, 

3. Petter Solberg (norvég, Ford) 104

 Következik: Brit-rali, szeptember 13-16.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 28)

​
*Loeb jövőre már nem száll harcba a ralisok vb-címéért

*



*


A rali-világbajnoki sorozatban 2004 óta verhetetlen francia Sebastien Loeb jövőre már nem indul el minden vb-futamon.*

*"Nyolc - hamarosan valószínűleg kilenc - megnyert vb után Sebastien Loeb és navigátora, Daniel Elena nem próbálják újra megvédeni címüket 2013-ban. Jövőre csak a sorozat egy részében szerepelnek majd" *- áll a nyolcszoros vb-győztes pilóta csapata, a Citroen Racing csütörtöki közleményében.

_*Loeb a jelenlegi szezonban három futammal a vége előtt nagy fölénnyel vezeti a pontversenyt. *_

*Matematikailag már csak a finn Mikko Hirvonen érheti utol, ám ő is 61 ponttal van lemaradva tőle.*​


----------



## Miloka73 (2012 Október 7)

Én félek a motorozástól a bukás lehetősége miatt, rengeteg balesetről lehet hallani.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 8)

*Francia-rali - Loeb otthon lett kilencedszer világbajnok


*



*

A hazai közönség előtt szereplő Sébastien Loeb nyerte meg vasárnap a Francia-ralit, a 13 futamos világbajnokság 11. versenyét, ezzel behozhatatlan előnyre tett szert, és sorozatban kilencedik vb-címét hódította el.*

A 38 éves pilóta szülővárosában, Haguenau-ban szerezte meg idei nyolcadik és pályafutása 75. futamgyőzelmét.

Loeb nemrég bejelentette, hogy jövőre már nem indul el minden vb-futamon.


*Eredmények:*
*Francia-rali, végeredmény (22 gyorsasági szakasz):*
*--------------------------------------------------*
*1. Sébastien Loeb, Daniel Elena (francia, monacói, Citroën DS3) 3:32:53.0 ó*
*
2. Jari-Matti Latvala, Mikka Anttila (finn, Ford Fiesta RS) 15,5 mp hátrány*
*
3. Mikko Hirvonen, Jarmo Lehtinen (finn, Citroen DS3) 44,1 mp h.*
*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 9)

*A Lorenzo-rajongók olcsóbban láthatják a Valenciai GP-t

*



*
Szurkolói klubja összes tagjának kifizeti a belépőjegy árának 60 százalékát az idényzáró valenciai futamon Jorge Lorenzo, aki vezeti a pontversenyt a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság MotoGP-géposztályában.*

A 25 esztendős spanyol motoros a november 9-11-én sorra kerülő versenyhétvégén segíti az érte rajongók bejutását a "hazai GP-re", hogy "együtt ünnepelhessük a 2012-es idény utolsó futamát" - áll sajtóközleményében.

*Lorenzo, aki ötödik éve szerepel a királykategóriában, négy futammal a zárás előtt 33 ponttal vezet honfitársa, Dani Pedrosa előtt.
*
*A következő versenyt, a Japán GP-t vasárnap rendezik Motegiben.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 16)

*

Kiss Norbert öt futamgyőzelemmel tizedikként zárt a kamionos Eb-n

**Kiss Norbert a múlt hétvégi négy versenyből kettőt megnyert a kamionos Európa-bajnokság franciaországi zárófordulójában, így összesen öt futamgyőzelemmel és 98 ponttal a 10. helyen végzett összesítésben.*

A magyar Oxxo csapat pilótája - aki a csapat tájékoztatása szerint az új versenykamion építése miatt az év elején több fordulót kihagyni kényszerült - egy héttel korábban, Spanyolországban szintén két sikert aratott, illetve július 1-jén, Nagy-Britanniában is nyert egy futamot.






*A 11 fordulóból, azaz 44 versenyből álló Eb-n a német Jochen Hahn diadalmaskodott, megelőzve a spanyol Antonio Albacetét és a cseh Adam Lackót.*​


----------



## Petryck994 (2013 Január 6)

sziasztok, egész új vagyok errefelé.
Nemtudom h itt quad-rol is lehet e szót ejteni vagy szoktatok e róla.
Nos van egy Zongshen 200as vizes quadom. Hibája h nem indul. szikra van benzin van, vezérlée nincs elálítódva, de a szelephézagok elvoltak , deugy még ment. álítottam rajt 0.5, 0.6-ra de így sincs semmi. (új hengerszettet is kapott mert füstölt) 
Nos mi lehet a gondja?


----------



## mfferi (2013 Január 16)

A motorosokat úgyis csak az tudja igazán megérteni, aki szintén motorozik.


----------



## BokiG82 (2013 Május 9)

ennyi, amúgy meg forza Rossi


----------



## Galambosi Gyula (2014 Május 26)

Hajrá Rossi!


----------



## piszkosfred (2014 Június 5)

Forever 46.


----------

